# Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:



Those who measured started at the fire-hydrant that was near the police car from which officer Wilson fired the deadly shots:







Distance from the driver's side door (when officer Wilson claims he fired the shots) to the fire hydrant: 17 feet.

Distance from the fire hydrant to the spot where Michael Brown was standing when he was shot: 131 feet.

131 +17 = *148*.

Now, there is an angle involved between the cop car and the hydrant, which means that actual distance of 17 feet, calculated as a straight line, will be somewhat less, maybe one third less. *So, the true distance may be 140 to 141 feet*. The angle represented by the yellow line looks to be about 35 degrees to the plain, if you consider the straight path of the sidewalk next to the hydrant to be the plain.

The police report says 35 feet. And a police officer said TWICE in a press conference that the distance was 35 feet:


(1:13 and 6:01)

35 feet and 148 are nowhere close to each other in terms of distance. 148 feet = 49 yards, or *just about one-half of a football field.*

The film clearly documents the start and end points, and they can be confirmed by police photos and photos shot by witnesses on that day.

35 feet could be an argument for immediate danger for a police officer. But 148 feet? No way.

Why did the Ferguson police lie about this detail?

And if the Ferguson police have lied about this, then we must ask what else they have lied about?

You know, sometimes it's all about simple math. The Ferguson police can lie for a while, but they cannot change geography and they cannot undo so many photos and videos.



Discuss.

Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

No, it is fishy.

As is the fact that Wilson's captain said Wilson didn't know about the robbery and then Wilson testified that he did.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 2, 2014)

If he has a fat ass yes.


----------



## Politico (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> *Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death *


No he wasn't.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.


This actually got me thinking. . For 2 sec then I was saying, really?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.



Maybe he deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial and a judgement. That's what the law says.

Do you not believe in the rule of law.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death *
> ...




Simple math proves you wrong. And it is documented. You can even see the flowers still being put on the sidewalk directly across from the spot where Michael Brown was shot down in cold blood, 148 feet away from an officer who was in no way in danger.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> No, it is fishy.
> 
> As is the fact that Wilson's captain said Wilson didn't know about the robbery and then Wilson testified that he did.




Yes, more and more details are going to come out that will not line up with the facts, because the FPD lied at the onset.  Really, physical distance from point A to point B is not hard to measure. It's one of the first things that criminal labs do in the case of shootings, to determine trajectory and a number of other factors. The only plausible reason the FPD would have had to lie and say only 17 feet (which would be only twice the distance from that police car to the fire-hydrant marked in the photo) would be to claim immediate danger to the life of officer Wilson. Also, at 148 feet, there is no way that an officer can claim that a perpetrator (and Michael Brown WAS a perpetrator, make no mistake about it, he was no angel) turned around to rush an officer.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




Yes, it does. According to the law, it very much does. Are you not for the rule of law?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is fishy.
> ...



The trial is over moron. You won't find anything that the PROFESSIONALS didn't.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...



Policemen are not arrested for performing their duty.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




It was not a trial. It was a grand jury hearing, nothing more and nothing less. And a civil case against officer Wilson is still a real possibility.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



No idiot, it doesn't. He assaulted the cop, he came at the cop with intent to assault him again, the distance doesn't matter at all.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is BS.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Simple math proves you wrong. And it is documented. You can even see the flowers still being put on the sidewalk directly across from the spot where Michael Brown was shot down in cold blood, 148 feet away from an officer who was in no way in danger.


Stats is doing math again. This'll be fun!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...




The question is: did he do his duty or did he overstep the bounds of legality, which makes the kill unjustified. This is a strictly legal issue.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Maybe he deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial and a judgement. That's what the law says.
> 
> Do you not believe in the rule of law.



I believe in Law and Order. Criminals do not deserve  to be treated with any level of decency or respect. The American legal system is a farce In my mind. It has no value at all.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




Simple math proves you to be quite wrong on this.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Please please PLEASE hold your breath until that happens. Should be any second now. Right after the civil trial of George Zimmerman that you left wing looneys assured us was going to happen.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial and a judgement. That's what the law says.
> ...



You are absolutely entitled to your beliefs. But that is NOT what the law says. And police officers are supposed to be there to uphold the law.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Is there any member of USMB who lives close to Ferguson, Missouri?

I think it would be interesting for said member to travel to said street, bring a measuring device like the one seen in the video and measure the distance for him/or/herself, video'ing the entire process.  I think that would be very, very enlightening.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...



It doesn't matter. Stats thinks he discovered something that the cops, the defense, and the prosecutors missed. He's a loon.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

What cracks me up about this is that the left claims to love science, but they aren't loving forensic science these days. Stupid liars.


----------



## Judicial review (Dec 2, 2014)

Half the board needs medicated I sware.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


The "law" did not indict Wilson. That's what the law said.

We want more math from you! It's fun!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> What cracks me up about this is that the left claims to love science, but they aren't loving forensic science these days. Stupid liars.




Actually, measuring a simple distance IS a forensic science. You appear to be angry. I am not. It's simple math.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

natrualgas said:


> Half the board needs medicated I *sware*.



"sware".

I bet you do.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




No. I am quite sure that the cops didn't miss this. They simply lied out their teeth about it. Which was pretty stupid of them. Even with google maps you can measure the distance between two adresses, and between the two houses that pretty much stand parallel to points A and B, the distance is well over 120 feet.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 2, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


----------



## TooTall (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I agree, and that is what a Grand Jury determines.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.






The two sides of the apartment complex line up perfectly. There is no way in the world that that is even close to 35 feet. It is indeed well over 100 feet. 145-148 is more likely. The only way to get points A and B into the picture is with a panoramic photo. That alone tells you something about the distance.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

TooTall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...




This does not mean that their decision was correct or fair. Miscarriages of justice happen all the time.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.



I disregard the grand jury proceeding because it was tainted by race, by McCollough's biases, and by police incompetence and misconduct.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Miscarriages of justice happen all the time.



Yes. Generally when criminals are allowed to continue living.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



There was no trial.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL............well..........dang..............Id say Wilson was a pretty damn good shot with a handgun!!! Fuck that's impressive as shit!!!


By the way.............message to the OP........the grand jury decision happened last week!!! Nobody cares about drivel like this at this point!!


----------



## jknowgood (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.


They think that Hollywood gun fights are real world reality. You know unlimited bullets and being able to hit a bullseye from a hundred yards away. With a pistol, while running.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.




Link?

I see nothing that says that a 239 cannot shoot 50 yards. In fact, most pistols can. Easily.

In fact, it would be a shitty pistol, or in this case, semi-automatic handgun, if you cannot fire a decent shot for at least 100 meters:

wikiHow to Become a Marksman Snipe With a Pistol

Or, it can also mean that Williams lied about his position when he fired the shots.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL............well..........dang..............Id say Wilson was a pretty damn good shot with a handgun!!! Fuck that's impressive as shit!!!
> 
> 
> By the way.............message to the OP........the grand jury decision happened last week!!! Nobody cares about drivel like this at this point!!




The truth is always important. Or are Righties not interested in the truth?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

jknowgood said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.
> ...




Wilson did not claim he was running. He claimed that he shot from behind the passenger side door of the police van close to the fire hydrant marked in the photo.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Again, the point of this thread is that simple math does not lie.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 2, 2014)

The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
Many witnesses were involved.

The Grand Jury found Wilson was innocent of wrong doing.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

The dolts on the left watch too much crime TV!!


Mental cases........shit should never even gone to the grand jury.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Or, it can also mean that Williams lied about his position when he fired the shots.


Who's Williams? Did he kill a thug too?


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I see nothing that says that a 239 cannot shoot 50 yards. In fact, most pistols can. Easily.
> 
> In fact, it would be a shitty pistol, or in this case, semi-automatic handgun, if you cannot fire a decent shot for at least 100 meters.



WOW. You have shown your absolute lack of knowledge of firearms very clearly. First off, the term "pistol" covers both semi-automatic handguns and revolvers. It's a more general term, as in this case neither revolvers nor semi-automatic handguns are EFFECTIVE at the range of 50+ yards. Then there's that word again "effective"; which means at what distance the firearm (even long guns) can be expected to be capable of easily hitting a target and providing sufficient stopping power to put the target down more often than not. A .40 caliber handgun is not EFFECTIVE at 50 yards. The probability of hitting the target and the stopping power at that range are very low. Especially with adrenaline running through the body. You asked for a link.... how about 15+ years of competitive action pistol shooting? Hell, standing at 50 yards and shooting at a man-sized target without the adrenaline and split-second decision making is incredibly difficult. Know what you're talking about before you open your mouth



Statistikhengst said:


> Or, it can also mean that Williams lied about his position when he fired the shots.



I honestly don't care. Officer Wilson did the wold a service by removing Mike Brown from it. He should have gotten a commendation, not an inquisition.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> Many witnesses were involved.
> 
> The Grand Jury found Wilson was innocent of wrong doing.



Okay, let's do the same thing with a black grand jury and a prosecutor who doesn't misstate the law.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is not 130+ feet.

-Geaux


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL............well..........dang..............Id say Wilson was a pretty damn good shot with a handgun!!! Fuck that's impressive as shit!!!
> ...








lol..........theres the truth of the far left race baiters and racist blacks. And there's the truth for the whooooooooooooooooole rest of the country!!


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Spambot still wanting someone to pay attention to it. 

It could try participating in the conversation rather than reposting the same spam.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Spambot still wanting someone to pay attention to it.
> 
> It could try participating in the conversation rather than reposting the same spam.




Hmmm.....thought the whole idea of a message board is for people to get some attention for their personal view on things?


But not for nothing s0n........its not me with the *epic post total*.

That'd be you


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > No, it is fishy.
> ...


The Grand Jury got all of the details and couldn't produce an indictment. The more of the evidence I see the more I can see that we've been lied to by the media from day one.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Okay, let's do the same thing with a black grand jury and a prosecutor who doesn't misstate the law.



I've got a better idea.... How about we commend an officer for doing his job properly, and taking one more worthless waste of flesh and oxygen (aka - a criminal) off the streets, permanently.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> ...


There were black witnesses who supported Wilson's account.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 2, 2014)

LOL.....Joe B always disappears for awhile after I make him look like a dick.


fucking fag


----------



## zeke (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.






You are one fucked up individual. But I bet you've been told that before.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 2, 2014)

incorrect go try again math guy 

--LOL


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 2, 2014)

How far away was Brown from Wilson when Brown punched him in the face and tried to take his gun?  

Good news:

1) Wilson is innocent of any crime.
2) Brown (the thug) is pushing up daisies.

Wilson Brown


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



He was 148 feet away and Wilson managed to get two head shots on the boy with a police issue Glock?  Wow, that's amazing.  Oh wait...


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

zeke said:


> You are one fucked up individual. But I bet you've been told that before.



I've been told that, and much worse by many people over the years. Generally by those who fail to comprehend the concepts of RIGHT and WRONG as the basis for all human existance.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> He was 148 feet away and Wilson managed to get two head shots on the boy with a police issue Glock?  Wow, that's amazing.  Oh wait...



You've been fooled by a photo/meme, and a bad one at that. Officer Wilson was carrying a .40 caliber Sig-Sauer P239 handgun at the time of the shooting. I've also seen several photos and other images depicting a Glock, but from what I've read that is not the firearm he was carrying.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



And the Grand Jury answered that question.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Is there any member of USMB who lives close to Ferguson, Missouri?
> 
> I think it would be interesting for said member to travel to said street, bring a measuring device like the one seen in the video and measure the distance for him/or/herself, video'ing the entire process.  I think that would be very, very enlightening.



It would be interesting to you ONLY if what that person found agreed with your version of the events. Otherwise you would dismiss it you worthless hack.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...


If he would have just gotten out of the road he would still be alive today.

The only person at fault for Brown getting dead is Brown.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Again, the point of this thread is that simple math does not lie.



But the theory that the PO assassinated an unarmed man, in broad daylight at noon, on a residential street with 40 onlookers, hitting his target from 50 yards a dozen times makes sense, Right?

You better not be writing a book based on that. Your mother wouldn't even buy it Stat.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > What cracks me up about this is that the left claims to love science, but they aren't loving forensic science these days. Stupid liars.
> ...



The forensic evidence supported Darren Wilson's version of the events. You disagree, forensics says your wrong. Why do you lefties hate science anyway? Is it because facts are unfeeling? Facts can't be coerced into changing due to skin color? Facts tell the truth?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



So moron, you think that YOU discovered something the the prosecutors missed? Really? what a dumbass you are.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not that it matters because the distance is irrelevant, but even a 4 year old can see that that photo is touched up.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...



You're an idiot, no one gives a shit what you regard or disregard.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 2, 2014)

3 bullet casings found close to browns body 

evidence the distance between the two which was much* MUCH* less then 148 feet


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

mudwhistle said:


> The Grand Jury got all of the details and couldn't produce an indictment. The more of the evidence I see the more I can see that we've been lied to by the media from day one.



The more I see, the more I see that McCollough rigged the game from the start.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Irrelevant, you idiot.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> 
> evidence the distance between the two which was much* MUCH* less then 148 feet



Or that Wilson picked up his brass and moved it.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> 
> evidence the distance between the two which was much* MUCH* less then 148 feet



Lefties have made up their minds, facts won't deter them.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> The forensic evidence supported Darren Wilson's version of the events. You disagree, forensics says your wrong. Why do you lefties hate science anyway? Is it because facts are unfeeling? Facts can't be coerced into changing due to skin color? Facts tell the truth?



the Forensics only proved he wasn't shot in the back.  

they don't show if he had his hands up when the bullet went through his skull.   there's no way to tell that, forensically.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > LOL............well..........dang..............Id say Wilson was a pretty damn good shot with a handgun!!! Fuck that's impressive as shit!!!
> ...



Yup, we are. The truth is:

Brown tried to kill Wilson, Wilson defended himself, and a worthless thug got his justice on the street.

We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> Many witnesses were involved.
> 
> The Grand Jury found Wilson was innocent of wrong doing.



It's hilarious that idiots like Stats think that they know better.


----------



## zeke (Dec 2, 2014)

I've been told that, and much worse by many people over the years. Generally by those who fail to comprehend the concepts of RIGHT and WRONG as the basis for all human existance.[/QUOTE]




I want you to say that if this had been YOUR 19yo white kid that stole some cigs and punched a cop, that you would be perfectly fine with him lying dead in the street. Shot 10 times by a black cop. Two to the head to make sure he was dead.

Come out and say how this would be perfectly understandable to you and that you would approve of the black cop killing YOUR kid for those reasons. 

I mean you would have obviously failed as parent and your kid was a thug and deserved to die. Right or wrong?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The forensic evidence supported Darren Wilson's version of the events. You disagree, forensics says your wrong. Why do you lefties hate science anyway? Is it because facts are unfeeling? Facts can't be coerced into changing due to skin color? Facts tell the truth?
> ...



How simple minded you are.


----------



## zeke (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.





No the fucking truth asshole is that no kid should be shot down in the street for stealing cigs and punching a cop.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> LOL.....Joe B always disappears for awhile after I make him look like a dick.
> 
> 
> fucking fag



Stop patting yourself on the back, Joe is a fool, and easily shown to be one. Any 5th grader could do it.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

zeke said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.
> ...



Yeah the witnesses, the expert testimony, and the forensic science says you are stupid.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.



When did get to face his accuser in court? When was his swift and speedy trial?

What capital crime had he been accused of? When was he tried by a jury of his peers, found guilty and then sentenced to death?


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Left wingers are so stupid and so dishonest that ones only recourse us to make fun if them and irritate them as much as possible.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > He was 148 feet away and Wilson managed to get two head shots on the boy with a police issue Glock?  Wow, that's amazing.  Oh wait...
> ...



Why were there no fingerprints found on his gun?

Because it was not dusted for fingerprints. 

Why didn't Wilson's photos show any damage beyond a couple of small reddish areas? 

Why was Wilson allowed to clean away evidence?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death *
> ...


Who fuckin' cares.

He fucked up, he died.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


There was no trial, because there was no crime on the officer's part, and the criminal died.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...


I bet you think anyone that has had a family member killed by a black should be excluded from police work, law school, or elective office, don't you?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> The dolts on the left watch too much crime TV!!
> 
> 
> Mental cases........shit should never even gone to the grand jury.


"The community" demanded a grand jury since they were not allowed to lynch Darren Wilson.


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> they don't show if he had his hands up when the bullet went through his skull.   there's no way to tell that, forensically.



Nor does it matter. He was a criminal, therefore he was undeserving of the right to continue wasting oxygen by living.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> Many witnesses were involved.
> 
> The Grand Jury found Wilson was innocent of wrong doing.



No they did not.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > The forensic evidence supported Darren Wilson's version of the events. You disagree, forensics says your wrong. Why do you lefties hate science anyway? Is it because facts are unfeeling? Facts can't be coerced into changing due to skin color? Facts tell the truth?
> ...


But for weeks you insisted he was shot in the back.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

*Darren Wilson's gun was NOT tested for Michael Brown's fingerprints, and officer was able to wash blood from his hands: Probe's serious errors exposed in grand jury files *

*A jury ruled Darren Wilson will not stand trial over Michael Brown shooting*
*Jury files reveal examples of crime scene protocol not being followed *
*Officer Wilson was allowed to drive himself away from the crime scene*
*He then put his weapon in an evidence bag himself after washing his hands*
*Wilson claimed that Brown had tried to wrestle his gun from him*
*But the gun was never tested for fingerprints, an investigator revealed*

Read more: Darren Wilson s gun was NOT tested for Michael Brown s fingerprints and officer was able to wash blood from his hands Probe s serious errors exposed in grand jury files Daily Mail Online 
Follow us: @MailOnline on Twitter | DailyMail on Facebook


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

zeke said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.
> ...


No kid should weigh 300 lbs.


----------



## DriftingSand (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wilson already testified that he "gave chase" as he was trained to do.  You don't really believe that Wilson shot his pistol while in his car -- do you?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

From the reams of grand jury testimony and police evidence, here are some key points that, if this case had gone to trial, could have been highlighted by prosecutors (not including the witnesses who appeared to contradict Wilson’s testimony): 

*1. Wilson washed away blood evidence.*

In an interview with police investigators, Wilson admitted that after the shooting he returned to police headquarters and washed blood off his body -- physical evidence that could have helped to prove or disprove a critical piece of Wilson’s testimony regarding his struggle with Brown inside the police car. He told his interrogator that he had blood on both of his hands. “I think it was his blood,” Wilson said referring to Brown. He added that he was not cut anywhere.




_A photo of Wilson's injuries taken at the hospital after his altercation with Brown, released by the St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney's Office._

*2. The first officer to interview Wilson failed to take any notes.*

The first supervising officer to the scene, who was also the first person to interview Wilson about the incident, didn’t take any notes about their conversation. In testimony more than a month after the incident, the officer offered his account from memory. He explained that he hadn’t been equipped with a recorder and hadn’t tried to take any written notes due to the chaotic nature of the situation. He also didn’t write up any notes soon after the fact. “I didn’t take notes because at that point in time I had multiple things going through my head besides what Darren was telling me,” the officer stated.

The same officer admitted during his grand jury testimony that Wilson had called him personally after they both had been interviewed by investigators. Wilson then went over his account again with the officer. The officer told the grand jury that there were no discrepancies between Wilson’s first account in person and his second account on the phone. But the call raises questions about whether Wilson may have influenced witness testimony.

*3. Investigators failed to measure the likely distance between Brown and Wilson.*

An unnamed medical legal examiner who responded to the shooting testified before the grand jury that he or she had not taken any distance measurements at the scene, because they appeared “self-explanatory.”

“Somebody shot somebody. There was no question as to any distances or anything of that nature at the time I was there,” the examiner told the jury.

The examiner also noted that he or she hadn’t been able to take pictures at the scene -- as is standard -- because the camera's batteries were dead. The examiner later testified that he or she accompanied investigators from the St. Louis County Police Department as they photographed Brown’s body.




_A photo of the Aug. 9 crime scene in Ferguson, released by the St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney's Office._

*4. Investigators did not test Wilson’s gun for fingerprints.*

Talking with police investigators and before the grand jury, Wilson claimed that Brown had grabbed at Wilson's gun during the initial incident in the police car and that Brown's hand was on the firearm when it misfired at least once. Wilson also told police that he thought Brown would overpower him and shoot him with his own gun. “I was not in control of the gun,” Wilson said. Eventually he regained control of the weapon and fired from within the car.

Investigators could have helped to prove or disprove Wilson’s testimony by testing his service weapon for Brown’s fingerprints. But the gun was not tested for fingerprints. An investigator argued before the grand jury that the decision was made not to test the weapon because Wilson “never lost control of his gun.”

*5. Wilson did not immediately turn his weapon over to investigators after killing Brown.*

A detective with the St. Louis County Police Department, who conducted the first official interview of Wilson, testified to the grand jury that Wilson had packaged his own service weapon into an evidence envelope following his arrival at the police station in the wake of the shooting. The detective said the practice was not usual for his department, though he was unclear on the protocol of the Ferguson Police Department. He said he didn’t explore that aspect further at the time.

According to the detective’s testimony, standard practice for the St. Louis County Police Department would be for an officer involved in a shooting to keep his or her weapon holstered until it can be turned over to a supervisor and a crime scene unit detective. While that clearly didn’t take place in Wilson’s case, the detective also testified that he believed the firearm was handled in a way that preserved the chain of custody.




_A photo of Wilson's service weapon, released by the St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney's Office._

*6. An initial interview with investigators was delayed while Wilson traveled to the hospital with his superiors.*

The same St. Louis County Police Department detective also testified that while he had intended to conduct his initial interview with Wilson at the Ferguson police station, a lieutenant colonel with the Ferguson Police Department decided that Wilson first needed to go to the hospital for medical treatment. The detective said that while it is common practice to defer to any medical decision of this nature, Wilson appeared to be in good health and didn’t have any notable injuries that would have prevented an interview from being conducted at the station. Wilson would also testify that he didn’t believe he needed to go to the hospital.

But that day, Wilson got into a vehicle with the lieutenant colonel and another Ferguson police official and went to the hospital, while the St. Louis County detective traveled in another vehicle.

*7. Wilson’s initial interview with the detective conflicts with information given in later testimony.*

In his first interview with the detective, just hours after Brown’s death, Wilson didn’t claim to have any knowledge that Brown was suspected of stealing cigarillos from a nearby convenience store. The only mention of cigarillos he made to the detective was a recollection of the call about the theft that had come across his radio and that provided a description of the suspect.

Wilson also told the detective that Brown had passed something off to his friend before punching Wilson in the face. At the time, the detective said, Wilson didn’t know what the item was, referring to it only as “something.” In subsequent interviews and testimony, however, Wilson claimed that he knew Brown’s hands were full of cigarillos and that fact eventually led him to believe Brown may have been a suspect in the theft.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...



With 40 onlookers, at noon on a residential street and none of the witnesses reported seeing this movement. 

Delusional much?


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> When did get to face his accuser in court? When was his swift and speedy trial?
> 
> What capital crime had he been accused of? When was he tried by a jury of his peers, found guilty and then sentenced to death?


Wilson was never accused of a crime nor certainly found guilt and sentenced to death.Weird questions.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> From the reams of grand jury testimony and police evidence, here are some key points that, if this case had gone to trial, could have been highlighted by prosecutors (not including the witnesses who appeared to contradict Wilson’s testimony):
> 
> *1. Wilson washed away blood evidence.*
> 
> ...



Lol, the breadth and depth of your ignorance is astounding! You actually think, actually believe, that you found something that the prosecutors didn't? Your stupidity is a never ending source of amazement.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> orogenicman said:
> 
> 
> > He was 148 feet away and Wilson managed to get two head shots on the boy with a police issue Glock?  Wow, that's amazing.  Oh wait...
> ...



Glock, Sauer, whatever.  Doesn't matter.  He simply did not shoot the man twice in the head rapid fire from 148 feet with a handgun.  Didn't happen.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Delusional a LOT.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...




quit lying liar


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...



yeah  like joe 

and make up their own facts


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > The dolts on the left watch too much crime TV!!
> ...




they wanted a grand jury because they didnt trust the prosecutor

now that the grand jury returns in favor of the officer 

they want the prosecutor to go into action 

--LOL



Pop23 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




much 

--LOL


----------



## mudwhistle (Dec 2, 2014)

zeke said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.
> ...



Nope, he should instead be beaten severely about the head and shoulders......


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Pointing out he obvious.  Which "Forensic" test proved his hands weren't up when the last bullet entered his brain?  

Oh, wait. YOu don't have one of those.  

What you did have were 16 witnesses who said his hands were up.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> I bet you think anyone that has had a family member killed by a black should be excluded from police work, law school, or elective office, don't you?



No, but they should recuse themselves from cases involving race.  Such a person WOULD have been excluded from a jury.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> [
> "The community" demanded a grand jury since they were not allowed to lynch Darren Wilson.



No, the community demanded a trial.  Not the farce we got.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > I bet you think anyone that has had a family member killed by a black should be excluded from police work, law school, or elective office, don't you?
> ...


Get over it, your "hero" was a thug who brought on his own death.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...


You have never explained how you get to a trial without a Grand Jury first.

Or, did Obama issue an executive order voiding the 5th Amendment, and I missed it?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> With 40 onlookers, at noon on a residential street and none of the witnesses reported seeing this movement.
> 
> Delusional much?



You mean the crime scene that the cops left the body in the street for hours, where they didn't file an incident report, where the coroner took no pictures because his camera battery was dead, where Wilson was allowed to drive his vehicle back to the station and enter his own gun into evidence, after being allowed to wash up without being photographed?


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Non-responsive.  McCollough had a bias and should have recused himself.  and if a special prosecutor came to the same conclusion he did, it would have had more credibility


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


If IF were a skiff, we could all take a boat ride.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > From the reams of grand jury testimony and police evidence, here are some key points that, if this case had gone to trial, could have been highlighted by prosecutors (not including the witnesses who appeared to contradict Wilson’s testimony):
> ...



How about addressing the points he brings up.  

You guys claim up and down the "Forensics" back Wilson, and then ignore the fact that the investigation and evidence gathering was sloppy.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Actually, he totally had the option to get charges without a grand jury.  He just wanted someone else to share the blame.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

DigitalDrifter said:


> The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> Many witnesses were involved.
> 
> The Grand Jury found Wilson was innocent of wrong doing.



No. False.

The Grand Jury claims to not have enough evidence to indict.

There is a HUGE difference.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I see nothing that says that a 239 cannot shoot 50 yards. In fact, most pistols can. Easily.
> ...




Then why is this pistol used by the US navy, including navy seals?

And where is the link that specifies the range of said pistol?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Geaux4it said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




They just measured it. Did you not see the numbers?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Okay, let's do the same thing with a black grand jury and a prosecutor who doesn't misstate the law.
> ...



Says a lot about your mindset, is, however, unrelated to the topic of the OP.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> incorrect go try again math guy
> 
> --LOL




did you watch the video? Yes , or no?


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > With 40 onlookers, at noon on a residential street and none of the witnesses reported seeing this movement.
> ...



You realize that officers often wash the blood from themselves because of blood borne disease, Right? This is NOT unusual, and most often done at the scene, Right ?

Did he launder his uniform?


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Its always the same. 

RWs can't address actual facts so they hide behind childish name calling. 

Its all they've got.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

*The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...



Again, the point that I am making is that *simple math does not lie.*

The distance between the passenger side door of the vehicle where Wilson _claims_ to have fired the shot and the spot where Brown fell down, dead, is around 148 feet, not 17 feet. This means automatically that the FPD lied out it's teeth when it said that the distance was 35 feet. Or, Wilson was lying when he said that he shot from behind the passenger seat of the car. Or, he got two perfect shots off, which would be a statistical anomaly at best. Either way, in terms of the actual distance measured between the passenger door of the police car from where officer Wilson claimed to have fired the shots and the spot where Brown died, it cannot possibly be 35, as the FPD claimed TWICE within 6 minutes in it's initial press conference.

The math simply does not add up for the FPD.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



No. The jury made a decision, not a value judgement.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.
> ...




No. Wrong. Two photos have been laid over each other to make a panoramic view, but the fact that the two sides of the large apartment house in the middle of the picture match each other in dimension absolutely perfectly mean that the proportions are correct. Try again.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > The evidence was put in front of the Grand Jury.
> ...




You missed the point entirely. You are incapable of reading for content. All you do is to bray like a savage, exactly what I expect from most righties.  Carry on.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> You realize that officers often wash the blood from themselves because of blood borne disease, Right? This is NOT unusual, and most often done at the scene, Right ?
> 
> Did he launder his uniform?



Usually, though, the document it before washing.  But not in this case.  Luddy did a good job detailing how really haphazard the "Forensics" were in this case, so I won't rehash them, but clearly, this was not a professional police force.  These were a bunch of squirrel cops defending one of their own.


----------



## Wildman (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx
what a bunch of fucking  the fucking thug was almost inside the cops car when shot, the fucking S blood was splattered INSIDE the car how is it possible all that blood came from 148 feet away ?

Barkley got it right....



> *"Those aren't black people, those are scumbags," the NBA Hall of Famer and TNT basketball analyst said of the rioters, who targeted mostly minority-owned businesses.
> 
> "There is no excuse for people to be out there burning down people's businesses, burning down police cars."*



he should have also said "little Micky" was a fucking scumbag for doing what he did, i believe "Little Micky" is exactly where he should be......, in *HELL !* ......  ....  ....  ....  ....


----------



## Anathema (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Then why is this pistol used by the US navy, including navy seals?



CQB - Close Quarters Battle. Which is generally defined as fighting taking place in enclosed or confined spaces, urban environments, or at short ranges (less than 25 yards). That would include combat on Naval Vessels.



Statistikhengst said:


> And where is the link that specifies the range of said pistol?



That link is more than 30 years of experience around firearms, and especially handguns. Even if I was inclined to waste my time seeking a link, the lack of a standardized definition if "Effective" turns all of their info into debates instead of hard and fast rules. Personally,  I wouldn't use a pistol past about 20 yards as there are more effective tools, like carbines and rifles, for those extended distances.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > You realize that officers often wash the blood from themselves because of blood borne disease, Right? This is NOT unusual, and most often done at the scene, Right ?
> ...



Did he launder his uniform or wipe down the vehicle?

If washing the blood off his skin was done to get rid of evidence, then he, and the force did a piss poor job, didn't they?


----------



## Katzndogz (Dec 2, 2014)

Internet jurors always know more than the actual jurors.   That's why they want trial by twitter.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


I would not want anyone's blood on me, especially a thug's. Things like hepatitis, AIDS and tuberculosis are prevalent  in the black community. Eww!


----------



## JFK_USA (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> *It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this?* Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.



Yes it matters. You can't claim an imminent threat to your life if that threat is nowhere near you. So if you see a person walking on a sidewalk 200 feet away from you minding their own business that you believe is an imminent threat to your life, you can just start shooting them? What if that person walking was YOU?


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...





JoeB131 said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...




*Grand Jury Clause*
A grand jury is a group of citizens who are summoned to criminal court by the sheriff to consider accusations and complaints leveled against persons who are suspected of engaging in criminal conduct. Grand juries do not determine guilt or innocence. Instead, they determine whether Probable Cause exists to believe that the accused has committed a crime, and they return an indictment (i.e., a formal charge against the accused) if they do find probable cause. In common law, a grand jury consisted of not fewer than 12, and not more than 23, men. Today, grand juries impaneled before a federal district court must consist of not fewer than 16, and not more than 23, men and women.
Potential jurors are usually drawn from lists of qualified residents. Persons who are below the age of majority, who have been convicted of certain crimes, who or are biased toward the accused are ineligible to serve as grand jurors.
The grand jury originated in England during the reign of henry ii (1154–89). In 1166, a statute called the Assize of Clarendon was enacted. The assize provided that no person could be prosecuted unless four men from each township and 12 men from each hundred appeared before the county court to accuse the individual of a specific crime. This compulsory process, called a presenting jury, foreshadowed the grand jury as an accusatory body that identified individuals for prosecution but made no finding as to guilt or innocence.
As the grand jury system developed in England and colonial America, it protected innocent persons who faced unfounded charges initiated by political, religious, and personal adversaries. The impartiality of grand juries is essential. This is a significant reason why the proceedings are convened in secrecy; otherwise, public scrutiny and similar prejudicial influences could affect their decision-making process. Although grand juries must be impartial, accused persons have no constitutional right to present evidence on their behalf or to cross-examine witnesses, and Hearsay evidence may be introduced against them.

*Text of the 5th Amendment*
No person shall be held to answer for a capital, or otherwise infamous crime, unless on a presentment or indictment of a Grand Jury, except in cases arising in the land or naval forces, or in the Militia, when in actual service in time of War or public danger; nor shall any person be subject for the same offence to be twice put in jeopardy of life or limb; nor shall be compelled in any criminal case to be a witness against himself, nor be deprived of life, liberty, or property, without due process of law; nor shall private property be taken for public use, without just compensation.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey stats. Tell us what the 7 eyewitnesses told the grand jury and then combine that with your bullshit.
Are you suggesting the cop was not punched in the face?

Lets see. A decorated cop with nothing on his record and a fat thug who just bullied a 4 foot 9 immigrant and who has a lengthy juvenile record. Of course for some reason we cannot see  it.

His arms were not up. He was not shot in the back. The eyewitnesses contradict your fucking claims. He received instant karma.

Stats, you are a fucking loser.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...



Most crimes go to trial without first going to a GJ.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> 
> evidence the distance between the two which was much* MUCH* less then 148 feet


I just assumed Wilson was pursing the fleeing teen firing away at him.. missing the shots when he was far away, causing the boy to turn.. and then as they came together he started hitting him ... and finally was close enough to shoot him in the head for the coup de grace.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



And that icky ole evidence.


----------



## Luddly Neddite (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...




ASSSUMED??????????????????????


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

*Grand Jury Clause*
A grand jury is a group of citizens who are summoned to criminal court by the sheriff to consider accusations and complaints leveled against persons who are suspected of engaging in criminal conduct. Grand juries do not determine guilt or innocence. Instead, they determine whether Probable Cause exists to believe that the accused has committed a crime, and they return an indictment (i.e., a formal charge against the accused) if they do find probable cause. In common law, a grand jury consisted of not fewer than 12, and not more than 23, men. Today, grand juries impaneled before a federal district court must consist of not fewer than 16, and not more than 23, men and women.
Potential jurors are usually drawn from lists of qualified residents. Persons who are below the age of majority, who have been convicted of certain crimes, who or are biased toward the accused are ineligible to serve as grand jurors.
The grand jury originated in England during the reign of henry ii (1154–89). In 1166, a statute called the Assize of Clarendon was enacted. The assize provided that no person could be prosecuted unless four men from each township and 12 men from each hundred appeared before the county court to accuse the individual of a specific crime. This compulsory process, called a presenting jury, foreshadowed the grand jury as an accusatory body that identified individuals for prosecution but made no finding as to guilt or innocence.
*As the grand jury system developed in England and colonial America, it protected innocent persons who faced unfounded charges initiated by political, religious, and personal adversaries. The impartiality of grand juries is essential. This is a significant reason why the proceedings are convened in secrecy; otherwise, public scrutiny and similar prejudicial influences could affect their decision-making process.* Although grand juries must be impartial, accused persons have no constitutional right to present evidence on their behalf or to cross-examine witnesses, and Hearsay evidence may be introduced against them.


Bingo!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Well it's an assumption based on the evidence.  Without a video and with the large variance of testimony it's hard to tell what the distance was for each of the shots.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Oh, the evidence was in the car too. Don't worry about that.


----------



## orogenicman (Dec 2, 2014)

orogenicman said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > orogenicman said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> *The distance between the passenger side door of the vehicle where Wilson claims to have fired the shot and the spot where Brown fell down, dead, is around 148 feet, not 17 feet.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> According to who?


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 2, 2014)




----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 2, 2014)

If Stat is correct, Eric Holder and the Feds will be all over this.

Since there has been plenty of time for the Feds to already be all over this, I have my doubts.  We need to remember that the investigation of this incident is not being done in a vacuum;  the local law enforcement and DA are under heavy scrutiny of Eric Holder and the Feds.


----------



## JFK_USA (Dec 2, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Hey stats. Tell us what the 7 eyewitnesses told the grand jury and then combine that with your bullshit.
> Are you suggesting the cop was not punched in the face?
> 
> Lets see. A decorated cop with nothing on his record and a fat thug who just bullied a 4 foot 9 immigrant and who has a lengthy juvenile record. Of course for some reason we cannot see  it.
> ...



Nothing on his juvenile record were a felony which the juvenile court officer said is open to be reported.

But hey, let's not let facts get in the way right? Isn't that what you say about liberals?


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Two head shots rapid fire at 50 yds with a .40 
I call bull shit on this theory


----------



## bucs90 (Dec 2, 2014)

Thats about 40 yards. Which for one is a very hard shot under stress with a pistol. 

40 yards can be covered by NFL linemen who weigh 350 lbs in about 5.0 seconds.

5 seconds with your life on the line.

Let him get closer to be SURE hes really coming back for the gun? 

Run and hope you can out run him? Cops dont do that and shouldnt.

Whatever.  One less thug.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > *It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this?* Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...



I would not have assaulted an officer and disregarded a legal order. I also could not tell, from 200 feet if someone was armed or not. 

Do you have a hard question,


----------



## JFK_USA (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Yeah I have one, are black people worthy of equal rights? I know the answer but the difficult part is going to be if you will truly admit to yourself what you really think.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> JFK_USA said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Then again you would not have strong armed a 4 foot 9 inch immigrant. Speaking of which, if the fat black thug was white, all the press would be talking about is the abused brown immigrant. 

I wonder, has anyone heard from that poor guy, whose store was then destroyed by a bunch of ignorant apes whose intelligence is based entirely on their emotion. In other words animals.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 2, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



Tell us what rights they are deprived of? Oh fuck you. On ignore you waste of shit.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...



Of course they are. And from the evidence this case does not indicate a difference.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

I'd like to know if blacks have a right to attack people and take their property. Maybe I missed something.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

MXdad said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


Not a theory.  A measurement that likely means that the FPD and officer Wilson lied,  probably more than once.  It's simple math.  Either way,  it checkmates this part of the info that the FPD released. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Thats about 40 yards. Which for one is a very hard shot under stress with a pistol.
> 
> 40 yards can be covered by NFL linemen who weigh 350 lbs in about 5.0 seconds.
> 
> ...


Your last sentence outed you. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...


"Apes". Tells us everything we need to know about your worldview. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> I'd like to know if blacks have a right to attack people and take their property. Maybe I missed something.


Nobody has that right.  Two separate events. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> MXdad said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



You are confused.  While he may have fired a group of shots from the hydrant... not all of the shots were fired from that spot.  Clearly Wilson was chasing after Brown and Brown was intermittently charging Wilson as he paused twice to assess each volley of bullets Wilson had put into him.  As they approached each other.. the shots got easier.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...


A possible scenario.  Was,  however,   not in the FPD description of events. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Hey stats. Tell us what the 7 eyewitnesses told the grand jury and then combine that with your bullshit.
> Are you suggesting the cop was not punched in the face?
> 
> Lets see. A decorated cop with nothing on his record and a fat thug who just bullied a 4 foot 9 immigrant and who has a lengthy juvenile record. Of course for some reason we cannot see  it.
> ...


I never addressed Wilson's injuries.  Brown did not have a juvenile record.  Short on facts,  what? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > I'd like to know if blacks have a right to attack people and take their property. Maybe I missed something.
> ...


Here I thought Brown attacked Wilson. That much seems to be air-tight. The question I posed was whether he had a right to.


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.
> ...


Yep a .40 can shoot 50 yards is the average shooter going to make two heads shots at that distance rapid Fire? Nope not going to happen 

I do not need Wiki to tell me about handgun marksmanship or capabilities of hand guns. I have 40+ years of experience. My carry weapon of choice is a .40. I shoot on an average of 3-4 times a week, have my own range at home. The average cop spends a fraction of the time at the range that I do. Qualifying for LE varies to a certain extent from one local to the next. Most do not qualify over 25 yds. My guess most LEO spend little to no time practicing over 25 yards


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...


Tells us all we need to know about you.  Your very words out your disgusting,  racist worldview. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Go ahead and exchange bodily fluids. Your call. For me it's pretty yucky.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Kudos to Officer Wilson.

Those many 48 yard combat hits on target near center mass is mighty good shooting.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



  If he was truly 148 ft away all I can say is............THATS SOME DAMN FINE SHOOTEN!!!!
    Thats is an extremely long shot for a pistol in a pressure situation,or in any situation for that matter.
Good shooten officer Wilson!!


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



And the legal issue has already been settled by the Grand Jury investigation. Get over it and move on.


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

bucs90 said:


> Thats about 40 yards. Which for one is a very hard shot under stress with a pistol.
> 
> 40 yards can be covered by NFL linemen who weigh 350 lbs in about 5.0 seconds.
> 
> ...


That 148 feet stated by the OP is just 2' shy of 50 yards. Any poster making claims of 50 yard head shots in rapid Fire under duress by and average LEO has no clue about firearms. 

I'm a damn good shot and I'm not taking a 50yd head shot with a handgun. If anything at that distance your hoping just for center mass


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


The casings were strewn down the street.  Wilson says he was backing up as the boy charged.  But we also know Wilson pursued.  So either the casings are strewn down the street as they approached each other or Wilson was shooting while backpedaling.  Either way Wilson is not standing in one spot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Maybe he deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial and a judgement. That's what the law says.
> 
> Do you not believe in the rule of law.



If he put his hands up and submitted, he would have deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial. Instead, he decided to charge an armed man.

Does that sink in for you, Statist?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


Interesting. So what would have happened if Wilson had been shot and killed with his own gun.  The story would be Brown telling the jury that Wilson tried to run him over then said he was gonna kill me.  I reached into the car to stop him from shooting me and the gun accidentally went off.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> And the legal issue has already been settled by the Grand Jury investigation. Get over it and move on.



Statist want's to lynch whitey, as his party tells him to. He doesn't care about law, the party is the only law....


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> The casings were strewn down the street.  Wilson says he was backing up as the boy charged.  But we also know Wilson pursued.  So either the casings are strewn down the street as they approached each other or Wilson was shooting while backpedaling.  Either way Wilson is not standing in one spot.



I have a Glock 17, Wilson had a Glock 19 - there is a minor difference in the weapons, but very minor. 

At 25 FEET I can hit what I'm aiming at. At 50 feet, I can hit most of the time. At 100 feet, I occasionally hit the target. Statist claims that Wilson was in motion at 150 feet and making precision, deadly hits..

Wilson was charged by a bull, and was firing wildly in desperate attempt to survive the encounter. 

Obama has utter and complete contempt for the rule of law, so I have little doubt that his goons in the criminal DOJ will trump up charges to "get Wilson."  The Party will have it's lynching, one way or the other.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Interesting. So what would have happened if Wilson had been shot and killed with his own gun.  The story would be Brown telling the jury that Wilson tried to run him over then said he was gonna kill me.  I reached into the car to stop him from shooting me and the gun accidentally went off.


What would have happened? Brown would have been executed in Jefferson City, Missouri's death row. Wilson's actions not only saved himself but also the tax payer a lot of money


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Again, the point of this thread is that simple math does not lie.



The Grand Jury agrees.

No indictment for Wilson. 

Thanks for the info.


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2014)

Politico said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death *
> ...



148 feet is about 50 yards.  The suspect was hit with multiple bullets.  How accurate is a handgun at 50 yards when the shooter is full of adrenaline because he has just been assaulted?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Not a theory.  A measurement that likely means that the FPD and officer Wilson lied,  probably more than once.  It's simple math.  Either way,  it checkmates this part of the info that the FPD released.
> 
> Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk



You're right, it's not a theory, it's just an outright lie. But it's not Wilson who lied, it is you. Here's how we KNOW...

In any shooting death like this, where an officer downs a citizen, there is the testimony of the witnesses and the officer and there is the forensic evidence. The Grand Jury is charged with looking at all of that and making a determination. If what you were saying was the truth, the forensic evidence would not have matched the testimony from Wilson, nor the other eye-witness accounts. 

The forensics include considerably more than a measurement. They can tell how close or how far a person was when shot within a foot or two at least, sometimes even more accurately. Believe it or not, they can also tell if a person had their hands in the air when shot. The officer, the witnesses, the FPD... can't fake forensic evidence. If Wilson lied and the forensics did not match, he would have been indicted.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 2, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > The casings were strewn down the street.  Wilson says he was backing up as the boy charged.  But we also know Wilson pursued.  So either the casings are strewn down the street as they approached each other or Wilson was shooting while backpedaling.  Either way Wilson is not standing in one spot.
> ...



     Liberals lack of knowledge of firearms bites em in the ass on a regular basis when they make their wild claims .
    Just look at Rep. Diana DeGette from Colorado who claimed ...“I will tell you these are ammunition, they’re bullets, so the people who have those know they’re going to shoot them, so if you ban them in the future, the number of these high capacity magazines is going to decrease dramatically over time because the bullets will have been shot and there won’t be any more available.”

    And here we have some clown claiming officer Wilson is making hits at 150 ft at a moving target with the adrenaline flowing?
   Shits..


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Something tells me that even if there WAS a trial, and the officer was found not guilty, the same people would be saying the same things, and demanding something more.  Basically, some people will accept nothing less than the officer being imprisoned.  I don't know what they're complaining about, his life is destroyed as it is.


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...



Eyewitnesses, remember?  None of them say they saw him look for, bend down and pick up, then drop any casings.  Weak.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Dec 2, 2014)

hadit said:


> 148 feet is about 50 yards.  The suspect was hit with multiple bullets.  How accurate is a handgun at 50 yards when the shooter is full of adrenaline because he has just been assaulted?



Not JUST a handgun, a Glock.

I have a Smith & Wesson .22 revolver that I can shoot the ass off of a gnat at 50 yards with. But a Glock has fixed sights that are set at 25 to 50 feet. It's made for very close encounters. Wilson wasn't shooting a Thompson Center Olympic target pistol, but his service weapon.


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2014)

zeke said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.
> ...



How about for attempting to access a deadly weapon, then returning to try again?


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Wilson wasn't shooting a Thompson Center Olympic target pistol, but his service weapon.



Doesn't matter what he was shooting, forensics don't lie. The evidence would have indicated Brown had been shot at approximately 150 feet if that were the truth. We know for a fact that it wasn't the truth and forensics indicated no such thing. So why is anyone giving this ass clown the time of day?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Can he? Yes

The average man can cover 100 meters in 34 seconds. If we accept your distance Brown was 49.3 meters from WIlson when he was shot. The average man could cover that in roughly 15 seconds. Add to that that Brown was high on drugs and adrenaline, yes 148 feet and charging is a danger to Wilson.

Duh


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Dec 2, 2014)

Boss said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson wasn't shooting a Thompson Center Olympic target pistol, but his service weapon.
> ...



   Because we enjoy ridiculing lefty about their total lack of firearms knowledge?


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a difference between the distance between Brown and Wilsons SUV and the distance between Wilson and Brown themselves. Remember, Brown gave chase (No surprise there, he's a law enforcement officer; that's his job). Also remember, the blood trail collaborates Wilsons testimony demonstrating definitively that Brown turned around and charged. Wow, so many ignorant people here.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 2, 2014)

hadit said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Ive hita  stationary small object at more than 50 yards with a 38 and im a pretty decent shot,  but that required steadying my arm on something.  somebody running at you is really tough with your target moving as well,  and yes even a trained police officer probably is going to be a little shaky after being hit. Seems to me as well,  if forensics didnt match the witness testimony Wilson would have been charged.  I know they used forenxics to throw out some of the witness testimonys that were lies or mistakes.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...


And he would have if he had surrendered as Wilson ordered him to. Instead he chose to try and attack Wilson as he had already in the vehicle.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 2, 2014)

Sorry, Stat - this was a pretty clear case of self defense. 

I feel for the families of the guy shot, but just like in the Martin case, you can't attack someone who's packing. 

I believe the 35' distance as a more reliable figure.


----------



## Mad_Cabbie (Dec 2, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > The casings were strewn down the street.  Wilson says he was backing up as the boy charged.  But we also know Wilson pursued.  So either the casings are strewn down the street as they approached each other or Wilson was shooting while backpedaling.  Either way Wilson is not standing in one spot.
> ...



Awesome analogy. very informative and from by own experience with similar weapons, I would have to agree.


----------



## kwc57 (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this? Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...


 
Your irrational and emotional feelings are duly noted.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Hey look, 35 feet or 135 feet doesnt matter.  No matter the length Brown could've closed the distance instantly because he was strong as Hulk Hogan and faster than Usain Bolt oh...and had the look of a black demon.  Any shot is a good shot...just say you were scared from 100 feet away.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 2, 2014)

We have some hard physical evidence, the audio file and the autopsy. The audio file records Wilson firing 6 shots in 2 seconds, then a 3 second pause,  then a seventh shot, a one second pause, and 3 more shots.

(And if you're going to deny the hard physical evidence ... go away, cultist.)

Wilson said he began firing at a range of 15 feet, when Brown was already charging full steam at him. And that when Brown kept charging after the first volley, he opened fire again.

Even an overweight couch potato can easily manage 10 mph in a short sprint. Brown clearly could, since he ran at least 150 feet away from the car in around 10 seconds.

10mph is 15 feet a second. 75 feet in 5 seconds, which the time elapsed when Wilson said Brown was still charging full speed directly at him, demonic expression on his face. Yet Brown somehow couldn't even make it those 15 feet to Wilson in 5 seconds at a full charge.

Wilson was not backing up any significant distance. Forensic evidence showed all shots fired from the same spot.

So, Brown would have had to have been casually strolling, not charging, for things to have played out as Wilson claimed. The forensic evidence says Wilson's story is impossible.

Given the physical evidence and the majority of eyewitness statements, this seems to be the actual scenario:

1. Wilson chased Brown down the street, firing the 6 shots, winging Brown in the forearm. Autopsy confirms a back-to-front wound in Brown's forearm.
2. After getting hit, Brown turned around, put his hands up and started walking back towards Wilson
3. Wilson fired again, hitting Brown again.
4. Brown bent over and staggered forward
5. Wilson fired 3 more shots. Autopsy shows wounds with a downward trajectory, meaning Brown had to have been bent over.

That says nothing about Wilson's motivation at the time, it's just description of the facts, facts that say Wilson's story can't be what happened.


----------



## hadit (Dec 2, 2014)

Bottom line, when an armed police officer tells you to do something, the smart thing is to do it.  If he tells you to do the chicken dance, start squawking.  Let a lawyer engineer a big payday for you.


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> We have some hard physical evidence, the audio file and the autopsy. The audio file records Wilson firing 6 shots in 2 seconds, then a 3 second pause,  then a seventh shot, a one second pause, and 3 more shots.
> 
> (And if you're going to deny the hard physical evidence ... go away, cultist.)
> 
> ...



Please provide the autopsy evidence where any expert said Brown was shot from the rear. But, of course, you cannot. Why? Because all three experts testified otherwise.

You said: "And if you're going to deny the hard physical evidence ... go away, cultist." Nice, now provide the evidence.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

A Rush Limbaugh caller just suggested the slogan to counter the fictional account suggested by, "Hands Up! Don't Shoot!" should be, "PANTS UP! DON'T LOOT!"

Very clever, caller Kenny.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair



Yeah, so they had to rely on the testimony of this credible *snicker* gentleman who was with Brown that day. Too bad he turned out to be a liar.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> ...facts that say Wilson's story can't be what happened.



BULLSHIT!  IF that had been the case, he would have been indicted. 

What you are trying to do is piece together a case where there is none, based on your own false interpretation of the forensic evidence. But the problem is, you are far too stupid to do that, even IF the forensics were in your favor.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair


Maybe when the autopsy came out we stopped believing that he was shot in the back with his hands up..


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

*SONS OF ANARCHY*
*LIBERALS FIGHT TO THE LAST DROP OF BLACK BLOOD*
*Ann Coulter: Left 'planned this riot. They stoked the fire, lied about the evidence'*
Published: 6 days ago

Read more at Liberals fight to the last drop of black blood

"The community doesn’t want black thugs robbing stores and sauntering down the middle of its streets. The community doesn’t want to be assaulted by Big Mike. The community didn’t want its stores burned down.

That community testified in support of Officer Darren Wilson. About a half-dozen black witnesses supported Officer Wilson’s version of what happened.
*
One was a black woman, who saw the shooting from the Canfield Green apartments. Crying on the stand, she said, “I have a child and that could have been my son.”

And yet, she confirmed all crucial parts of Wilson’s account. 

She said “the child” (292-pound Big Mike) never had his hands up and the cop only fired when “the baby” was coming at him. “Why won’t that boy stop?” she asked her husband.*

I always want to know more about the heroic black witnesses. They are put in a position no white person will ever be in and do the right thing by telling the truth – then go into hiding from “the community” being championed by goo-goo liberals.

White people don’t feel any obligation to defend some thug just because he’s white. Only blacks are expected to lie on behalf of criminals of their own race."​

Read more at Liberals fight to the last drop of black blood


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair
> ...




Yeah but you seem to think that only witnesses on one side testimony was wrong.  Nope the cops testimony doesnt match.  The Police Chief saying that Wilson didnt know about the Robbery didnt match and Wilson changed his story.

BUT....That guy in the video does talk funneh and has long hair sooooo


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair
> ...



I think when Brown was running Wilson shot but didnt hit him.  12 shots and how many landed?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 2, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > JFK_USA said:
> ...




Why does this become an equal rights issue?  the same rules apply for everyone.  If an Officer tells you to stop you stop, Brown didnt. Everyone is not suppossed to assault an officer,  Brown did.  If Wilson viewed Brown as at threat after that, Its not an equal rights issue.  There may be real equal rights issues in America that are very clearly that.  This case is not one.  Of course if you want to mention African americans in Furguson who lost their right 
to have a place of business because a rights activist burned it down.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair



This is incorrect as well. We have Wilson's testimony, the numerous eye-witnesses testimony and the forensic evidence. All of it tells the story, and the Grand Jury reviewed all of it. Now, in OUR system of justice, that's how this is done and we live with their findings. That's what WE as a _CIVIL_ SOCIETY have determined is "fair" and how we do things.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> I think when Brown was running Wilson shot but didnt hit him.  12 shots and how many landed?


They all landed. That's physics and pretty much pointless. Enough hit him, that was the point and enough to save Wilson from getting beaten or killed.


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I was unaware that the Police Chief was on trial. Wilson was, however, on the radio responding to the incident. Nevertheless, If the forensics don't support the testimony you need to dive into magic bullet theory, and this credible *snicker* gentleman was obviously a liar. That's not only what I say, but that's what the evidence says as well.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Hey look, 35 feet or 135 feet doesnt matter.  No matter the length Brown could've closed the distance instantly because he was strong as Hulk Hogan and faster than Usain Bolt oh...and had the look of a black demon.  Any shot is a good shot...just say you were scared from 100 feet away.




Just curious. Have you ever fired a hand gun? I'm  a damned good shot and 100' would be a stretch. 

40' is more along the lines of an acceptable distance to try to hit anything with a handgun.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

How did Brown get powder residue on him if he was 50 yards away?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Oh so when the cops and the chief give conflicting testimonies they arent on trial.  But this witness is?  

That makes sense...hey how are cops supposed to give consistent testimonies anyway?  Obviously the case is about Browns friend being on trial


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Hey look, 35 feet or 135 feet doesnt matter.  No matter the length Brown could've closed the distance instantly because he was strong as Hulk Hogan and faster than Usain Bolt oh...and had the look of a black demon.  Any shot is a good shot...just say you were scared from 100 feet away.
> ...



I'm sorry but the body was where it was...are you saying Browns body was moved further away or something?


----------



## TooTall (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.
> ...



Now it is 50 meters.  Make up your mind.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> How did Brown get powder residue on him if he was 50 yards away?


When the first shot went off they were both in the car.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Autopsy evidence MUST suggest Big Mike was running BACKWARDS because all the shots entered from the front.


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Wow, you obviously don't know how to stick to the merits. I wish you were a lawyer. You would get your ass eaten alive if you brought the Police Chief in to testify that Wilson did not know of the robbery when the RECORDED radio traffic demonstrates otherwise. That, my ignorant friend, is PROBABLE CAUSE in the form of description of the suspect.

The evidence (recorded radio traffic) shows Wilson knew of the robbery. That's the end of that.

Darren Wilson s radio calls show fatal encounter was brief stltoday.com


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...


How do you prove a grazing shot entered?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Meathead said:
> ...



How does that deal with anything in my post?  Answer: It doesnt


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



The link and the chief disagrees with you


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You didn't read it did you?

"At 11:29 a.m. on Aug. 9, a dispatcher asked Wilson to help other officers search for a man who had reportedly threatened to kill a woman. At 11:47 a.m., Wilson said he would respond to a call for a 2-month-old with breathing problems. Wilson *drove his police SUV from the west side of West Florissant Avenue to Glenark Drive, east of Canfield Drive and Copper Creek Court, where the fatal encounter would soon occur.*

At 11:53 a.m., a dispatcher reported a “stealing in progress” at the Ferguson Market. The 911 operator was still talking to the caller in the background. In a second broadcast, 19 seconds later, *the dispatcher says the suspect is a black male in a white T-shirt running toward QuikTrip, and had stolen a box of Swisher cigars.*
About four minutes later, there’s more detail: the suspect is wearing a *red Cardinals hat, a white T-shirt, yellow socks and khaki shorts, and is accompanied by another man*.

At noon, Wilson reports that he’s back in service from the sick-baby call. *He then asks the officers searching for the thieves – units 25 and 22 – if they need him*. Seven seconds later, an unidentified officer broadcasts that the suspects had disappeared."


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





jeebus, you guys are yammering on and on about random things you assume based on mixed up bits of information...


_"Distance from the driver's side door (when officer Wilson claims he fired the shots) to the fire hydrant: 17 feet."_



totally wrong ^  




i suggest you all WATCH THE WHOLE THING ^


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

MXdad said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




Jethro Gibbs can't shoot like this guy!!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


And he would have gotten the death penalty under Missouri law, especially if his lyin' ass accomplice appeared in court.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Uncensored2008 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > 148 feet is about 50 yards.  The suspect was hit with multiple bullets.  How accurate is a handgun at 50 yards when the shooter is full of adrenaline because he has just been assaulted?
> ...


They don't make Smiths like the used to.

I have an old .38 Special that I can hit coke cans with at 50.

I wouldn't carry it deer hunting and expect to headshoot a running deer when the adrenaline hit.


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



An astute observer would deduce that the Gentle Giant was not running backwards. He was running forwards.

Forwards toward Officer Wilson.

One witness watching the encounter commented to her husband, "Why won't that boy stop?"


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



The Chief said that the video and the robbery had nothing to do with Wilson and the incident.  Wilson knowing about it and the robbery having something to do with the incident are 2 different things.

*QUOTE* At the same time, the police released a packet of information on a crime in which they said Mike Brown was a suspect, a "strong-arm" robbery in the second degree. In a separate press conference later in the day, chief Jackson said that officer Wilson had no knowledge of Brown as a suspect when he shot Brown. *QUOTE*

But since everyone had their story straight 100 days later and there was no report taken on scene....obviously this is about Browns witness


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...



A credit to the Ferguson Police Department.

He sounds like he was a very good Police Officer.

I'm sure he will get offers.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

hadit said:


> Bottom line, when an armed police officer tells you to do something, the smart thing is to do it.  If he tells you to do the chicken dance, start squawking.  Let a lawyer engineer a big payday for you.


Exactly.

If he says frog, you jump and ask when you can come back down.

Long ago, in a country so different from today, being respectful to cops saved my ass many a time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Mojo2 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Mojo2 said:
> ...



Again, why quote me if you arent talking about my post?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:


Funny how you believe this, and the Grand Jury, who saw all the evidence, does not.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > How did Brown get powder residue on him if he was 50 yards away?
> ...


Why was the Gentle Giant in the car?


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The robbery did have nothing to do with Wilsons indictment. The question of the indictment was whether or not Wilson committed one of the 4 crimes indicated. With that said, the Police Chief is not a lawyer nor is he the person in question before the jury. Now, you and I both know that in an effort to successfully prosecute Wilson a prosecutor would likely need to prove that Wilson had no probable cause to profile Brown. The radio traffic proves that he did. Eat it!


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


----------



## Mojo2 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Mojo2 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Why are YOU the only one who can spout nonsense without any connection to reality?

If that's what you believe I am doing here...which I am not, BTW.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> because the FPD lied at the onset


 
Do you have proof or are you simply running your mouth?  Since you provided none, I'll go with the latter.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



So, what difference does it make how far away from the police car he was?  The officer pursued him, Brown turned around and charged him, as the officer opened fired, he was back pedaling to make more distance between him and Brown.

Here is the map of the scene, showing where Brown died, and all the shell casings.  Most of the shell casings are past him.

The perp was not 148 feet away from the officer, he was that far away from the squad car where he originally tried to take the gun and got shot twice (minor wounds on the thumb).  The cop did not stay at the vehicle and open fire on him.  The PHYSICAL evidence SHOWS the casings indicating that is the area the officer opened fired, NOT at the car (excluding the two casings from when he tried to grab the gun away from him).

What Ferguson police collected at the scene - Washington Post


Are you people really this dumb?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Roadrunner said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Cause the officer tried to run him over then reached for his gun and said he was gonna shoot Brown.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 2, 2014)

148 feet?   If Brown were only walking 4 miles per hour, that would take 30 seconds to cross.  As he was running, it's not unreasonable that the expected impact would be 10-15 seconds - not a whole lot of time when one's life is being threatened by someone who already attacked one.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 2, 2014)

The whole premise of the OP is an outright lie.  Brown was not 148 feet away from Wilson when he was shot.

Wilson and his squad car are not one and the same.  I guess liberals have never seen a cop get out of his vehicle and pursue a suspect before.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Wait what?  I'd like to see a link to anything that repeats this...Not even the prosecutor suggested crimes and thats why there was no indictment.


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The prosecutors job is not to indict, contrary to popular belief, but to seek justice. With the evidence presented, there shouldn't have been an indictment all. If this was normal case, without bands of ignorant blacks who don't know the facts screaming for a lynching of the Police Officer, it would have never made it as far as it did. The prosecutor, knowing that the evidence led nowhere, accounted for his professional bias and allowed the jury to chose from a list of 4 charges.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

HereWeGoAgain said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Not only making hits at 50 yards but head shots LOL, just reading this OP makes you realize how little some folks know about handguns


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

Boss said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Wilson wasn't shooting a Thompson Center Olympic target pistol, but his service weapon.
> ...


Because its so much fun to destroy the theory of folks that have little to no experience when they come in armed with their Wiki firearm knowledge LOL


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 2, 2014)

Brown signed his death warrant when he reached into the squad car for Wilson's gun.

Everything beyond that point is merely prelude to the summary execution for that offense.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...




Where'd you get the 4 crimes indicated line you just threw out there?

And yes a prosecutors job is to suggest charges to a GJ...this one was different tho...He didnt.

But maybe he did and you know more than the Prosector himself....So where'd you get that "4 crimes" thing from?


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



No it is not the prosecutors job to suggest charges. Its the prosecutors job to determine whether to prosecute or not. He can do this in a number of ways. He can suggest charges, the can allow the jury to suggest charges, or he could allow the jury to pick from a list of charges. In fact, he could have skipped the whole grand jury altogether and went straight to trial if he wanted to (They did that to Zimmerman). It is not his job to do one way over the other in accordance with your wishes. His only true job is to see that justice was served. He did that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I'm saying that you are claiming that the distance from the SUV is the distance Wilson shot him at that, that sir is a lie.

Read page 226 of the GJ testimony 

Grand Jury Volume 5

And Wlson CLEARLY states that he chased Brown before Brown turned and he ended u shooting him. He did NOT jump out of the car and shoot Brown from 148 feet away you fucking idiot.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Meathead said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...





Boss said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair
> ...





Thank you,  he could understand that if he went back on his meds.  Maybe


----------



## mamooth (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> Please provide the autopsy evidence where any expert said Brown was shot from the rear. But, of course, you cannot. Why? Because all three experts testified otherwise.



That's never a problem for those of us in the reality-based community. Bypassing the media spin, I'll go right to the autopsy.

https://s3.amazonaws.com/s3.documen...1215/michael-brown-private-autopsy-report.txt
---
An entrance perforation through the back of the right forearm about seven
inches from the elbow that proceeds horizontally through the ulna bone and
exits through the front of the forearm;
---

Yes, I understand you never looked at the actual autopsy report. It's that conservative thing, relying on media spin instead of hard data.



> You said: "And if you're going to deny the hard physical evidence ... go away, cultist." Nice, now provide the evidence.



So why do you think most the media and the "experts" misrepresented the autopsy?

Anyways, you've been shown the hard evidence. What you do with it now will demonstrate what you're made of. If the normal conservative reality-denial pattern holds, you'll instantly handwave it away simply because it doesn't agree with your predetermined conclusion.


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 2, 2014)

Did stats even try to consider the statistical improbability of his pathetic claim?

Oh the irony.

Stats completely and thoroughly crushed in his own thread.

what is with his homosexual avatar?


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Did stats even try to consider the statistical improbability of his pathetic claim?
> 
> Oh the irony.
> 
> ...


Stats is functionally innumerate, but I suspect it has little to do with his being gay.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...





Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...




Some idiot lawyer one time said something to the effect that a prosecutor could indict a ham sandwich.

Today's public school grads think that is in the Constitution.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Publius1787 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...




So again did you just make up the 4 crimes thing or what?  I'll address this only after I know whether or not I'm talking to someone willing to bold face lie.

Thanks


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



The Jury voted on these charges.

The for main charges are first-degree murder, second-degree murder, voluntary manslaughter, or involuntary manslaughter. The Jury voted on each and ended up with a "no true" bill on each. To suggest that the jury didn't know what the charges were is false. They voted on each. There are only 5 possible indictments on Wilson. (The 5th one is likely aggravated assault in starting a fight that eventually ended up in a justifiable homicide)


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



There is only 4 things you can charge a man with for murder. Do you know any others?

 first-degree murder, second-degree murder, voluntary manslaughter, or involuntary manslaughter


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Please provide the autopsy evidence where any expert said Brown was shot from the rear. But, of course, you cannot. Why? Because all three experts testified otherwise.
> ...




Given that the person who conducted the private autopsy has been shown to be a fraud  , no one cares what he ruled. The OFFICIAL autopsy coupled with CREDIBLE eyewitness accounts proves Brown was not shot from behind.


But , here is a little something for your stupid ass to think about, in Missouri a police officer can LEGALLY shoot a fleeing felon in the back anyway.

Dumb fuck


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



he'd be a good damn shot if he did.


----------



## Marianne (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Explain to me why am I supposed to give a shit about the thug Michael Brown over this guy who's just trying to earn a living?


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...



Don't tell me he posted the evidence from the fake doctor??? HALARIOUS !!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




what 4 crime thing are you talking about?

Prior to being shot Brown had

1. Robbed a store
2. Assaulted a store owner
3. Assaulted a police officer
4. Battered a police officer
5. Reached for a police officer's gun
6. Refused a lawful order from a police officer
7. Fled from a police officer.

Oh, and he was on drugs.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Publius1787 said:
> ...


All in one day.  This guy was productive as hell.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > How did Brown get powder residue on him if he was 50 yards away?
> ...


That was my point. He was first shot in the car so this 148' and no threat thing is bullshit.


----------



## Publius1787 (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > Please provide the autopsy evidence where any expert said Brown was shot from the rear. But, of course, you cannot. Why? Because all three experts testified otherwise.
> ...



Here is what I asked for

*"Please provide the autopsy evidence where any expert said Brown was shot from the rear. But, of course, you cannot. Why? Because all three experts testified otherwise"*

Yeah, which autopsy report is this? I can find no ones name affixed to it. Its a bunch of words on a screen. WHERE IS THE REPORT? And it also isn't enough to show the report, but to see if the Dr. who wrote the report collaborated with the theory of a back shot (WHICH IS WHY I ASKED FOR THE TESTAMONY YOU KNUCKLEHEAD). Unfortunately this report has no ones name on it so we can see his testimony now can we? Did any of the corners testify to the effect of a back shot? I doubt it there buddy.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Who said no threat.  The point to the 150' thing was that the boy was trying to escape.  It wasn't till the cop got out of the car and began chasing/shooting that Brown decided eff it if I'm gonna die I'm gonna die facing my killer.  If he wanted to kill Wilson he would've done it while he was in the car not by "charging" him in some dumb as suicide by cop routine.  Same with that clerk. If he wanted to hurt the clerk he wouldn't barely touch the guy.  Nor would he back off after the clerk stumbled.  Wilson barely had a scratch on him.  Brown was shot EIGHT TIMES.


----------



## CowboyTed (Dec 2, 2014)

Anathema said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe he deserved to be arrested and should have gotten a fair trial and a judgement. That's what the law says.
> ...



Saw a 4 year old littering the other day, should have gunned him down like a pig...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



What a load of shit. He turned and charged the cop. Wilson's testimony says that. Credible eyewitness testimony says that, the EVIDENCE says that

He was TEN feet from Wilson when he died. TEN FEET , and had been hit MULTIPLE times. He was trying to escape alright, by killing the cop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


What part of he ran away before he turned and charged the cop that was chasing him is confusing you big guy?  I'm reading from Wilson's testimony.  Should I be reading from some other testimony?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




What part of a cop has a duty to chase a fleeing felon confuses you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


None.  What part of my statements make you think I'm confused?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 2, 2014)

Apparently libtards think cops are chained to their squad cars.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 2, 2014)

ClosedCaption said:


> Publius1787 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


The Grand Jury had 4 crimes to choose from as to whether to indict, perhaps if you read more then those articles supporting the idea that Brown was murdered you would already know this.


----------



## 2aguy (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah, what evidence was shown to the grand jury and what did the 7 black witnesses say....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




I don't think you're confused, I think youre simply being dishonest here Mike. 

It's one thing to be a Luddly and just be stupid, but you're not stupid, you are WILLFULLY ignoring the facts here. As such, this will be my last response to you on the topic.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Why was the cop shooting a fleeing suspect? It's not like the guy had killed anyone or was thought to be a danger to the community.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Dec 2, 2014)

Yeah well thats what happens in the GJ....Cops get off.

Seems like this is the new "Fair Trial" justice system that avoids a trial altogether...oh, just for police tho because thats the meaning of fair


----------



## mamooth (Dec 2, 2014)

Boss said:


> BULLSHIT! IF that had been the case, he would have been indicted.



Unless the fix was in, and the prosecutor was actively trying to avoid an indictment.

Signs of that would be bringing in the suspect to testify extensively on his own behalf, without cross-examining him at all about the multiple inconsistencies in his story. Grand juries essentially never have the suspect testify. They especially don't have them testify without cross-examination. For unexplained reasons, that rule was broken here.

So, is anyone here willing to embarrass themselves by telling us why the lack of cross-examination is justifiable? That is, why did the prosecutor just flat out abdicate his job?

McCullough's post-decision public meltdown is also a big clue. Normally, prosecutors don't feel the need to publicly whine about how everyone is picking on them. It's hard to imagine more unprofessional behavior.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




at that point he wasn't fleeing idiot he was charging Wilson


----------



## Meathead (Dec 2, 2014)

FFS! Brown got himself killed. Whine away. That isn't going to change a God damned thing!

Forensics, witness testimony alone vindicate Wilson. Brown's thuggishness doesn't even have to be introduced.

You've got nothing but sore assholes!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


He started out fleeing and was shot at by the cop.

Please answer the question instead of deflecting.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


SmarterThanTheAverageBear, name one fact that I ignored.  There are two stories at play here.  One is that the kid was a POS that got what he deserved.  The other is that we as a society have decided that gunning down POS kids in the street is an acceptable punishment.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


What?! Wasn't this poor over sized baby Huey wandering the neighborhood looking for hugs kneeling with his hands up saying don't shoot? You people are so out of your minds you can't even remember the previous lie you used. Everything you just said shoots down the entire theory of a poor innocent kid getting shot.


----------



## mamooth (Dec 2, 2014)

Theowl32 said:


> Did stats even try to consider the statistical improbability of his pathetic claim?



There was no statistics involved in it. If you disagree, amuse us all by explaining precisely how "statistics" entered into estimating distance from a photograph.

I must say I am impressed by the right's creativity here, in regards all the new ways they've thought up to disregard the evidence. They're reaching new heights in reality-denial.

Brown was over 140 feet away frpm the car when shot. You can dispute the exact number, but it was way, way, way over 35 feet.

The police said he was 35 feet away, over and over.

Thus, the police lied, over and over.

That would be the point. The police lied, which casts major doubt on their credibility.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




A) In this particular case Wilson did NOT shoot at him until after he stopped fleeing and had charged Wilson
B) In either case, Missouri law would allow a cop to shoot a fleeing felon in the back anyway

Why in the world do yall have to lie about these things? There is no point.

Have you read the GJ report? No, of course you haven't.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


The why is obvious.. the kid had robbed someone, cursed at him, punched him fought over his gun, and was now fleeing.  I don't blame him for shooting at the kid.  But just as the lady asked the question.. why does that kid keep coming doesn't he know he's gonna get killed... One also has to ask the question ... why does the cop need to put the last two in the brain, this after putting two in the guys chest.  Heat of the moment?  The kid was unarmed and shot six times before the two to the head.  I suppose that's the part I just don't get.  The last two to the head.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Did stats even try to consider the statistical improbability of his pathetic claim?
> ...




He was not 140 feet from WIlson when he was first shot you fucking fool, he was 140 , or so, feet from Wilson's SUV , but wilson himself was 80 or so feet from the SUV when Brown turned back and charged him, and THAT is when Wilson started shooting him.

WHY, WHY can't you people be honest?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

mamooth said:


> Theowl32 said:
> 
> 
> > Did stats even try to consider the statistical improbability of his pathetic claim?
> ...


You're confused.  They are saying 140' from the car and 35' from the cop.  IOW the COP was 105' from the car.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...


I don't think it's dishonesty.  I think it's confusion over the detailed story line.  Pretty sure the cop backed up some 50' or so while Brown was charging back to him.  
<suv>............................................<brown>
<suv>....<wilson>--> ............................<brown>
<suv>......................<wilson>--> .................<brown>150' and turns
<suv>......................<wilson>--> .................<brown>first blood splatter
<suv>............<wilson>--> ...................<brown>
<suv>........<wilson>--> ...........<brown>
<suv>......<wilson>--> ....<brown> hits the ground


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




This kid was not shot as punishment. He was shot to prevent a second assault on a police officer.

THAT is what you are being dishonest about. Wilson didn't shoot him for committing a crime, he didn't shoot him for being a thug he didn't eve shoot him to prevent his escape (read the testimony Wilson says his initial goal was just keep site of him for 30 seconds while back up arrives) and by the way legally he could have jumped out and shot the kid in the back. He was a fleeing felon, that is unquestioned. But he didn't , instead he ONLY fired when the kid who frankly had already kicked his ass, charged at him. And he was yelling get down the whole time , stopped firing once when it seemed Brown was complying and then only resumed firing when Brown charged again.

Damn right, he fired until the kid stopped charging. Brown could have chosen to stop charging at any time but didn't until he was dead.

His intent was to kill Wilson, that is clear.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > JoeB131 said:
> ...



Hey you simple minded fool, forensics isn't just about autopsies moron. But if you weren't an uneducated, science hating left wing idiot, you'd know that already.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > mamooth said:
> ...





Then they shouldn't be commenting Mike, all that does is make things worse. It's BEYOND clear that most of those screaming about this being murder have NOT studied the facts.Arguing a point without a basic knowledge of the facts IS dishonest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Who said he was a poor innocent kid?  Not me.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Why the fuck should I? I'm not an forensic scientist, I didn't get to hear forensic scientists testify, I didn't get to see the doctor's reports on the cop's injuries, the Grand Jury did and they came to the conclusion that there was no case. Idiots like you and Luddley here actually are stupid enough to believe that you have discovered something that they didn't. Rarely is such idiocy on display. Sucks to be you two.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> JoeB131 said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



The facts have already been addressed idiot. The Grand Jury addressed them. The reason I call you names is because you are in fact too stupid to know that. I wouyld be a lot more sympathetic if you were simnply ignorant, but you are stubbornly and wantonly ignorant. For that you deserve as much ridicule as we can give you.

Dumbass.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Lol, idiot. In making the decision they did, they answered the question.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Perspective you stupid fuck. Do you have any idea what that does? There are two different points of perspective creatively arranged to make the distance look as far as possible. Any 4 year old can see that.


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Maybe I missed it but in the autopsy report and the pics/drawings I have seen show nothing to lead me to believe he was hit twice in the chest. Can you point out that info to me


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...



You have no point, other than the one between your ears, moron.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

JFK_USA said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > *It doesn't matter if he was 20 miles away. Why are you doing this?* Do you think that you can find out some evidence that the Grand Jury didn't? They hear the actual testimony from the experts and the witnesses, you did not and will not. YOU will accept anything gleaned off the internet unvetted in any way, as long as it promotes your narrative.
> ...



Brown had already beaten Wilson and was coming back for more, Brown wasn't fleeing he was attacking. Wilson defended himself, and the distance is irrelevant.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


To be fair the facts change depending on who tells the tale.  I'd say it's more rash to judgement than dishonesty.  I would seem we are all guilty of rash judgement from time to time.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pants up don't loot!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Facts don't change Mike, they are what they are. If one thousand witnesses swear up and down that kid was 500' away and on his and knees begging for his life, but there is a video showing different and ballistics show differently, those 500 peoples' testimony is not factual.

What you have instead is people choosing to IGNORE facts, mostly in favor of confirmed lies. Like the poster earlier who posted a quote from the private autopsy which directly conflicts with the official autopsy, even though we know for a FACT that the person who did the private autopsy is a fraud.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

So what have we learned about the left so far:

1. Many don't know anything about forensic science.
2. The rest think that all there is to it is an autopsy.
3. They think that they can find evidence that the professionals cannot.
4. Anything that scientists, or witnesses, or investigators said that doesn't agree with their view, is wrong.
5. Evidence and fact is racist.
6. The "witnesses" who made claims that were refuted by evidence are telling the truth.
7. Liberals are insane.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


It's not clear to me from evidence provided that there were no shots fired after the initial shot and that the officer waited to shoot again until after the kid had turned back to charge the officer. I've not seen clear facts that lead to that conclusion.  It's a part of the story that seems fuzzy even from the testimony that is on the cop's side.

Have you seen "clear facts" that lead you to believe this? 

You say, "this kid was not shot as punishment. He was shot to prevent a second assault on a police officer." I agree with that statement 100%.  Then you follow with "THAT is what you are being dishonest about." Uhmmm I agree with you 100%  Thus you are probably miss-reading something I said.  My issue isn't with the first 10 shots, it's with the last two to the head.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

theHawk said:


> The whole premise of the OP is an outright lie.  Brown was not 148 feet away from Wilson when he was shot.
> 
> Wilson and his squad car are not one and the same.  I guess liberals have never seen a cop get out of his vehicle and pursue a suspect before.



Meh, they are just idiots. I prefer to just point and laugh at them.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> Brown signed his death warrant when he reached into the squad car for Wilson's gun.
> 
> Everything beyond that point is merely prelude to the summary execution for that offense.



Brown got his justice, right there in the street.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



A fucking idiot is exactly what he is.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Everything having to do with common sense confuses him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


That doesn't mean the person that re-posted the fraud, knew it was a fraud.  It just means they are not yet up to speed with all of the issues.  For the longest time I thought ampersands looked like & and meant "and."  Now I know there is also a symbol called epsilon that can also be used to represent ampersands.  My initial reaction was no that's not the ampersand.  Now I know I was wrong. There are a number of different symbols that represent ampersand.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



He wasn't fleeing when he was shot stupid.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Meathead said:


> FFS! Brown got himself killed. Whine away. That isn't going to change a God damned thing!
> 
> Forensics, witness testimony alone vindicate Wilson. Brown's thuggishness doesn't even have to be introduced.
> 
> You've got nothing but sore assholes!



The butthurt is very strong. I don't think that they had gotten over being wrong about Zimmerman yet and now this.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> mamooth said:
> 
> 
> > Theowl32 said:
> ...



Because facts and truth are never in the left's favor.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life? Yes. And great shot by Wilson nailing the charging gorilla in the top of the head.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Wrong FACTS do not change. the stories may change but facts do not. Lies told by someone are not facts. If you have two people telling a different tale, then you need hard evidence to tell who's lying. The hard evidence supports Darren Wilson hands down.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes, Wilson's testimony starting on page 227, where he states that he chased the kid , only intending to keep him in sight until back up could arrive. In fact he didn't even testify that he was yelling for him to stop running or to surrender, UNTIL Brown reached a lightpole and for whatever reason turned around and starting heading BACK towards Wilson, then he started yelling at him to surrender, and when he KEPT advancing he THEN started firing .

Grand Jury Volume 05

Then there is the physical evidence.

What Ferguson police collected at the scene - Washington Post

Two casing shells located near the SUV, the two rounds fired during the struggle inside the car. Then 10 spent shells 152' from the vehicle at it's nearest point. None in between.

This OBVIOUSLY indicates that Wilson's firearm was not fired from 1'-152' from his SUV. Corroborating his story that he chased the kid for quite a bit then Brown turned on him before he fired at him.



> You say, "this kid was not shot as punishment. He was shot to prevent a second assault on a police officer." I agree with that statement 100%.  Then you follow with "THAT is what you are being dishonest about." Uhmmm I agree with you 100%  Thus you are probably miss-reading something I said.



Probably I misread then.


> My issue isn't with the first 10 shots, it's with the last two to the head.



He was still alive and charging Wilson until the final shot. Which, again, would not be that uncommon. Adrenaline and drugs can give a person almost super human strength for a short time.

Wilson's testimony, and the evidence, shows that he stopped firing when the threat was over. And that is exactly what LEOs are trained to do if they have to shoot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...



Get the fuck out of here you stupid piece of shit.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

Why don't we just wait for Eric Holder to finish his investigation right? He'll get to the bottom of this! Just like he did in the Zimmerman/Martin case. In fact he'll be bringing civil rights charges against George Zimmerman any second now. That's what the lefties here said was going to happen.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Of course that's true, but you and I both know that posters like Luddly, and Stats, and Dot Com, and Ravi who are in here spouting lies have ZERO interest in learning the truth. The VERY title of this thread is a lie, and that has been proven beyond doubt. I mean there is ZERO doubt that the 148' figure is how far Brown was from the SUV NOT how far Brown was from WIlson when he was shot, making Stat's thread title a complete lie, but has he came back and posted "hey guys I was wrong on that one, and the facts prove it?" Hell no he hasn't. That is not knowing the facts, that's being dishonest.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...






Ravi said:


> He started out fleeing and was shot at by the cop.
> 
> Please answer the question instead of deflecting.





why are you counting on getting answers from assholes like yogi? 






again, i suggest you all WATCH THE WHOLE THING ^ there you will find your answers...


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Yeah  that photo looked photoshopped ,  now wonder why somebody would do that?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Valerie said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Valerie, at THIS point, it is beyond clear that I have a firmer grasp on the facts of this case than anyone else, on either side, posting in these threads. Why? Oh probably b/c I just retired from a career in law enforcement and understand that eyewitness accounts don't mean much in the face of physical evidence.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Nope. Not going anywhere.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Ok... thx for the link... so plausibly the cop was closing the distance... the kid got a stomach crap "hand reaching to side" and his pants were falling down so he tries to pull his pants up so he can make his victory charge at the officer... (commit suicide). <note see photo of Brown on ground with his pants falling off.> The cop see's hands go to pants and think's he's maybe grabbing a gun... cop's tunnel vision indicates restricted blood flow due to "panic."  Ok... sounds plausible.  Sounds like the kid got really really close to touching the officer.  Those last shots must have been almost point blank.  Ok.  Nothing else to see here.  Cop probably could have not made the last two shots and just pushed him down or smacked him over the head.. but he's got "tunnel vision" and scared out of his wits... makes sense.  Thx. for the link.


----------



## westwall (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








There is no physical evidence that supports that statement.  Further I doubt that Wilson could hit the inside of a barn from that distance.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't think Wilson thought he might pull a gun of his own. I mean he already would have by that point , if he had had one .

But I DO believe he was scared at that point. Frankly, who wouldn't be, He already got his ass kicked by the kid, and what SIX rounds hadn't stopped him by then. I'm sure Wilson was thinking "My God, when will he stop coming?"

Real life isn't a Sly movie. We don't expect our police not to be scared .


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

westwall said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




The thread title is a lie, one that is easily debunked with the physical evidence as well as eyewitness testimony, but the OP obviously doesn't have the integrity to come back and post that he was wrong.


----------



## JoeB131 (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> Did he launder his uniform or wipe down the vehicle?
> 
> If washing the blood off his skin was done to get rid of evidence, then he, and the force did a piss poor job, didn't they?



You're kidding, right?   

It wasn't like he was in danger of a real investigation.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

JoeB131 said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > Did he launder his uniform or wipe down the vehicle?
> ...




You , and your ilk, had no interest in a real investigation, and wouldn't know one if it bit you right in your vagina.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Dunno... just wish the cop had decided to play ring around the SUV with the guy till help showed up.. I mean he did his job to get Brown to come back, and the guy's got a cramp and his pants are falling down for christ sakes.  Put the gun back in the holster and play cat & mouse with the fat ass. 

I don't believe in the "no-win" scenario.  Never have.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

My money is the kid stopped at the light pole to pull his pants up.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Look, I'm clearly not in the 'ha ha the kid got what he had coming" camp, those idiots are as foolish as the people like Luddly who flat out deny actual facts.

BUT, our police are under no obligation to wait for back up AND Wilson stated that that was his intent until Brown charged him, he simply wanted to keep sight of him , for 30 seconds he said, until back up arrived.

By the way, due to a radio malfunction that backup wasn't on the way anyway, not that Wilson knew that at the time.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> My money is the kid stopped at the light pole to pull his pants up.



My money is on between the fight at the SUV and the 150 or so feet run his fat ass was gassed and so he stopped , caught a quick breath and decided to make another attempt to get away.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > My money is the kid stopped at the light pole to pull his pants up.
> ...


Yeah but he also has his pants down around his knees.  If your gonna be a bad ass why do it with pants falling down?


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> Why don't we just wait for Eric Holder to finish his investigation right? He'll get to the bottom of this! Just like he did in the Zimmerman/Martin case. In fact he'll be bringing civil rights charges against George Zimmerman any second now. That's what the lefties here said was going to happen.



Yeah, still waiting for him to get to the bottom the fast and furious scandal like he promised.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Do you know what you're trying to say because at this point I don't. You seem to be equating the kid wasn't innocent yet somehow the cop is guilty for stopping him in his tracks. It can't go both ways.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Sure it can.  Killing someone is not the only way.  It's just the easiest way.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Do you really think killing that kid was "the easy way?" Only a friggin sociopath would preferred killing him to some other ending.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You're still putting all of the events on Wilson. The easiest way and the first of a series of bad decisions began with Brown. He could have not robbed the store, he could have not been in the middle of the street, he could not have attacked Wilson in the truck, he could not have ran, he could not have turned back to attack. The majority if not all of these decisions to make weren't up to Wilson they were up to Brown. Brown made all of the wrong decisions yet you think you can twist it to justify an entire string of his failure to think and put it on Wilson for making one decision, and the correct one with all the evidence and that was to shoot the bastard dead.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike let's start here. Do you concede that the tile and premise of the OP is a lie?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


I can think of a hundred different solutions.  So yes using a service revolver to execute an unarmed belligerent, that's the easy way. Preferred...?  Well it's hard to argue that wasn't his choice since it's the one he made.   Unless of course you are gonna tell me that was the cop's only choice.  But remember I don't believe in the no -win and I don't mind getting in a scrap.  Just having the gun seems to reduce one's options.  Hmm.. maybe that's why the British pulled service revolvers from standard issue.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mike let's start here. Do you concede that the tile and premise of the OP is a lie?


Yes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



But you're forgetting one thing Mike, Wilson had already been beat down once by Brown, there's no doubt that he wasn't capable of taking him on in hand to hand combat. Your, or I. Another matter entirely, but Wilson obviously was in no condition to fight at that point.

And for a LEO, it isn't about being willing to fight anyway, it's about stopping a criminal as quickly and safely as possible.

I'm not arguing that shooting him was the safest, quickest way to end things, I'm merely saying that we don't ask our cops to "be willing to get in a fight" , especially with a person who has already kicked their ass once.

Life isn't Walker Texas Ranger. Not every cop walkin around has a black belt and only carries a gun as a fashion statement.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Not true.  I just don't believe the only solution was to escalate the situation up to and including killing the guy.  Brown's fault, yes. But swap out Wilson with a seasoned cop and that boy is sitting in jail, not the morgue.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yes, but even more to the point.  Is the guy who just got his ass beat, really the right guy to get out and safely arrest the guy?  Letting the guy get within 10' of him?  Why not just follow at a safer distance?  Don't they have portable radios?  Shots fired and the cops were not on the way? WTH are they doing in Ferguson?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Even if true, and it is only speculation, that doesn't rise to the level of a criminal act on Wilson's part. Again, I will remind you that Wilson actually would have been well within Missouri state law if he had shot Brown in the back after he committed the two felonies in Wilson's presence.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Wilson WAS just following Brown, about 100 feet behind him, when Brown TURNED and charged Wilson..

And Wilson thought he HAD radioed for backup, turns out he hadn't , but he thought he had back up coming.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Of course not.  Wilson is 100% innocent. When someone isn't good enough to win a game of chess you don't arrest the person for sucking.  They just are not good enough to win.  But they can learn and get better, and maybe win a game or two without having to blow up the chess board.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I find you can move faster if you run forwards.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



On that point we agree.

This death is totally and completely on liberals who insist on lowering standards for jobs like police and fire rescue AND don't want cops using "mean" weapons like tasers and such.

Like I've said before , a broken fucking knee and a snout full of mace would have worked equally as well on Brown, but not all cops can do that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Are you saying Wilson should have turned and ran when Brown charged him?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Eggzactly.  Raise the bar.  Test people in situations like this.  If they can't handle it.. give em a desk job.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




I'd be fine with that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I'm saying if he was not able to arrest him, he should have placed a vehicle between him and brown. And talked the situation down.  If that takes running a few feet to save the guys life then yes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Frankly, if 6 bullets didn't "talk the guy down" nothing was going to .


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


One to the leg would've slowed him down a lot more than the arm & graze shots did.  It sounds like the last 4 were two to the chest and two to the head. This from some of the witnesses that said he didn't move after the last four shots that came at the very end.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Monday morning Armchair Quarterbacking, I'm afraid.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Kondor3 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Isn't that what this thread is for?  If not where's that thread?  Put another way if nothing is learned nothing is gained.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Have you ever fired at a moving man sized target? I'm afraid "one in the leg" isn't as easily done as said. Even for a skilled marksman.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

You'll notice all the usual suspects who love to lie and misrepresent facts have completely abandoned this thread.

Kudos everyone.


----------



## Kondor3 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Isn't that what this thread is for?  If not where's that thread?  Put another way if nothing is learned nothing is gained.


Touche'...


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yes and smaller.  I can shoot birds with my long bow (no sight.)  I can shoot pistols quite proficiently, lots of hog hunting with pistols.  Do a lot of deer hunting, rifle and bow.  

He was a big kid.  Those legs were massive, shoot just under the hip, he's not going anywhere after that.  If he could hit the guy in the chest he could shoot him in the leg or hip.  But I know they are not trained for that.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Kondor3 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I'll agree to this, but.......

The learning needs to be done by both sides

Justice was served. Only one reason justice was required in the first place. 

Crimes were committed first. No crime, no shooting, no outrage, no grand jury, no rioting, no looting, no burning businesses. 

Yes we need to learn from this.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You do realize that a major artery runs through the leg.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Police officers aren't trained to shoot for the legs, the upper torso silhouettes they practice on do not have legs...one shoots how one is trained and practices...especially alone and in a high stress event...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No, that's bullshit. Wilson wasn't escalating anything he was doing his damn job. The job of stopping people that keep making bad decisions and escalating the situation until they either stop making bad decisions or get killed for their actions. Wilson had what? Six years of experience? Show me a cop that wouldn't shoot that pile of crap and I'll simply take you to the grave of an officer killed in the line of duty thinking they would just arrest the guy

Nothing that happened that day was Wilson's fault. None of it. Brown was in control and he controlled his dumb ass into an early grave. We are lucky Wilson did his job as he was paid and trained to do.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Oh, you're quite right. If a man can aim and hit a guy in the chest at 40 feet with a handgun, he probably should also be able to aim and hit him in the legs at 40 feet.

My contention is that Wilson wasn't aiming for any certain part of Brown's anatomy, he was simply firing at Brown's mass, and the rounds here where they hit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



I'm going to disagree with you there. Wilson made SEVERAL tactical errors that day. That doesn't make him culpable in Brown's death, but he definitely made some errors.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


You watch too many fucking movies. Have you ever even shot a fucking gun? You're pissing me off now with this stupid shit.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


He shot him while he was fleeing.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Agree....Wilson's response tracked his training,,,one can expect no less or no more from the officer he was trained to shoot center mass that's what he did...


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Yes.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Why do you insist on being such an obvious liar? He was NOT shot while fleeing. PERIOD.


----------



## Boss (Dec 2, 2014)

theHawk said:


> Apparently libtards think cops are chained to their squad cars.



No, Liberals full of *White Guilt* think you should be able to have a free shot at cops if you're a black thug and then if you aren't successful at killing the cop, you should be allowed to claim you were trying to surrender. Reason being, you are black-- you see? And you can't help that you're an uneducated jungle bunny who doesn't know right from wrong, so we need to coddle you more in society to make up for that.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


The only tactical error he made was giving Brown the benefit of the doubt which resulted in him reaching into the truck and going for his gun. He was lucky to survive that and in the end fixed the problem by killing Brown.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Stealing cigars shouldn't be a death sentence. And cops are trained to not pull their guns unless they use them, so I would have tried to stop him from using it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yes.  As stated, I'm quite proficient with most weapons.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


So he should have been fired.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...




Tactical error 1.

When you are on solo patrol and encounter a suspect on foot. You approach that suspect ON FOOT. You do not give a suspect the tactical advantage of freedom of movement while you yourself are restricted inside a car.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Fleeing while running backward? WTF?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



As far as I know , it isn't routine to fire police officers who make tactical errors.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



He wasn't shot for stealing cigars..


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




As if Ravi didn't already know that LOL


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


He lived through that mistake. Brown didn't survive his mistakes. Justice was served.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


It should be if it results in death.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Mike you see the last few posts Ravi has made and see why it's so hard to take anyone who complains about Wilson's actions seriously don't you? She's made 3 posts and all 3 of them have contained lies.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Oh, so Wilson lied?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...



Wilson's tactical mistakes didn't lead to Brown's stupid decisions.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Mike you see the last few posts Ravi has made and see why it's so hard to take anyone who complains about Wilson's actions seriously don't you? She's made 3 posts and all 3 of them have contained lies.


Bullshit.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


He assaulted a cop he was not fleeing, go figure you would ignore the facts.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Other thing no one mentions,  is mB.   Was under the influence of a substance and may have appeared to be by his actions.  Wilson not knowing what substances Brown is on also has to process that threat in a matter of seconds,  on top of everything else.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



hey maybe that can be your new catchprase. 

"Wilson lied, and Brown died"

"Bush lied..............." was getting old anyway


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


No you're not if you think a fucking leg shot is your best option in a life threatening situation. What fucking self defense classes and training have you ever had that tell you to shoot legs not center mass? Because whatever training you got from those people is the dumbest fucking thing you ever wasted your money and time on .


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh come on now. That so called poor "unarmed boy that was just innocently shot with his hands up saying don't shoot  (urban myth), it never happened that way,  He REALLY  tried to take the  gun  out of a cops hand, and when  gun went off, He panicked, ran, and then charged the cop again...He never put up his hands and he DID try to take a cop's  gun...the myth about Michael brown is just emotional flawed bullshit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



At one point certainly he was fleeing.

Too bad for Ravi's "argument" that Missouri law allows a cop to shoot a fleeing felon, even though that is NOT what happened here.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Brown was shot while assaulting a police officer..simple as that.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


LMAO  At nearly 150 feet away from the officer? Interesting.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



And?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Wilson tactical mistake #2

As soon as he realized Brown matched the description of a robbery suspect he should have had BOTH suspects in handcuffs until back up arrived.

The ENTIRE time the friend was loose and could have done whatever to Wilson as he was trying to deal with Brown.

You approach on foot and order both suspects to get on the ground with hands on top of their heads and ankles crossed, a MINIMUM of 10 feet apart of from each other.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He was 150 feet from the SUV not from Wilson you stupid bitch.


----------



## blackhawk (Dec 2, 2014)

People the Grand Jury saw the evidence heard the testimony of the witnesses and has made it's decision deal with it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Oh wait, I actually forgot Wilson's REAL first tactical mistake

You're a white guy, don't become a police officer in a majority black town. DUH


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...



The rule of the law says that if you attack a policeman, he can shoot you.

So there's that.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

AzMike said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Yeah well he was unarmed.  But I guess unarmed teens give you a hard on.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




He was 6'5" 300 lbs. AND had already kicked the shit out of Wilson once, you know the "unarmed" comment is ridiculous.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You can't hide a weapon in baggy pants, or you bought some of those x-Ray glasses out of a comic book?

Produce the link showing that Michael Brown was frisked.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > AzMike said:
> ...


Armed "and" was unable to win the fight over the gun, and ran when it went off, and was shot in the arm, and his pants were falling off, and .....


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 2, 2014)

I so don't give a shit.

The grand jury didn't indict. Cry me a river, criminal, racist progressives. Nobody gives a shit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Would be funny if it weren't so tragic.

Where was Michael's daddy to tell him "son don't fight the cops?"


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 2, 2014)

*Holder Goes Full-Scale Hamas: Cops Are Occupying Force in Neighborhoods of Color*

RUSH: This is really fascinating what's being attempted here in St. Louis and in Ferguson.  It's not by any means the first time, but this is the most brazen that I can recall.  We have an event that happened.  We've had hours, days, weeks of evidence and testimony. It's been corroborated. The liars were discovered and thrown out. We know what happened.  Yet that wasn't the desired result, and so that result doesn't count and it's being rebuilt into a new problem, and the problem in St. Louis is the cops. 
The problem in Ferguson is the police.  If you doubt me, listen to what Eric Holder said.  This is more outrageous than what Obama said, 'cause Holder takes Obama's comments... Basically what Obama said is that Ferguson demonstrates racism is everywhere in America and now he, Obama, is on the case and he's finally gonna deal with this and he's gonna end it.  But Eric Holder decided to add to or to build on Obama's claim that Ferguson demonstrates that racism is everywhere. 





Here's what Holder said:  "Problems we must confront are not only found in Ferguson; the issues raised in Missouri are not unique to that state or to that small city.  We are dealing with concerns that are truly national in scope and that threaten the entire nation."  What happened here?  Again, they want to make it look like this happens every day, multiple times a day.  They're painting a picture here that innocent young blacks are assassinated by cops who are hunting.
Multiple times. 
"It happens frequently, and this is the last straw.  We're not gonna put up with this any more," even though it's rare.  It doesn't happen with anywhere near regularly, which is one of the reasons why this one made such news.  But, anyway, the truth has been learned, and it's not what was desired. So Eric Holder says, "In the coming days, I will announce the updated justice department guidelines regarding profiling by federal law enforcement.  
"This will institute rigorous new standards and robust safeguards to help end racial profiling once and for all," and here is the money quote: "Our police officers cannot be and cannot be seen as an occupying force, disconnected to the communities that they serve."  So Eric Holder has now gone full-in Hamas.  Cops are now an occupying force.  Cops are not peacekeepers.  Cops do not keep the order. 
Cops do not protect the innocent and property. 
The cops are an occupying force in neighborhoods of color all over the country.  "Problems we must confront are not only found in Ferguson..."  Isn't it interesting that that's the exact way this bunch talks about Israel, folks?  They talk about Israel as an occupying force with Hamas and other terrorist organizations being the victims, and the Israelis are the mean-spirited, extremist, racist occupying force. 
Now Eric Holder has gone all-in with the cops being the same thing, and he wasn't finished.  Eric Holder said, "Problems exposed by Ferguson threaten the entire nation."  He was speaking at the Ebenezer Baptist Church in Atlanta.  He said, "The nation needs to confront the broken relationship between group after group in this country."  Now, let's see.  What's happened here in the last six years? 





Gays got gay marriage, Hispanics got amnesty for illegals, and African-Americans apparently are gonna be able to riot without anybody stopping them if they want to.  Apparently they're gonna be able to engage in civil disobedience and the excuse is gonna be offered, "Well, it's just their feelings. The president said they don't feel right, they don't feel welcomed.  They don't feel like they're part of the community." 
We all got screwed with Obamacare, so everybody's getting something from this Regime.  The problems of Ferguson Missouri are radical leftists in the government and the media distracting from the destruction of free market separation of powers. So, yes, problems exposed by Ferguson do threaten the entire nation, but not in the way Obama and Holder are discussing.  Now, I have here, you might think, an unrelated story.  I want you to listen very carefully.  This is from the Wall Street Journal.
Let me read to you the headline.  The story's from yesterday.  "Spree of Newark Violence Spurs Action by Mayor, Police."  Listen very carefully, folks. "Newark, New Jersey, officials on Monday vowed a crackdown on violence after a bloody Thanksgiving weekend that left three dead and multiple people injured in 11 shootings. Mayor Ras Baraka said in a news conference, 'Our mind-set is it's an emergency here in our city. 
"'This is the first time we've had all these shootings to this extent: 11 shootings, three dead, multiple injuries.'  The spate of violence illustrated a broader challenge for Newark, which has long been one of the state's most dangerous cities.  But the long Thanksgiving weekend brought a level of gun violence Newark hadn't seen in some time, Mr. Baraka said.  Officials said they were worried about losing gains made against crime earlier in the year now."
Now, you say, "Okay, what's the big deal, Rush?" 
Well, hang on here.  In the first place, no protests are being planned for the three dead over the Thanksgiving weekend.  The president and Eric Holder haven't talked about this at all.  We have three people dead, 11 shootings.  There is no talk of problems in the community.  There's no talk of needing to sit down and have a confab at the White House to figure out what went wrong and how to fix this.  But if you read the rest of the story in the Wall Street Journal, do you know what the reaction from the leaders in the community is?
Do you know what their solution to the problem is?  (pause)  Take a guess.  (pause)  Everybody's calling for more cops.  Everybody is calling for more police!  The Obama administration in Ferguson and in St. Louis are trying to portray the police as the problem.  The police did not burn down anybody's building.  The police did not destroy anybody's business.  The police did not rob a convenience store.  The police didn't get in a fight with themselves and try to abscond a weapon and use it against each other. 
None of that happened. 
So the Regime in Ferguson is trying to blame everything that went wrong on the cops.  In Newark, three people were dead on Thanksgiving Day, 11 shootings, and what everybody there is demanding is more police.  They're gonna send in more police.  Governor Christie is even gonna send in state highway patrol troopers.  The police are gonna bunker into Newark to protect innocent bystanders from being gunned down in the streets. 





Now, wait a minute.  How does that jibe with what we're being told about what went on in Ferguson?  How can you have three people dead, 11 multiple shootings, and the solution in Newark is the cops?  The solution is more cops.  The solution is more armed troops and uniformed cops to come in and keep the peace and protect things.  In Ferguson, it seems to be just the exact opposite.  The problem is the cops.  The citizens don't feel right.  The problem's the cops. The problem's the grand jury. The problem's everybody else. 
I thought, if you listen to Eric Holder, the police are an occupying force, in every community.  The problems we must confront are not found only in Ferguson.  The issues raised there are not unique to that state or small city.  Our police officers cannot be and cannot be seen as an occupying force disconnected to the communities that they serve.  I would bet you that before this happened in Ferguson they were not seen that way.  I bet they were not seen as an occupying force.  I bet they're not seeing that way in too many places. 
But in Newark, and you know it's a Democrat state, and it's a Democrat mayor, and it's a Democrat everything, they've got out-of-control gun rampage, and the call, the solution is for more cops.  Pull quote from the story:  "Bashir Akinyele, a teacher who works for the Newark Anti-Violence Coalition, said many of the problems stem from poverty and broken families. The unemployment rate is more than 10%, higher than in much of the country, even as the city’s downtown has teemed with new development." Actually mentioned the true source of the problem:  broken families, unemployment.
Too bad we can't work on those to fix, isn't it?  Why, they've actually even identified the problem in Newark:  broken families, unemployment, the Obama economy.  Too bad we're unable to talk about that.  No, no.  We can't even get to the root cause because we're in the process in Ferguson of obliterating the truth, and we're gonna use everything we can. We're gonna use Al Sharpton, we're gonna use the media, we're gonna use the St. Louis Rams, we're gonna use whatever we can to rewrite the truth using the power we have to do it.  And we're gonna portray the cops everywhere as an occupying force, except Newark, where more of them are needed to stop rampaging murderers. 

RUSH:  Just a reminder to every police officer in this country, you are being watched, and I'm very serious about this.  Rich Lowry had it right in his column today.  You cops had better keep a sharp eye, because the powers that be are looking to find another cop they can accuse of racial assassination and railroad indict, and convict.  They lost on this one.
Police officers in this country are in dangerous jobs at great risk right now because they have a target on them.  They have a bull's-eye that is being painted, that's being drawn by the highest positions of power in this country.  It's a very dangerous circumstance, very dangerous situation taking place here, folks.  And the cops right now are in the crosshairs of the most powerful forces in this country. 
They failed to get what they wanted in Ferguson.  They're gonna find a way. They didn't really get what they wanted out of Florida and the "white Hispanic" George Zimmerman and all that. They didn't get what they wanted in the Duke lacrosse case.  They really want a win.  And the cops are the focus, the target for that next win. 

Holder Goes Full-Scale Hamas Cops Are Occupying Force in Neighborhoods of Color - The Rush Limbaugh Show


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I so don't give a shit.
> 
> The grand jury didn't indict. Cry me a river, criminal, racist progressives. Nobody gives a shit.



You don't understand dammit, Michael was a good boy. The only reason he got in a fight with that little store owner is b/c the guy kept trying to give him too much change after he bought those cigars.

And the marijuana in his system? Easily explained, he was over helping out at the senior center the day before and accidentally ate one of the pot brownies that was supposed to be for controlling their pain. He was chagrined when he found out he ate a pot brownie.

And he really didn't mean to fight with Wilson, he was approaching the SUV to see if he could be of assistance and slipped on a banana peel and landed on Wilson fist first , three times.

Why did Wilson have to shoot him when he was 1.93 miles away and retreating?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Which one, Mike Brown Sr or the Crazy Step father?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *Holder Goes Full-Scale Hamas: Cops Are Occupying Force in Neighborhoods of Color*
> 
> RUSH: This is really fascinating what's being attempted here in St. Louis and in Ferguson.  It's not by any means the first time, but this is the most brazen that I can recall.  We have an event that happened.  We've had hours, days, weeks of evidence and testimony. It's been corroborated. The liars were discovered and thrown out. We know what happened.  Yet that wasn't the desired result, and so that result doesn't count and it's being rebuilt into a new problem, and the problem in St. Louis is the cops.
> The problem in Ferguson is the police.  If you doubt me, listen to what Eric Holder said.  This is more outrageous than what Obama said, 'cause Holder takes Obama's comments... Basically what Obama said is that Ferguson demonstrates racism is everywhere in America and now he, Obama, is on the case and he's finally gonna deal with this and he's gonna end it.  But Eric Holder decided to add to or to build on Obama's claim that Ferguson demonstrates that racism is everywhere.
> ...



You just COMPLETELY misrepresented everything Holder said.

Congratulatons dumb fuck.


----------



## MXdad (Dec 2, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


The tired ole line of getting shot for stealing cigars has played out. We both know it's a bull shit claim


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I so don't give a shit.
> ...



Bunchamorons.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I so don't give a shit.
> ...


I heard wilson did a drive by while brown was sitting in his home having bible study with a group of friends drinking lemon aid.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Mike Brown Sr.

That "step father" was no such thing. As I said in another thread, he was simply some dude banging Mike's mom, and I predict he's had more to do with Mike since he was killed than he did when he was a live.


----------



## PredFan (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Man you are really awesome at hindsight, and second guessing someone's split second decisions from the safety and comfort of your cell phone or computer.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> He wasn't shot for stealing cigars..





Ravi said:


> Oh, so Wilson lied?




have you not watched the video of the officer giving his account of events???


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2014)

*I challenge all to prove Michael Brown put up his hands and tried to surrender, it IS A LIE.* *BROWN provoked the incident and  didn't successfully  GRAB  Wilson's firearm. He tried, he panicked, ran, turned  and was then shot. No hands up don't shoot, that was an urban myth lie created by black liars trying to perpetrate a big lie...It makes me so disgusted with blacks now. *


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 2, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?



Yes. A man of Micheal Brown's size can cover 49 yards quicker than you think. I watch football a lot. I see 300 lb men running 49 yards in less then 15 seconds. 

Anyway, you keep ignoring the fact that Brown tried to take Officer Wilson's gun, and at one point tried to kill him with it. Brown's life was forfeit the moment he attempted to kill the police officer. 

Also, consider the marksmanship ability of the officer. Do you think he could shoot someone accurately at that distance? 

Sigh, and you take this from a bunch of anti-cop, anti-Wilson activists who would otherwise not give two flying fucks about it if this were a white man.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?
> ...




There's a reason Stat ran from this thread the moment his lie about 148' was exposed.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Why is that?

Oh that's right, no proof. 

Silly me


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2014)

*It's funny about how people nitpick  these details, but the fact Brown NEVER PUT UP his hands to surrender, AND he tried to take a policeman's firearm,  AND THAT is a freeking bloody REAL FACT.  NO PROBLEM with that stuff, let's pick over the other petty meaningless crap instead.*


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> AzMike said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I would suspect anyone claiming to be a shooting expert that thinks leg shots are the priority may be just too fucking stupid to also not know unarmed doesn't equal passive.

What the fuck was Wilson supposed to do here? Dance around with this fucking idiot taking leg shots? Really? How goddam retarded do you have to be to come to that conclusion?

Fuck you fuck Brown. Wilson did his job and got home afterward. Your other bullshit stupidity isn't even relevant.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 2, 2014)

In this video sympathizing with Micheal Brown, and in attempt to smear the Officer Wilson, inadvertently catches a man and a neighbor who saw the altercation as it took place talking about the actual chain of events:



> _#1 How’d he get from there to there?_
> 
> _#2 Because he ran, the police was still in the truck – cause he was like over the truck_
> 
> ...



There is dispute whether person #2 said "doubled back" or "coming back."  The conversation continues:



> #1. Oh, the police got his gun
> 
> #2 The police kept dumpin on him, and I’m thinking the police kept missing – he like – be like – but he kept coming toward him
> 
> ...





And coincidentally this conversation corroborates a friend of Wilson's description of the incident:




> _Well, then Michael takes off and gets to be about 35 feet away. And, Darren’s first protocol is to pursue. So, he stands up and yells, “Freeze!” Michael and his friend turn around. And Michael taunts him… *And then all the sudden he just started bumrushing him. He just started coming at him full speed.* And, so he just started shooting. And, he just kept coming. And, so he really thinks he was on something.”_




It's up to the readers here to determine the veracity and the reliability of the witness, but it is not a coincidence that that account and Wilson's friend line up with one another.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Fuck that's pure stupid.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


The Officer did not stay at his vehicle so how far Brown was from said vehicle is irrelevant.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 2, 2014)

So, let's recap

The video does not show Michael Brown appearing to pay for the smokes

Officer Wilson did not frisk Michael Brown so he could not tell if he was armed or not. 

There is no proof Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson when he fired

The physical evidence does not show Michael Brown was shot while fleeing

Michael Brown is Dead

Officer Wilson is innocent 

Did I miss anything?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...




Absolutely correct, and they know that. They are dishonestly trying to claim that Wilson fired from his vehicle towards Brown when Brown was 148' from the vehicle, but forensic evidence PROVES that isn't possible , UNLESS someone policed Wilson's brass and then placed it on the ground 120' from where it was actually ejected from the fiream

And of course eyewitnesses also UNANIMOUSLY stated that Wilson gave chase away from the SUV.


----------



## MaryL (Dec 2, 2014)

Anyone read/hear any of the grand jury evidence supporting that Brown put his hands up and tried to  surrender? Valid substantiated  facts that would support this "hands up, don't shoot"  malarkey? Because, I have seen how black witness lie to coo berate  fictional racial crimes. Michael brown died for your sins, as far as I am concerned.


----------



## TemplarKormac (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> TemplarKormac said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



Well yeah, but I thought I'd be a thorn in his side.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

MaryL said:


> Anyone read/hear any of the grand jury evidence supporting that Brown put his hands up and tried to  surrender? Valid substantiated  facts that would support this "hands up, don't shoot"  malarkey? Because, I have seen how black witness lie to coo berate  fictional racial crimes. Michael brown died for your sins, as far as I am concerned.



No , in fact as I pointed out earlier, the ME who performed the autopsy stated flat out that the round which hit Brown in the arm proved conclusively that Brown did not have his hands up when shot. It is physically impossible that he was shot in the way he was with his palms facing Wilson.

I provided a link, as usual.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

PredFan said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


It's a good seat too.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> So, let's recap
> 
> The video does not show Michael Brown appearing to pay for the smokes
> 
> ...


You left out the part about millions of white people showing just how obtuse they can be.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > So, let's recap
> ...



No reason to point yourself out


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Pop23 said:
> ...


Grrrr...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




LOL you walked into that one my man, better me than someone you don't like..


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 2, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...


So he chased him down and killed him. Okay.


----------



## candycorn (Dec 2, 2014)

hadit said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...



Possibly.

That a guy who was in the middle of the street, had stolen cigars wound up dead is pretty shameful until you added in the assault of a police officer.  Once that happens, all bets are off and deadly force is justified.  

Does the police officer *HAVE TO* kill at that point...no.  From the testimony given and having to shoot the guy 6 times, it certainly point to aggressive law enforcement.  

That the decedent will not get a trial is a sad day for justice.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



You left out the part about him assaulting the Officer while trying to take the officers gun, charging the police after being shot, and being shot again, then charging the officer again before being fatally shot again...Michael Brown had numerous opportunities to save his own life...he made some very poor choices...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



You're right , I suppose. Wilson could have chose to let Brown charge him, possibly killing him. That would have made your day I imagine.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

candycorn said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > candycorn said:
> ...



Hey Esmeralda, do you acknowledge that Brown was not 148' from Wilson when Wilson shot him?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 2, 2014)

It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and call for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.



Thank you for proving definitively that you haven't got a fucking clue about the facts in this case.

A) He was absolutely required to pursue Brown
B) He testified QUITE clearly that he radioed for back up (that call didn't go through, but Wilson didn't know that)
C) He also testified that he only planned on keeping him in sight for the 30 seconds or so that he thought it would take backup to arrive. BROWN chose to turn and rush him. What the fuck was he supposed to at that point, turn and run and go hide in his truck?

You fucking idiot, seriously, how stupid can you be?


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.



A police officer doesn't let someone who has assaulted him go....someone that has proven himself to be aggressive, dangerous and has been wounded...that doesn't happen in the real world...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 2, 2014)

Cross said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.
> ...



This incident has proven one thing to me , a great deal of people are too stupid to allow to breed.

I mean seriously "He should have just let him go?"


----------



## RoshanNair (Dec 2, 2014)

Michael Brown was the dime-a-dozen Black thug who got capped for a brazen assault on a dutiful police officer.


----------



## Cross (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Not in my Neighborhood...

I would call it willful ignorance.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 2, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...


Let's say it was your 19 year old brother.  Should he just let him go?  Or should he chase after you brother then kill him in the street?


----------



## Boss (Dec 3, 2014)

I love how all the liberals in this thread are supposedly law enforcement experts who know exactly what options were or were not appropriate for officer Wilson. It's as if they have watched enough Hollywood movies to make rational determination on what Wilson could have or should have done. Or maybe not even Hollywood but something from television, like _Law and Order?_ 

What we are witnessing here is yet another installment of "feeding frenzy" liberal mentality. A couple of drops of minority blood in the water and the liberal sharks simply go into frenzy mode, even though they know there is no case here. It becomes a left/right, conservative/liberal issue. Facts and evidence don't matter, only politics matter. To be a "good liberal" it becomes imperative you defend Michael Brown and/or attack and criticize Officer Wilson. If you dare defend Wilson you are a racist right-wing, Bush-supporting, Rush-loving NEOCON... obviously! 

*Let's say it was your 19 year old brother. Should he just let him go? Or should he chase after you brother then kill him in the street?*

My brother was raised in a family where we were taught to respect law enforcement. He would have never ran, he certainly would have never assaulted an officer. He would have cooperated fully and would have been 100% compliant with the officer's requests.


----------



## Politico (Dec 3, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Simple math proves you wrong. And it is documented. You can even see the flowers still being put on the sidewalk directly across from the spot where Michael Brown was shot down in cold blood, 148 feet away from an officer who was in no way in danger.
> ...


That fuzzy math.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Stealing cigars isn't a death sentence.

Trying to grab a gun away from an officer will probably not go well though.  Failing to obey an officer after trying to steal his weapon from him will likely get you shot.

I guess you race baiters think cops should just allow a criminal who assaults an officer and tries to take his gun to get away without a chase.


----------



## theHawk (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Cross said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


No, you are lying.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

RoshanNair said:


> Michael Brown was the dime-a-dozen Black thug who got capped for a brazen assault on a dutiful police officer.




This pretty much tells us all we need to know ----- about YOU.


----------



## bigrebnc1775 (Dec 3, 2014)

theHawk said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


This is what happens when someone goes for a cops gun and is able to take it away
Johnson City police officer shot killed with service weapon suspect dies - Time Warner Cable News


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.

But there was a point under the surface that practically everyone has missed.

I am going to give it one more day to see who can figure it out.

Again, to recapitulate:

people went and measured the distance from the fire hydrant that was 17 feet away from an on about a 35 degree angle to the plain from the PASSENGER SIDE DOOR of the police car from where officer Wilson claims to have shot. They measured from that point to the point where Michael Brown fell dead on the ground because of gunshot wounds.  From that fire hydrant, with a walking machine that measures distance, they measured 131 feet. The distance from the fire hydrant to the PASSENGER SIDE DOOR of the police car is 17 feet, but at an angle. 131 + 17 = 148, minus probably 6-7 feet to account for the angle, makes very likely, 141 feet, somewhat short of half a football field. You can also google in the two addresses and a distance will also be shown that is decisively larger than 35 feet.

The Ferguson Police Department, in it's first major press conference over the shooting, said TWICE within six minutes that the distance between the police officer and the perpetrator (and I also wrote on this thread the Michael Brown was indeed a perpetrator, he was no angel) was 35 feet. And yet, officer Wilson claimed that he shot from the PASSENGER SIDE DOOR of that police care. This is the critical point to remember.

35 and 148 or 141 are, of course,  not the same number.

It is simple math, folks.

One member mentioned the exact type of gun used and many mentioned that it is practically impossible to get off one perfect shot to the head, let alone two, with this kind of semi-automatic pistol. Though it is theoretically possibly, I don't disagree with those members about their claims. I too would find it statistically very hard to get in a perfect shot  at 141 feet with a short range pistol.

*So, what is the point I have been trying to make the entire time that so many people have missed over and over and over again?*

Let's see who figures it out.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

TemplarKormac said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?
> ...




and you too missed the point.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Epilogue on this story is..........when you are moving forward and a cop says "Stop" and you don't.........you're gonna get your hat knocked off.

All the rest is drivel and whining.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Epilogue on this story is..........*when you are moving forward and a cop says "Stop" and you don't.........you're gonna get your hat knocked off.*
> 
> All the rest is drivel and whining.




That is, however, not what the law says.  Are you not for the rule of law?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> 
> But there was a point under the surface that practically everyone has missed.
> 
> ...




s0n......ummm........not sure if you know this of not but the gand jury has already made its decision on this case. The officer walked by the way, evidently with near a million dollars!!


35 feet...148 feet......15 miles...........

nobody cares


----------



## Theowl32 (Dec 3, 2014)

Lol at stats.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Epilogue on this story is..........*when you are moving forward and a cop says "Stop" and you don't.........you're gonna get your hat knocked off.*
> ...






fAiL s0n........Miz law allows the use of deadly force by any cop if a felony is being committed against him.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2014)

Darrin Wilson was not at the car. He gave chase then Brown turned around charged, causing Wilson to backpedal as he fired. The spent cartridges prove that. There is no other point.

You were far less sloppy with your math finally, but your premise is incorrect.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/gigantor11_1.gif.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Epilogue on this story is..........*when you are moving forward and a cop says "Stop" and you don't.........you're gonna get your hat knocked off.*
> ...




Geez s0n...........by the way, have you taken a gander at your post count lately? HOLY MOTHER OF GOD!!!

Whats up with that s0n?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Shooting a perp in the back is not allowed. If he turns around to stop and is unarmed, he is therefore not rushing a cop. What part of common sense do you not understand, SON?


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...




Are you a bean counter?


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





nah.....a lemonade maker by trade........suck at math too, but shit, almost 25K posts in a single year. WTF? A red flag that somebody is a social oddball. Just sayin'


Nobody takes the OCD professional sock puppets seriously on here........


----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> nah.....a lemonade maker by trade........suck at math too, but shit, almost 25K posts in a single year. WTF? A red flag that somebody is a social oddball. Just sayin'
> 
> 
> Nobody takes the OCD professional sock puppets seriously on here........


That's 59 posts a day. Now tell me he's not a lonely gay Jewish boy in Germany.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Meathead said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > nah.....a lemonade maker by trade........suck at math too, but shit, almost 25K posts in a single year. WTF? A red flag that somebody is a social oddball. Just sayin'
> ...



*sIcK*


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > incorrect go try again math guy
> ...




there is no need to watch the video 

when the numbers are that far off 

bullet casings and the dead body 

are much* MUCH* closer then 148 ft

to continue to claim that distance requires 

ignorance of the facts 

or an intentional lie to 

continue to stir the pot


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > 3 bullet casings found close to browns body
> ...




brown traveled back at least as far back to where 

officer Wilson fired three rounds 

witnesses say Wilson was never closer then 25 ft 

meaning brown forced the cop to retreat at least 35-40 ft


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

skookerasbil said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > skookerasbil said:
> ...


Have you seen a psychologist about your problem? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

Meathead said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > nah.....a lemonade maker by trade........suck at math too, but shit, almost 25K posts in a single year. WTF? A red flag that somebody is a social oddball. Just sayin'
> ...


Ahhh,  the ugly one rears his head again. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Nope.  It's simple math,  unless of course at least one lie was spoken by Wilson.  Think harder,  you may just get it. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




you math and reasoning are incorrect


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)




----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


We all got it. The GJ, the DA and everyone that doesn't have his head up Sharpton's ass, or Sharpton in his. But we're not here to discuss your sex life.


----------



## Geaux4it (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



How far away was Randy Weavers wife when they put one in her head holding a baby?

-Geaux


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 3, 2014)

Meathead said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




imagine how the the initiative to have all cops fitted with camcorders 

will kill the racist trade 

the trade relies heavily on made up "media evidence" 

--LOL


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 3, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Nope.  And you are still missing the main point. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> 
> But there was a point under the surface that practically everyone has missed.
> 
> ...


If you think something important is being missed, try telling Eric Holder.  I'm sure he has a public email.  Let us know how that goes!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...





Statistikhengst said:


> Nope.  And you are still missing the main point.




no, you are... if you were as smart as you pretend to be you'd figure that out...   



_"What is so remarkable is they might as well have come out with a flying saucer attached to all of their heads in solidarity of Michael Brown being transported to Venus on a flying saucer, because that happened as much as [hands up] happened," he said, adding that claims made by Brown's friend, Dorian Johnson, alleging that Brown had his hands up at the time of the shooting conflicted with other witness testimony. "They are using his accomplice in the robbery that was with him at the time, who also claimed that Michael Brown was shot in the back. And for some reason the media attaches to these narratives that will stir up further protests."_

_Joe Scarborough Slams Coverage Of Michael Brown Shooting_


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


JS has been a part of the problem so long nothing he says has any cred.

He is probably the only person that could make me thing Brown was right simply by saying Brown was wrong.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





Roadrunner said:


> JS has been a part of the problem so long nothing he says has any cred.
> 
> He is probably the only person that could make me thing Brown was right simply by saying Brown was wrong.




uh huh...well, there goes_ your  _'cred'..


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...





_We are doing such a grave disservice to police officers in this country by pushing a narrative that they are just going around looking to shoot and kill black people. Somebody needs to tell me why Michael Brown has been chosen as the face of black oppression. _

_I see actually a reverse of what happened in Trayvon, where right-wingers clinged [sic] to this nasty, thuggish guy, that chased a young black man through a neighborhood simply because he was black. Trayvon was guilty of walking while being black, and my right-wing, nut-job friends all embraced George Zimmerman, a thug ... _

_There are so many great people to embrace as heroes in the black community, that deciding you're going to embrace a guy that knocked over a convenience store, and then, according to grand jury testimony, acting in ways that would get my children shot on Staten Island or in Queens or in Brooklyn, that's your hero? That's the reason you want to burn down black businesses? ... That's why you want to block African-American commuters with five children going to work in the Bay Area and get them fired? Really? This is your mission in life?_


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.



Why would a police officer allow a suspect to leave the area when the suspect has not only assaulted a police officer, but shown himself to be capable of committing violent acts against another person?  Had he allowed the suspect to leave the area, and an innocent person was assaulted by the suspect, There would be howls for the officer's head and claims he was deficient in his duty.  No, once someone gets violent, they are not allowed to leave the area just because dealing with him/her might be problematic.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Cross said:
> ...



When are officers ever trained to "let someone go" after they have assaulted a police officer?


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



That, however, is not what happened in this case.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Um.

Who is saying that cops are going around looking to shoot black people?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

_"What is so remarkable is they might as well have come out with a flying saucer attached to all of their heads in solidarity of Michael Brown being transported to Venus on a flying saucer, because that happened as much as [hands up] happened," he said, adding that claims made by Brown's friend, Dorian Johnson, alleging that Brown had his hands up at the time of the shooting conflicted with other witness testimony. "They are using his accomplice in the robbery that was with him at the time, who also claimed that Michael Brown was shot in the back. And *for some reason the media attaches to these narratives that will stir up further protests."*_

_Joe Scarborough Slams Coverage Of Michael Brown Shooting_



*Charles Barkley Calls Ferguson Looters 'Scumbags,' Talks Grand Jury Decision*

_"I'm not saying who's right or wrong, I'm just hearing the true story that came out of the grand jury investigation," he said. "*We have to be really careful with the cops, man, because if it wasn't for the cops we'd be living in the Wild Wild West in our neighborhoods. I think we can't pick out certain incidents that don't go our way and act like the cops are all bad. I hate when we do that. Think about it: Do you know how bad some of these neighborhoods would be if it wasn't for the cops?" *



The 51-year-old Alabama native also criticized the media for the way it presented the story. 

*"I can’t believe anything I hear on television anymore ... that’s why I don’t like talking about race issues with the media because they love this stuff," *he said. *"Controversy sells, unfortunately. It's just an awful situation. A young kid got killed. We shouldn't just jump to conclusions on cops ... [The media] shouldn't do that. *They don't jump to conclusions when black people kill each other." 

Barkley also called looters "scumbags" and said the action was pointless. 
_
*"It's no excuse for people to go out there burning down people's businesses, burning down police cars. That serves no purpose. That serves no purpose whatsoever." *
_
Last year, Barkley made headlines after he said he agreed with the verdict in the George Zimmerman trial during an interview on CNBC. Zimmerman was acquitted for the fatal shooting of 17-year-old Trayvon Martin. Barkley said Zimmerman was wrong to racially profile Martin, but he criticized the media for its handling of the issue. 

"I don't like when race gets out in the media because ... I don't think the media has clean hands," he said. _

_Charles Barkley Calls Ferguson Looters Scumbags Talks Grand Jury Decision


_


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Um.
> 
> Who is saying that cops are going around looking to shoot black people?




who?  you must be kidding...  pants up, don't loot!


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Um.
> ...


That doesn't translate into saying cops are willfully looking to go out and shoot and kill black people.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.


It is obvious you have no clue what happened. I am thankful the Grand Jury saw ALL the evidence, heard ALL the testimony and people that just make crap up were not weighed heavily.


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > It's obvious the officer chased him and killed him. He could have just let him go and called for backup if he believed it was a life threatening situation.  The officer is in the wrong; he handled the situation very badly, and that is why there is so much controversy and why he has ruined his career.
> ...


And you have a degree in law enforcement and have been a police officer for how long?


----------



## Esmeralda (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> _"What is so remarkable is they might as well have come out with a flying saucer attached to all of their heads in solidarity of Michael Brown being transported to Venus on a flying saucer, because that happened as much as [hands up] happened," he said, adding that claims made by Brown's friend, Dorian Johnson, alleging that Brown had his hands up at the time of the shooting conflicted with other witness testimony. "They are using his accomplice in the robbery that was with him at the time, who also claimed that Michael Brown was shot in the back. And *for some reason the media attaches to these narratives that will stir up further protests."*_
> 
> _Joe Scarborough Slams Coverage Of Michael Brown Shooting_
> 
> ...


Charles Barkley?  We're supposed to take him seriously?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


They are not trained to allow people to live. That was my point.


----------



## CarterMM1972 (Dec 3, 2014)

If Brown was shot at 49 yards, then Wilson is a world class shot with a handgun. Like seriously. Most people beyond 7 yards aren't going to hit crap, especially in a dynamic, stressful situation.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> _"What is so remarkable is they might as well have come out with a flying saucer attached to all of their heads in solidarity of Michael Brown being transported to Venus on a flying saucer, because that happened as much as [hands up] happened," he said, adding that claims made by Brown's friend, Dorian Johnson, alleging that Brown had his hands up at the time of the shooting conflicted with other witness testimony. "They are using his accomplice in the robbery that was with him at the time, who also claimed that Michael Brown was shot in the back. And *for some reason the media attaches to these narratives that will stir up further protests."*_
> 
> _Joe Scarborough Slams Coverage Of Michael Brown Shooting_
> 
> ...





Esmeralda said:


> Charles Barkley?  We're supposed to take him seriously?




who is we?  as opposed to taking your opinion seriously..? 

God forbid you post something substantial in relation to what he said.. like which part you disagree with?

i agree with what he said there...

i certainly don't take seriously anyone who claims this incident was all about skin color or all about cigarellos.

anyone who still thinks that is just being lazy...


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

CarterMM1972 said:


> If Brown was shot at 49 yards, then Wilson is a world class shot with a handgun. Like seriously. Most people beyond 7 yards aren't going to hit crap, especially in a dynamic, stressful situation.


not to mention the head thump he claims he suffered.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> CarterMM1972 said:
> 
> 
> > If Brown was shot at 49 yards, then Wilson is a world class shot with a handgun. Like seriously. Most people beyond 7 yards aren't going to hit crap, especially in a dynamic, stressful situation.
> ...




still haven't bothered to watch the officer's interview, huh..?


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

bleeding heart pavlov dogs just eat this stuff right up...


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > CarterMM1972 said:
> ...


No, and I'll tell you why. His chief of police said he didn't know about the robbery at the convenience store but he testified that he did.

Why would I trust him to tell the truth?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> bleeding heart pavlov dogs just eat this stuff right up...


And Joe Scarbourough lies and claims someone is saying cops are willfully out to shoot and kill black people.


----------



## dannyboys (Dec 3, 2014)

zeke said:


> I've been told that, and much worse by many people over the years. Generally by those who fail to comprehend the concepts of RIGHT and WRONG as the basis for all human existance.






I want you to say that if this had been YOUR 19yo white kid that stole some cigs and punched a cop, that you would be perfectly fine with him lying dead in the street. Shot 10 times by a black cop. Two to the head to make sure he was dead.

Come out and say how this would be perfectly understandable to you and that you would approve of the black cop killing YOUR kid for those reasons.

I mean you would have obviously failed as parent and your kid was a thug and deserved to die. Right or wrong?[/QUOTE]
If my White 19 year old had committed strong arm robbery and felony assault on a little store keeper a third my son's size and then he went for a walk in the middle of the fucking road and refused to move to the sidewalk and then he punched a Black cop and tried to take the cops gun and then turned and taunted the Black cop as he was going after the cop I would have shot my fucking thug kid myself.
And I DO mean that!


----------



## Valerie (Dec 3, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > CarterMM1972 said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> No, and I'll tell you why. His chief of police said he didn't know about the robbery at the convenience store but he testified that he did.
> 
> Why would I trust him to tell the truth?




very disappointing, rav...  i could explain it to you but i won't bother.


----------



## Meathead (Dec 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > I've been told that, and much worse by many people over the years. Generally by those who fail to comprehend the concepts of RIGHT and WRONG as the basis for all human existance.
> ...


If my White 19 year old had committed strong arm robbery and felony assault on a little store keeper a third my son's size and then he went for a walk in the middle of the fucking road and refused to move to the sidewalk and then he punched a Black cop and tried to take the cops gun and then turned and taunted the Black cop as he was going after the cop I would have shot my fucking thug kid myself.
And I DO mean that![/QUOTE] 

Responsible parents would have intervened in any way they could before allowing that to happen. I've seen Brown's parents, and I am not surprised they didn't


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

dannyboys said:


> If my White 19 year old had committed strong arm robbery and felony assault on a little store keeper a third my son's size and then he went for a walk in the middle of the fucking road and refused to move to the sidewalk and then he punched a Black cop and tried to take the cops gun and then turned and taunted the Black cop as he was going after the cop I would have shot my fucking thug kid myself.
> And I DO mean that!


wow.... I've heard of parents that believe in harsh punishments... but shooting their kids 8 times including two to the chest and two to the brain... wow  I can just imagine what you would do to your kids if they did something really bad.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *



(@ :05) If you look at the autopsy photos, you can see that he was shot at least 6 times, and they don't say exactly 6 times, they say at least, 6 times. This is important, because if you look at it, the sequence of the shots are very well aligned. That's hard to do if someone is charging at you.

Excellent point. The bullet wounds being aligned like that means he was practically stationary when he was shot, maybe staggering a little forward if anything.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 3, 2014)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Why would you need a degree in law enforcement or had to be in law enforcement to take the Grand Jury's word over yours?  The Grand Jury saw all the evidence, they heard all the testimony and you know nothing, I'm going by what people with information have, not someone who has no real connection with the case.

You don't need a degree, you need common sense, that is what I am going by.

Thanks for being your snarky self.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



How can you maintain that when they are trained to only use their weapons in specific circumstances?  Every cop that shoots someone goes on administrative leave until an investigation clears them, thus giving them great incentive to NOT shoot, much less kill, anyone. If you observe them for any period of time, you will realize that they are doing everything possible to end every potential confrontation peacefully.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *
> ...




LOL , you dumb shit EVERY and I do mean EVERY eyewitness stated that Brown was not stationary., and no that is not what the shots suggest anyway.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *
> ...



That's not what forensics found.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


That was not the case in this incident, now was it? 

When a citizen is not "obedient" he's a dead man if the cop(s) can't easily handle him, that about cover it?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Mike wasn't shot for not being obedient , come on. You yourself have admitted you can see why he was shot.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *
> ...



Horseshit. When someone is coming towards you, they are coming in a direct line, and they are getting closer with each step, so the bullets will hit consecutively and be VERY well aligned along the same line.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Well, what were the circumstances?  A robbery suspect assaults a police officer, tries to steal (and presumably use) his weapon, then turns and charges the officer a second time.  I can see how that set of circumstances could be ruled an acceptable time to use a firearm.  Apparently the grand jury agreed.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I didn't say "for not being" I said when.. the citizen is not "obedient."  The officer told him to freeze he didn't.  If he was "obedient" Mike Brown would be alive right? I should think that is obvious.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



If by "obedient" you mean "don't attack cops when they tell you to stop" then yeah, I'd say you're at risk for a good shooting.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


He was told to get off the street.  He did not obey. That led to the escalation of the cop calling it in, backing up his patrol car to block the kid from "getting away."  The kid again disobeyed by pushing the cops door shut.  Then tried to stop the cop from pulling his gun to force him to obey.  Then ran.. in disobedience.  Then charged and refused to obey the order to stop charging.  Thus obedience is the issue at hand.  Every order given this boy resulted in "escalation." Why?  I dunno some folks don't like to be told what they can and can't do.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

I'd say this guy has a good chance of getting shot:

"Wilson drove off and then drove back to speak to them, at which point Brown suddenly punched him and they got into a struggle as he tried to get out of his police SUV, the testimony said.

"The officer said he reached for his gun and said: ‘Stop I’m going to shoot’. In response, Brown told him: ‘You’re too much of a f****** p**** to shoot me’."

"
Recalling the moment he killed Brown, Wilson said: 'I was yelling at him to stop and get on the ground. He kept running and then he stopped in this area somewhere.

'When he stopped he turned, looked at me, made a grunting noise and had the most intense aggressive face I’ve ever seen on a person. 

'When he looked at me he then did like the hop...you know when people do to start running. And he started running at me. During his first stride he took his right hand and put it under his shirt and into his waistband."


Read more: Grand jury evidence reveals Michael Brown taunted Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson Daily Mail Online


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Ayup.  His disobedience started out as minor disobedience and quickly escalated.  Anger can do that to a guy.  Some would call it rage.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

"And I ordered him to stop and get on the ground again. He didn’t.
'I fired, a, multiple shots. After I fired the multiple shots I paused for a second, yelled at him to get on the ground again, he was still in the same state. 

'Still charging hands, still in his waistband, still hadn’t slowed down. I fired another set of shots. Same thing, still running at me, hadn’t slowed down, hands still in his waistband.

'He gets about eight to ten feet away, he’s still coming at me in the same way. One of those, however many of them, hit him in the head, and he went down right there.

'When he went down his hand was still under his, his right hand was still under his body, looked like it was still in his waistband. I never touched him.'


Read more: Grand jury evidence reveals Michael Brown taunted Ferguson police officer Darren Wilson Daily Mail Online 

Sounds like the world is a better place without the puke.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I'd say this guy has a good chance of getting shot:
> 
> "Wilson drove off and then drove back to speak to them, at which point Brown suddenly punched him and they got into a struggle as he tried to get out of his police SUV, the testimony said.
> 
> ...


Well, imagine that!
Another punk shot trying to pull up his pants in order to run.


----------



## Roadrunner (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Black rage.

Doesn't fly as a defense, though it has been tried.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I'd say this guy has a good chance of getting shot:
> 
> "Wilson drove off and then drove back to speak to them, at which point Brown suddenly punched him and they got into a struggle as he tried to get out of his police SUV, the testimony said.
> 
> ...


Ayup that's rage at being told what to do.  Stupid huh?  The waistband thing was clearly to hold his pants up.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> I'd say this guy has a good chance of getting shot:
> 
> "Wilson drove off and then drove back to speak to them, at which point Brown suddenly punched him and they got into a struggle as he tried to get out of his police SUV, the testimony said.
> 
> ...




'When he stopped he turned, looked at me, made a grunting noise and had the most intense aggressive face I’ve ever seen on a person."

The guy should never have been a cop to begin with.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> "And I ordered him to stop and get on the ground again. He didn’t.
> 'I fired, a, multiple shots. After I fired the multiple shots I paused for a second, yelled at him to get on the ground again, he was still in the same state.
> 
> 'Still charging hands, still in his waistband, still hadn’t slowed down. I fired another set of shots. Same thing, still running at me, hadn’t slowed down, hands still in his waistband.
> ...


I disagree.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > I'd say this guy has a good chance of getting shot:
> ...


Crossing guard maybe?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Wilson is slowly moving the gun as he fires. The ONLY  way to get a perfect pattern like that is if the person wasn't moving much. Two and three shots close together just would not happen otherwise as the angle would change considerably even if moving in the same direction.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Luddly Neddite said:
> ...



Forensics did not conclude he was charging as this proves he wasn't.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Random events typically result in recognizable patterns.  Sometimes people make smiley faces on accident.  Sometimes straight lines.  Sometimes boobs.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > "And I ordered him to stop and get on the ground again. He didn’t.
> ...



Yes, we need more burglars and violent assholes who attack cops in the world.

Can never have too many.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



No it doesn't.

And the witnesses confirmed the account.

Grand jury found there was no wrong doing on the part of the cop.


----------



## CarterMM1972 (Dec 3, 2014)

This is good example of the type of kids this generation of parents are raising...kids with no respect for anyone, including law enforcement. This time it got one of them killed.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Do you believe that the last two shots to the head were from 50 yards away?  A head is a very small target from that distance.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

TooTall said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Nobody said they were.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I'd rather deal with a Mike Brown type than an Harry Reid type. At least when Mike Brown goes to screw you over you have legal recourse.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

CarterMM1972 said:


> This is good example of the type of kids this generation of parents are raising...kids with no respect for anyone, including law enforcement. This time it got one of them killed.


Yeah he just needed to be taught to redirect his anger to politics.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Only if you survive.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Well the shop clerk lived.. right?


----------



## TooTall (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Title of the OP.

*Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death*


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

TooTall said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...



Oh I see, morons are claiming that. 

Got it.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



There are many times more witnesses who say he was only walking or staggering or make no mention of charging. Which group should have greater importance to justify a trial?

Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP

- -"*I didn't get the impression of a charge because it wasn't fast enough to be a charge*." -Witness traveling through the complex in van with his family

"I mean, he turned around, and I'm assuming that he was just stunned, that's how it appeared to me. That he looked down at his hands and he saw blood. He turned around and *he just started walking back* towards the officer." -Witness on exterior stairs of apartment complex

"And the police just kept firing and saying something to the boy, and kept firing. The boy kept saying, *I got, my hands is up, I don't have anything, what do you want. And next thing I know, I don't know where it hit, but when the boy fell*, there was blood shot everywhere." -Witness stopped in her vehicle on Canfield

"*He was casually walking* as if he had got shot and he started feeling the pain or something like that, where like he couldn't you know, pick up his pace because of the shot." -Witness on patio of her apartment

"Um, I guess it was like he stopped and he turned around like this, and then he started moving towards the officer and kind of looked like he picked up *a little bit of speed*, and then he started going down."  -Witness sitting in van with her family

"Q: So when the officer, when Michael Brown turned around and was staggering as you said, moving toward the officer, *did it appear to you that he was charging the officer? 
A: No, it appears to me that he was just catching his balance*. That's when I thought, where I assumed again that he had been hit with the second shot, which I don't know." -Witness doing maintenance work at the complex

"*Mike Brown started walking back at him* okay, okay, okay, hands up and he just started shooting at him." -Witness doing maintenance work at the complex

"And that's when I proceeded to look out my rear view mirror, *he was running, shots was fired, I saw Mike Brown turn around facing the officer at this time*. Hands was up probably about like this, they weren't all the way up, but they was probably just like this. And that's when I looked at the review mirror, heard about two or three more gunshots, Michael Brown fell to the ground." -Witness stopped in her Monte Carlo along Canfield

"And then whenever the officer is walking up on him shooting, *he was turned around with his hands up* and he just went all the way down as the shots hit him." -Witness sitting in a car parked in the complex

"A: Okay. I saw him turn to his right, turned around, but as *he was turning*, I'm sorry, he was like this. What I was saying was that I didn't see like a big all the way up there kind of thing,* I just saw a turned around kind of right here*. (indicating)
Q: Kind of shoulder high, hands up?
A: Yes.
Q: But his palms were like facing the officer?
A: Yes." -Witness looking out window of her apartment

". . . I was still in shock and now I'm just watching the officer, you know, pace towards Big Mike. I see him fire the second shot, *I see Big Mike turn around and face the officer*." -Dorian Johnson, crouching along stopped vehicles on Canfield

"Q: When he turned around and raised his hands up shoulder length, *did he charge at the officer*?
A: *No, no*.
Q: *Did he move in a threatening way* towards the officer?
A: *Not that I could see, no*.
Q: *As if he was coming to do him harm?*
A: *No*, the officer wasn't that close, he was not close at all to him." -Witness sitting in Monte Carlo stopped along Canfield

"I guess *he was walking* in a demeanor as I give up." -Witness standing on porch outside of 2nd-floor apartment

"Whenever *he stopped and turned around* at, that's where he fell dead at." -Witness standing in the grass about 20 feet away

"Yeah, *I remember him like taking two small steps like he was stumbling* and like I said, the officer lets out some more shots and that's when he hit the ground." -Witness in 2nd-floor apartment, from window and balcony

"*He just turned around* like, you know, he put his arms about shoulder length and *just stopped, like looking at him*. And then, um, that's when I heard the rest of the shots." -Witness walking along sidewalk on Canfield

"Q: So when you saw Mike Brown with his arms up coming towards the officer, *he did not appear to be rushing the officer to you?*
A: *Not at all, not at all.*
Q: Did he appear to be *charging the officer?*
A: *Not at all, not at all*." -Witness on apartment porch

"A: When he left from here and *he was walking toward him*, I believe he was giving up.
Q: Why?
A: Because his hands was up, *he was walking toward him*. Where was he going to go. The officer was standing there with a gun dead aimed on him." -Witness standing on porch of her apartment


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Yeah whatever.
Grand jury said you're full of shit.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Wrong dummy. Ballistics prove that the distance between Brown and Wilson as closing as rounds hit him. You really don't understand science do you?

Not only that stupid, but they can tell that it was BROWN who advancing as Wilson was stepping back while firing.


Hey rdean I thought liberals loved science?


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Liberals like to use the term "scientific", but they can't wrap their heads around the reality of science. Because they don't work in reality.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...



Exactly!


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



He may have been advancing. I believe he was staggering from getting hit, but that is not charging. Provide a link to any proof he was charging.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Yeah whatever.
> Grand jury said you're full of shit.



And all those witnesses _who were there_ when it happened. LOL

The GJ was really all about clearing the cop not the possibility of convicting him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

18 witnesses who as much said Brown was surrendering and a shooting in broad daylight. Only the police can get away with that.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah whatever.
> ...



Sure. You know this..how?


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually, it does not prove that at all.  If it did, the grand jury would certainly have taken note of it.  In fact, if someone is running straight at you, bullets that hit him would be lined up.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> 18 witnesses who as much said Brown was surrendering and a shooting in broad daylight. Only the police can get away with that.



Many that said that were shown to be incorrect, while others admitted they didn't actually see the incident, but heard about it.  Other eyewitnesses said he was NOT surrendering.  Obviously, the grand jury found them to be the more credible.


----------



## hadit (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah whatever.
> ...



When did you hear that from him?  Or are you a mind reader?


----------



## Cross (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> 
> But there was a point under the surface that practically everyone has missed.
> 
> ...




Here you go Witness #10..

He [Mike Brown] stopped.  He did turn, he did some sort of body gesture, I’m not sure what it was, but I know it was a body gesture. And I could say for sure he never put his hands up after he did his body gesture, _he ran towards the officer full charge._The officer fired several shots at him and to give an estimate, I would say roughly around five to six shots was fired at Mike Brown. Mike Brown was still coming towards the officer and at this point I’m thinking, wow, is this officer missing Mike Brown at this close of a range. Mike Brown continuously came forward in the charging motion and at some point, at one point he started to slow down and he came to a stop.  And when he stopped, that’s when the officer ceased fire and when he ceased fired, Mike Brown _started to charge once more at him_. When he charged once more, the officer returned fire with, I would say, give an estimate of three to four shots. And that’s when Mike Brown finally collapsed…. (166:21-167:18).

Witness 10 proves Darren Wilson had a reasonable belief he needed to shoot Michael Brown - The Washington Post


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


140 feet - 46 yards, pretty damned good shooting with a hand gun.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Cross said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> ...



And that is exactly what Wilson said happened as well.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


Statist is an idiot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

LOL @ all you cry baby bitches.



Here's a fact, if that was YOU who shot the rampaging Brown before he could reach you, you wouldn't be screaming about no indictment.

Oh, and also NO ONE believes that you whiny little bitches would have been okay with a not guilty verdict if he had been charged ether. You transparent fags wanted a conviction facts be damned.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Lynch mob.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

One would have a better chance with a lynch mob than a cop doing his duty if that cop thinks you look shifty.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Moral of the story: Avoid cops, and when you see them, mind your ps & qs.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

Something I taught all my children from the cradle.

Cops are your friends, but stay the hell out of their way when they're working or you might find yourself in a world of hurt.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> 
> But there was a point under the surface that practically everyone has missed.
> 
> ...


Wilson did not fire from his vehicle he gave chase and when Brown turned and charged him he backed up as well, as evidenced by where the shell casings were. I don't know where you got it in your head Wilson was standing at his vehicle but he was not.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > 18 witnesses who as much said Brown was surrendering and a shooting in broad daylight. Only the police can get away with that.
> ...



The 18 I listed all have where they were at the time after their testimony and all are listed as being within eye contact.

If any of THESE witnesses were proven wrong in cross-examination, you need to prove THAT with a link and not just your say so.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> skookerasbil said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


No one got shot in the back and his shell casings prove his claims. Further the autopsy established that Brown in fact did NOT have his hands up.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 3, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Retard alert we have   tape recorded police radio that proves not only did Wilson know of the robbery but ask if he was needed to help with it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



First, provide your list of witnesses

18 people watching and this cop murdered a black kid? Yeah right.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

hadit said:


> Other eyewitnesses said he was NOT surrendering.  Obviously, the grand jury found them to be the more credible.



How can 3 witnesses be found more credible than 18? Impossible that it would not be enough to secure a trial, unless the agenda is protect the cop out of sympathy.

Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Well he sure as hell didn't save him.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP

I did about 50 posts ago.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 3, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > I am glad that this thread is getting a lot of activity.
> ...



He didn't fire from his vehicle, even when the punk grabbed him and tried to drag him out.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Other eyewitnesses said he was NOT surrendering.  Obviously, the grand jury found them to be the more credible.
> ...



For the umpteenth time retard, the PHYSICAL evidence says he did NOT have his hands up when he was shot.

Let's say just for fun that he did at some point have his hands up, big fucking deal. You don't get to pretend to surrender and then charge the cop .

And there is NO physical evidence, let me repeat, NO physical evidence, that he EVER had his hands up.

There are a few eyewitnesses that have testified that he did, BUT eyewitness testimony is next to worthless when it doesn't jive with you know ACTUAL evidence.

Take his person for example. (From your link)

"And that's when I proceeded to look out my rear view mirror, he was running, shots was fired, I saw Mike Brown turn around facing the officer at this time. Hands was up probably about like this, they weren't all the way up, but they was probably just like this. And that's when I looked at the review mirror, heard about two or three more gunshots, Michael Brown fell to the ground."

_ Witness stopped in her Monte Carlo along Canfield

- See more at: Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP

How much do you REALLY think this woman saw or heard from her vehicle which was pointed AWAY from the scene? 

Use your fucking head for something besides a hat rack.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That kid was beyond saving Mike. Sorry, but that is the truth. At 18 years old his life was over long before he met D Wilson.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You talk like the kid was a mass murderer.  That's total bullshit and you know it.  Not worth saving my ass.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> For the umpteenth time retard, the PHYSICAL evidence says he did NOT have his hands up when he was shot.



The only physical evidence that could prove that is a photo or a video. Just because a bullet wound is on the other side of his arm does not mean it did not hit his arm when he dropped them from being hit with the first bullet.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Because she did not have time to turn around and get a good look at what was going on. LOL


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > For the umpteenth time retard, the PHYSICAL evidence says he did NOT have his hands up when he was shot.
> ...



Only proves that you know NOTHING about forensic science moron.
Educate yourself.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



She didn't testify that she turned around and looked moron, she SPECIFICALLY said " I looked in my rear view mirror"

I mean Jesus Christ you people are stupid.

You wouldn't even make it through an entry level police course , details matter in investigations. You ignore them all.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I did NOT say he wasn't worth saving Mike, I said he was beyond it. Some people just are.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



We had this discussion before and the "science" was suspect.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



I think the Grand Jury, with the questions asked had to determine who was and was not credible. The witnesses you have never met or seen are not as credible as the witnesses that backed up Wilson's story. 

The Grand Jury did not indict, no one has to prove anything.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




No it isn't moron.

Crime labs around the world use it to solve crimes. Colleges teach it.

You're simply an idiot.

"science doesn't say what I want it to? Science is wrong"

dumb shit.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Ummmm............nobody cares about 148 feet or 148 miles!!! Grand jury decision is in........some of the meatheads on here must have missed the memo.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 3, 2014)

*St. Louis Cops Helping Darren Wilson*

The Blaze ^

Excerpt..... Police officers in the St. Louis-area have been quietly providing former Ferguson officer Darren Wilson with voluntary security while off-duty since the August shooting that claimed the life of Michael Brown and ignited passionate protests around the country. Jim Pasco, executive director of the national Fraternal Order of Police, told USA Today Monday that some FOP members have been providing Wilson with round-the-clock security free-of-charge. “I don’t know how he can live a normal life,” Pasco said, adding ......


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 3, 2014)

Vigilante said:


> *St. Louis Cops Helping Darren Wilson*
> 
> The Blaze ^
> 
> Excerpt..... Police officers in the St. Louis-area have been quietly providing former Ferguson officer Darren Wilson with voluntary security while off-duty since the August shooting that claimed the life of Michael Brown and ignited passionate protests around the country. Jim Pasco, executive director of the national Fraternal Order of Police, told USA Today Monday that some FOP members have been providing Wilson with round-the-clock security free-of-charge. “I don’t know how he can live a normal life,” Pasco said, adding ......





LMAO...guy is probably sitting on some tropical island as we speak. And good for him......guy is a fucking hero!! He could well be dead right now and that savage POS would still be walking around terrorizing the community. Love to have a beer with this guy............that is some sIcK shooting with a handgun!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Beyond Wilson's ability to save...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




You can't save someone who won't work to save themselves Mike.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Sure you can.  Just takes a bigger hammer.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Wilson used the biggest hammer he had


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yeah.. well a girlie man's gun isn't very good at driving nails.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



9 out of 10 LEOs would have done the exact same thing MIke, you even said yourself - more than once - that you have no problem with him shooting Brown, then you turn around and contradict yourself by calling him a wimp for doing so.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


That's because Wilson is a wimp.  He had no choice. 9out of 10?  I doubt that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Probably right, probably 10/10


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Which one is you? Far left?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Shit son, that one in the middle? I tower over him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


My new son in law is 6'5" 325.  He makes Hoss Cartwright look like a little fella. But it's not just about Height.  This wilson guy looks like the sort that would get beat up by a small girl if he didn't have his gun drawn.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




lol, im actually 6' even 210 lbs.

I'm lean and mean , and not very tall.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You realize that your opinion makes no difference in what happened right?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 3, 2014)

Pop23 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Spoken like a libtard.


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 3, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Pop23 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Nope


----------



## RoshanNair (Dec 3, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> RoshanNair said:
> 
> 
> > Michael Brown was the dime-a-dozen Black thug who got capped for a brazen assault on a dutiful police officer.
> ...



Your unrequited defense of Black America is in poor taste. Blacks hate you Juden. Wake up.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 4, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Link?


----------



## ninja007 (Dec 4, 2014)

MB must have had LONG arms to reach his gun from that distance.


----------



## Politico (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> My new son in law is 6'5" 325.  He makes Hoss Cartwright look like a little fella. But it's not just about Height.  This wilson guy looks like the sort that would get beat up by a small girl if he didn't have his gun drawn.


I am sorry to hear he is so fat. You should recommend a diet.


----------



## CarterMM1972 (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Anything that does not fit your idea of what happened is "suspect"


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Their testimony was weighed against the testimony of others who said differently and against the physical evidence, which belied what they said.  Obviously, they were not considered more credible than those.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Other eyewitnesses said he was NOT surrendering.  Obviously, the grand jury found them to be the more credible.
> ...



How can eyewitness testimony be found more credible than physical evidence?


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Weighing different kinds of evidence is not a comparison-type process like in a trial but they are sort of adding up what is against the officer to see if it adds up to an indictment, unless the physical evidence alone is strong enough to clear him which it wasn't. Similar kinds of evidence are compared not different kinds.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 4, 2014)

CarterMM1972 said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Go ahead and support what it was then. STAB did not even say what it was. LOL


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 4, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



Yet no one has said a word of how *18* witnesses who clearly saw and testified Brown was not charging can be ignored.

Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



You are stupid to assume I meant all forensic science. Of course, I meant the particular interpretation that supposedly proved he did not have his hands up when he was shot.


----------



## longly (Dec 4, 2014)

Politico said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > *Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death *
> ...



If true, the cop is world class marksman with a hand gun.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



The lack of an indictment means that there is not enough evidence to charge the officer with a crime, and a trial would be a waste of time, period.  The physical evidence supports the contention that the officer did not act illegally, so yes it DOES clear him.  Why then do you continue arguing like you are absolutely certain the officer is guilty of murder?


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



They SAY they clearly saw the incident.  Others have stated that there was witness intimidation and threats to those whose accounts agreed with the officer's.  All of these things had to be taken into account by the grand jury.  Tell us, which seat did you have when they were given the case?


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Are you putting your personal interpretation above that of the trained professionals who evaluated the evidence?


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


 
There were those who claimed to be witnesses when pressed about it said they weren't there.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...




Shut the fuck up with you're "you're too stupid bullshit" sonny. On THIS particular subject, I doubt many on this board are more qualified than a 20 + year veteran MP who has worked thousands of cases.

In EVERY case I ever worked eyewitness testimony was supplemental to evidence PERIOD.

As for the physical evidence, each piece much be compared to the rest to get a complete picture. When the ME says "he didn't have his hands up when shot" you can take that to the bank.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



That's my point.  Anyone can claim they were an eyewitness to something, but when their testimony conflicts with the physical evidence, you have to question their claims.  Some claimed Brown was shot from behind.  He wasn't.  Some claimed he was kneeling when he was shot.  He wasn't.  Some are claiming he had his hands up in surrender.  He didn't.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 

I agree with you.  I guess those suppose eyewitnesses figured out they better tell the truth when they found out lying about it would get them in trouble.  They stick together through thick and until the shit gets thick and that is when the glue gets thin.

Forensic experts all said the ame thing.  Supposed witnesses said all sorts of things that contradicted other supposed witnesses.  I'll take the experts any day.


----------



## CarterMM1972 (Dec 4, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Once he punched the officer and tried to take his gone, this is a deadly force situation. Period. Or do you deny that as well?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yeah if the ME said that.  But that's not what he said.  You are taking the ME out of context.  If you shoot me in the head while my "hands are up"  how is the ME gonna prove from the head wounds that my hands were down?  Just because the shots to his arm were not "while" his hands were up does not mean they were never up nor does it mean they were not up before he was shot, nor does it mean they were not up for the last four final shots to the chest and head.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> Conservative65 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You say he wasn't kneeling when he was shot... how do you know that?  The last four shots including two to the chest and two to the head.  What you think he wasn't going down to his knees before that last shot?  lol yeah he died standing straight up with two bullets in his head... Please ignore the scrapes on his knees on the concrete.


----------



## Conservative65 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 
How do you know he was? 

Please ignore the wound to Officer Wilson by claiming Brown never attacked him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

Conservative65 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


WTF are you on?  I've got a picture of Brown dead ON THE EFFING STREET, YA DUMB SHIT.  How the EFF do you think he got there?

Who said Brown never attacked Wilson?  WHAT THE EFF IS WRONG WITH YOU?

nvm you POS troll... you earned the ignore list.


----------



## Oldstyle (Dec 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statis, you do realize that the effective range of Officer Wilson's sidearm (Sig Sauer P239 in .40 cal) is far less than the 50 yards you believe Mike Brown to have been shot at, right? It would have been quite a feat to have hit him more than once or twice at that distance; especially if either one of them was moving. Therefore I see zero believability in your supposition.
> ...


Your ignorance about shooting is showing, Stats!  The chances of a marksman accurately hitting a target a 100 meters away after being involved in a strenuous physical confrontation is almost nil.  If you'd taken the time to read the article you posted you'd know that Officer Martin didn't have ANY of the advantages referred to in that article to make someone more accurate.

One only has to look at Olympic Nordic shooting events to understand how difficult it is to be breathing hard from strenuous exercise and then calm your breathing enough to make a good shot.  Highly trained elite Olympians struggle to perform like that despite countless hours of practice but you think Officer Martin would be able to pull it off in a life or death situation?  It's an amusing notion but not based in reality.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

Oldstyle said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Anathema said:
> ...


He knows.  He's just trolling.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


 zzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


Curious, were his hands above his head as he laid in the street?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 4, 2014)

Ravi said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Already provided. Find it yourself because all you are admitting with this is you are to stupid to keep up with the facts.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...


 Well that description validates he wasn't on his knees.  Guess why?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Nope looks like he's holding his pants up.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Cause you think the scrapes occurred after he was shot 8times?


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Conservative65 said:
> ...



If he was kneeling when he was shot and the forensic evidence showed that, there is no way the GJ would not have indicted.  And no, he wasn't standing straight up, he was leaning forward, running toward the bullet.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 Nope, it means he fell on them. And since the witness accounts don't say he got back up, then that would mean he fell as he was being shot and not because he obliged the officer and got on his knees. And because his hands were holding up his pants, then his hands were not up either. So you are 0 for 2.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 falling on his knees, scrapping them and because his hands were down validates they were not up as he was facing the officer.  So much stupid from these scapegoat nutjobs.  they just keep getting hit wth stupid, ask RKMBrown. He's friggn king of getting swatted with the stupid.


----------



## SAYIT (Dec 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?



Brown was hit with multiple shoots and still fell forward.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Leaning forward... you mean like someone would be if they were kneeling down falling to the ground?  Face it, the last two shots to his head was an Execution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


I see, so you are saying if he put his hands up, he would have been unable to drop his hands as he fell to the ground.  Were you born a moron, or did it take years of training?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Actually Mike, they CAN tell from a head shot wound whether a guy's hands were up when he was shot. When you raise your arms above your head it slightly changes the angle of your head , those slight angles can be used to compute where a shot would have had to come from.

Conversely, if you know where the shot came from (this is where the locaton of the shells comes into play) you can backtrack and use angles to determine whether it is possible that a suspect was shot under certain circumstances.

For example. If I'm 6' tall and firing at you from 50' away and you are also 6' tall , we know at what angle the bullet would have to be traveling to hit you from where I fired, we could then do some math and figure out if the holes in your body match those angles.

It wasn't guess work the ME used to determine that Brown's hands weren't raised when he was shot.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



They were not. LEOs are trained to fire until the threat is gone PERIOD. The threat is gone when the guy is no longer charging Wilson.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


I'm assuming the headshot was fatal. moving his arms would be impossible after that.  How many dead folks you see move?   Oh wait, you're just getting whacked with the stupid stick.  Ahhhhhhhhh. Also, funny you can't get the whole knee scrape thing. More smacks with the stupid stick.  You and that stupid stick. You like that thing I see.


----------



## hadit (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



That's your interpretation.  Another is that he was struck while leaning forward, running.  I am not aware of any credible witness who said the suspect was shot after stopping and falling to his knees.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...




Quite the opposite in fact. SEVERAL witnesses testified that after being hit a few times Brown stopped and at that point Wilson stopped firing and didn't fire again until Brown resumed charging.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


You mean LEOs are trained to kill.  I thought you said LEOs were trained to apprehend.  You trying to say apprehend means wanted dead or alive, dead is better?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yeah but for sure he never had his hands up ever!!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


Yeah cause people can't drop their hands... Once they are up they are stuck there.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


 yep.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> When you raise your arms above your head it slightly changes the angle of your head , those slight angles can be used to compute where a shot would have had to come from.


Nonsense.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 they are once they're dead.  dude, you are just full of stupid.  It's amazing to me how much stupid flows from you.  it's unreal.  I'd think with that much stupid flow, you'd do some research on how corpses can't move.  If he was shot with his hands in the air and died with them up, they'd be above his head while his corpse laid on the ground.  But you, nope, you think the corpse can move.  Got one on video do you?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...


WTF dude you make morons look moronic.  No one said Brown was lying on the ground when Wilson put the last two in his head.  Is your IQ over 50?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > When you raise your arms above your head it slightly changes the angle of your head , those slight angles can be used to compute where a shot would have had to come from.
> ...




It isn't nonsense, It's ballistics.

Go ahead, raise your hands above your head and tell me that that doesn't change other aspects of your profile. Of course it does. 

Maybe not by much, but we're talking very precise measurements here.

For that matter, the forensic evidence can be used to corroborate witness testimony as to the timeline of each shot as well.

Several people claimed he was already dead when Wilson fired the final two rounds. Easily disproved by showing that Brown was alive when those two rounds struck him

You're obviously a stubborn guy, but come on ALL the forensic evidence agrees with the eyewitnesses who told versions remarkebly close to Wilson's. That should tell you something.

If all the evidence had disputed Wilson's claims then he would have been charged.

Exactly as it should be.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


ahhh, just more stupid flowing.  I see you don't take the time to comprehend what a poster writes.  Hmmmm, well, I'll give it to you once more: in your post, #634, you stated brown's hands were holding up his pants as is body laid on the ground.  That was in response to my post #631.  Since we know brown took the fatal shot in the head while upright, means....... he fell to the ground, one, scraping his knees, two, with his hands down holding his pants.  Meaning the fatal shot was with his hands down.  How do we know this, because dead people don't move their limbs once they are dead.  Now, ignore that stupid stick and read.


----------



## Howey (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> They were not. LEOs are trained to fire until the threat is gone PERIOD. The threat is gone when the guy is no longer charging Wilson.



Hmmmm. SmarterThanTheAverageBear ...I thought you didn't lie?

Police officers are trained to not shoot an unarmed person.

Speaking of your lies, although Statistikhengst was right in citing the distance from Brown and Wilson, which was from 108ft to 156ft.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 4, 2014)

Howey said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > They were not. LEOs are trained to fire until the threat is gone PERIOD. The threat is gone when the guy is no longer charging Wilson.
> ...


 huh?  Let's see that evidence.....stupid stick warning!!!!!


----------



## Howey (Dec 4, 2014)

jc456 said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



http://www.nytimes.com/interactive/...n-under-siege-after-police-shooting.html?_r=0


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Howey said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > They were not. LEOs are trained to fire until the threat is gone PERIOD. The threat is gone when the guy is no longer charging Wilson.
> ...



You ignorant moron. That's the distance from Wilson's SUV to Brown, Wilson didn't fire a fucking pistol 148' 

And of course where is your link to police being trained not to shoot at unarmed suspects who are charging them?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You are moving the goal posts.  I was talking about the head shots, you know the ones to the TOP OF HIS HEAD. Raising your arm does not change the "angle" of the top of your head.  Precise measurements my ass   They were both moving.  We're not talking about high speed video tracking of a tennis ball to the lines on a court.  We're talking about a bullet to the brain. Not from the front but to the top of his head.  For example you shoot someone in the chest they look down to see their new bullet holes and you shoot them in the head when the head lowers for a look see.


----------



## Howey (Dec 4, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




I already did, liar.

Tennessee v. Garner, 1985


----------



## KissMy (Dec 4, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...


The law states the cop can kill violent thug ass criminal Mike Brown. Officer Wilson followed the law. Missouri Revised Statutes 563.046


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 4, 2014)

Howey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Thanks for the link, it also proves that he wasn't 148 ft away when shot. If what Stat and you claim is true, and Wilson was at the SUV and fired and killed Brown 148 ft away, then Wilson's bullet casings also traveled 148 ft.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Howey said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...



Good God you are stupid.

In Tenn vs Garner, the Supreme Court did NOT say that police couldn't shoot unarmed suspects.

What the DID say is that the police could shoot FLEEING suspects if they felt it was the only way to prevent their escape.

And that isn't even what Wilson did here.




Oh, link
Tennessee v. Garner - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> Howey said:
> 
> 
> > jc456 said:
> ...




They HAVE to know they are lying


don't they?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Oh, okay you want to talk about just the one bullet? Yes, well obviously he didn't have his head lowered like a bull to rush the cop as he had his hands raised in surrender.

You know though, one POSSIBLE scenario here is that Wilson DID fire from 148' away and from that distance he had to fire at a 45 degree angle to score a hit and what happened is the bullet fell straight down and hit poor little Mikey right on the top of the head as he was trying to surrender. I mean that's as feasible as what some of you are proposing.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 4, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Leos are trained to apprehend first, and to fire at center mass if they must fire. Center mass shots commonly result in death.

So yes, in that sense they ARE trained to kill.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 4, 2014)

*Body camera footage of police shooting that was ruled justified by District Attorney.*

****


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 4, 2014)

KissMy said:


> *Body camera footage of police shooting that was ruled justified by District Attorney.*
> 
> **



Not sure what this has to do with the Ferguson case?


----------



## hadit (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Right, while they are running at you.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Huh?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

hadit said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Right, cause he couldn't stop running while holding his pants up... oh wait he did stop a number of times.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I was making fun of those who believe WIlson shot Brown from 148' away


----------



## hadit (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes, he did stop.  And when he did, the shooting stopped as well.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Eggzactly.  Serve and Protect means, apprehend - apprehend means trained to judge, convict, and execute unarmed scary teens on the spot.


----------



## hadit (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You forgot a few inconvenient facts pertinent to this case.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




You're simply trolling at this point.

A LEOs job is to protect society, not protect criminals


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

Howey said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


 Stupid!!!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Another  stupid stick moment!!!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

Howey said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Howey said:
> ...


Provide the text that you believe makes your argument!! Otherwise it's just more stupid.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 yes.  Please stop with the stupid!!!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I know.. I was making fun of comparing a shot to the top of a head cause the guy is one of looking down, kneeling down, or leaning over to the odds of a straight up shot hitting the target on the way down.  Mine's more plausible.  FYI 45 degree angle will be too shallow for that shot... for the distance depending on wind that shot would have needed to be closer to 90 degrees.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Really?  So you are not a "part" of society after stealing a couple cigars and/or trying to defend yourself from a cop?  Do they get to re-enter society when they get their mind right?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




He wasn't defending himself from a cop, he was assaulting a cop, and yes that makes you a danger to society.


I'm done with this thread, you're trolling now. Wilson don't commit a crime, THE END


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Wilson never said I'm gonna shot you?  Even he admitted he said that.  Wilson didn't drive his car backwards past the suspects and cut them off?  Even he admitted he did that.

What part of attempted vehicular homicide is confusing you?

What part of the fact that threatening to shooting someone may cause that person to defend themselves is confusing?

Brown had every reason to defend himself from the cop... He may have had no "right" to defend himself from cops, but he did have a reason.

Wilson also had a right and reason to do what he did.  But he also could have done it differently.

It's ok that your perspective is "locked" into Wilson's.  I would expect that from you. Put your feet in Brown's shoes... if you can.  If you can't, whatever.  But no I'm not trolling, you.


----------



## JWBooth (Dec 5, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> Yet no one has said a word of how *18* witnesses who clearly saw and testified Brown was not charging can be ignored.
> 
> Witness testimony Michael Brown s last moments Reading Eagle - AP


Credible vs. Non Credible witnesses.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 just more stupid from the source of stupid RMK


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

jc456 said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


placed on ignore... bye bye ass hole.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Why do you call him Mike?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 5, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I just raised and lowered my arms 20 times and my head didn't move once.


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 yeah, when stupid prevails the only last resort is to ignore.  Dude you've been leading the stupid this entire thread, you want to ignore, go for it, but know your stupid analogies are soooooooooooooooo stupid.  Good luck with your future stupid.  And know that every post you make that is stupid I will post on it that it is.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


My name, coincidentally, is Mike Brown.


----------



## PGreen (Dec 5, 2014)

In our country the police are a greater danger to the public than are criminals. That's right. But not in this case. Anybody regardless of skin color that does that to any officer will most likely get the same results!


----------



## jc456 (Dec 5, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


 Stupid Mike Brown!!!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 5, 2014)

PGreen said:


> In our country the police are a greater danger to the public than are criminals. That's right. But not in this case. Anybody regardless of skin color that does that to any officer will most likely get the same results!


Nah..

Some officer's are more dangerous than some criminals.  Some criminals are officers.

But that does not mean by and large the police are a greater danger than criminals.  Nah... that's hyperbole.


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 6, 2014)

And still, no one has gotten the very simple mathematical point presented in the OP that can only lead to one logical conclusion. Almost 700 postings, bitching like schoolchildren, but very little cogent thought.

What a shame.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 6, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And still, no one has gotten the very simple mathematical point presented in the OP that can only lead to one logical conclusion. Almost 700 postings, bitching like schoolchildren, but very little cogent thought.
> 
> What a shame.




you did not even get the title of the youtube correct 

which is 

*Mike Brown was killed over 130 feet away from Darren Wilson's SUV*

not 

*Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death*

which is an obvious falsehood given the facts of the case


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 6, 2014)

nobody cares about Mike Brown anymore..........might as well have been 148 miles on those shots by Wilson.

Who cares at this point?

Well.........some of the fairies......some of the hipsters with nothing better to do........racist blacks.........race baiters.

Nobody else.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



In this case, that is absolute nonsense.

We know the last two shots were to the head. If they had been the first, he would have dropped immediately and the other shots to the arms could never have happened.

Since the shots to the arm were first, that means the first one that hit him in the arm would have caused him to drop his arms. It would be impossible to keep them up while being hit with bullets. That means it would have been IMPOSSIBLE for them to be up when he got hit with the bullets to the head, and your analysis is worthless.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 7, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Yes we realize you chose to ignore the facts and reality but then you do that every time a black criminal is hurt while attacking cops.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 7, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I do not agree the cop was ever attacked. In a fit of rage because Brown would not get out of the street like told, Wilson almost hit them with the SUV and pulled right up to them. There is only one reason he would do that, which is to grab him from the vehicle. Once he grabs him, the cop can always say it was the opposite, and people like you believe it.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Tactically pulling the SUV up next to the them was a mistake, but "almost hitting" someone who is standing in the damn street is not a crime, and doesn't give anyone license to "defend themselves" I mean surely you get that.


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 7, 2014)

JWBooth said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > Yet no one has said a word of how *18* witnesses who clearly saw and testified Brown was not charging can be ignored.
> ...



With so very many against Wilson, that is a call that should be made at a trial with proper cross-examination.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


There is no reason to have a trial when there is NO crime committed. Do you really not understand how our legal system works?

Grand jury decides if a crime was committed
Trial jury decides guilt or innocence.

The court of public opinion holds no sway


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> JWBooth said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Also, absolutely no one believes that all you folks wanted was a trial.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Try to back up in the direction of a cops in the road and you will go to jail for attempted vehicular homicide, yes or no?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > JWBooth said:
> ...


Yeah cause shooting someone in the head isn't a crime... even after you shot them twice in the chest... driving toward people in the road and almost hitting them isn't a crime, they deserved to be run over right?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


'
What legal purpose would you have for doing so? Wilson was within his duties for doing so.

And no, I don't believe that if you backed up towards a cop with no intention of hitting that cop that any jurisdiction in the world charge, much less convict, you of vehicular manslaughter.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...



Shooting someone who is attacking you isn't a crime.

Especially when you are a police officer.

You have been shown the statutes, a police officer in Mo can LEGALLY shoot a fleeing a felon in the back if he feels that is the only way he can prevent his escape. DO YOU GET THAT MIKE? DO YOU UNDERSTAND THAT THAT IS THE LAW?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 7, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > QuickHitCurepon said:
> ...


When threatened cops will and are taught to fire center mass and to continue firing until the threat is eliminated.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




Mike is trolling at this point



I HOPE


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Even the military teaches center mass. I mean every legitimate school I've ever heard of does.

Sure the targets we fired at were human shaped with a head and arms, but you were most definitely taught to aim for the chest.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 7, 2014)

1.48 feet or 1.48 miles......the kid was going to get his hat knocked off. When a cop say's *"STOP!".* you stop, or you get your hat knocked off!!

Anyway..........a huge majority of America has long moved on from this. They've seen this old motion picture before.........its the same caption!! Thug asshole robs a store and is a dick when approached by cop doing his job protecting the community from a savage. The kid obviously ate far too many burgers and fried chicken to duck fast enough. Kid wouldn't have seen his 20th birthday anyway............


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Google


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Why do you keep asking me that question, when I keep answering yes?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 7, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Come on Mike, don't force me to place you on ignore.

I read your first link, did you?

That guy CLEARLY had EVERY intention of hitting that cop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 7, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


If you can't handle the discussion, go ahead and place me on ignore.  

The cop threw the car in reverse with two kids in the "MIDDLE OF THE STREET."  What part of MIDDLE OF THE STREET IS CONFUSING YOU?  What part of reverse is confusing you?  What part of turned to "CUT THEM OFF" is confusing you?  They mouthed off and he decided to scare the shit out of them with his SUV, yes or no?

What makes you think that cop had no intention of hitting that boy with his SUV? Cause he missed? Or was it the two bullets to the brain that convinced you?


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Face it, the last two shots to his head was an Execution.



Face it, the grand jury didn't think so.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Face it, the last two shots to his head was an Execution.
> ...


Do you have a link where the GJ said it wasn't an execution?


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I don't need a link, the GJ didn't indict Wilson, so it is obvious they did not believe he executed Brown. Stop being such a moron. What happened with the last two bullets that struck Brown is irrelevant. We can't dismiss everything that transpired up to that point and pretend Michael Brown was innocently bending over to tie his shoes on the way home from the store with his Skittles and Ice Tea. He attacked and assaulted Wilson, tried to take his gun, and was charging toward Wilson when he was fatally shot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Translation, you got nothing.   The GJ let the cop execute the boy.


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, they would have indicted Wilson had that been the case. You are the one who's got nothing, or at least, you're not offering anything. Do you have evidence the GJ let the cop get away with executing somebody? Nope... it's just your opinion and you're wrong.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Is the boy alive or dead?  This is not hard.  Why are you being obtuse? If the boy wasn't executed, he'd be alive.

The reason the GJ did not rule to indict is they were instructed that it is legal for cops to execute escaping suspects.


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Now you are using an ignorant context for the word "execution." And then have the nerve to call me obtuse! An execution is the carrying out of a death sentence. Wilson didn't carry out a death sentence on Brown, unless you're arguing that Brown sentenced himself to death.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


What's the difference?  Two bullets to the brain and you expected him to live?


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> What's the difference?  Two bullets to the brain and you expected him to live?



Execution is not about expectation. If you attempt to do me harm, I fully expect you may die. That is not execution. The carrying out of a death sentence... that is what an "execution" is, and that doesn't apply here. 

I don't know... maybe you are so profoundly retarded you actually believe you can  get people to think Michael Brown was innocently minding his business when officer Wilson walked up and murdered him for being black? That's the only explanation I can come up with for you.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

Words mean something.
The difference is just as Boss said. It's when a death sentence is carried out.

"Execution-style" killings that are conducted outside of the law involve the pre-meditated decision that someone needs to die, for whatever reason.

There's no pre-meditation in this case, and there certainly was no conviction or death sentence. It wasn't an execution. It was an idiot getting shot because he attacked a cop. The world is better off without this moron terrorizing people.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Words mean something.
> The difference is just as Boss said. It's when a death sentence is carried out.
> 
> "Execution-style" killings that are conducted outside of the law involve the pre-meditated decision that someone needs to die, for whatever reason.
> ...


Watch the video interview for Wilson.  He quite literally admits to pre-mediated thought regarding the killing of Brown.  

Wilson had plenty of time to consider his actions.  The last two bullets were quite literally an execution.  Legal execution, but execution nonetheless.  The GJ was read an incorrect explanation regarding the law.  The GJ was told that it is legal for a cop to execute a fleeing suspect.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What's the difference?  Two bullets to the brain and you expected him to live?
> ...


Two bullets to the brain is quite literally "execution."  Further, the cop admitted to pre-mediation during his interview.

As for your wild accusation about Brown minding his business... WTF kind of drugs are you taking?


----------



## theHawk (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> And still, no one has gotten the very simple mathematical point presented in the OP that can only lead to one logical conclusion. Almost 700 postings, bitching like schoolchildren, but very little cogent thought.
> 
> What a shame.


I did address it, and you ignored it.  The distance from the vehicle was irrelevant, Wilson pursued him on foot.  The physical evidence showed the bullet casings of the shots fired to be in the same vicinity as Brown, not 170 feet away.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

theHawk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And still, no one has gotten the very simple mathematical point presented in the OP that can only lead to one logical conclusion. Almost 700 postings, bitching like schoolchildren, but very little cogent thought.
> ...


Ayup he was up close when he capped him in the head.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> theHawk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




Ayup, and Brown was still charging until that final round hit him


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
*Does a suspected perpetrator who is 148 feet away from an officer represent a danger to that officer's life?*

Was he a danger when he was wrestling in the car for the officer's gun?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > theHawk said:
> ...


You mean the final four shots. Two to the chest two to the head.


----------



## boedicca (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Is the boy alive or dead?  This is not hard.  Why are you being obtuse? If the boy wasn't executed, he'd be alive.



I wouldn't call a 6'4" 292 Lb. 18 year old a "boy".


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


Was the officer a danger when he tried to run the teen over?  Was the officer a danger when he told the teen he was gonna shoot him?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Is the boy alive or dead?  This is not hard.  Why are you being obtuse? If the boy wasn't executed, he'd be alive.
> ...


Well he didn't act very much like a man, did he?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 8, 2014)

Toddsterpatriot said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...




Michael Brown could run 148 feet in 6 or 7 seconds, which isn't a long time to contemplate one's mortality.

Just sayin'.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I said he was still charging when the final round hit him, that automatically means he was still charging when the three before that one him him.

Was Wilson supposed to shit him just a few time and then if he kept charging say fuck it and let the guy either get a hold of him, or get away?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




He acted like the thug he was.  He was a legal adult, and posed a credible threat based on his demonstrated behavior.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


True.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

boedicca said:


> Toddsterpatriot said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



I seriously doubt that overweight out of weight blob could run that fast, but it is irrelevant. Brown wasn't 148 from Wilson when Wilson fired.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Words mean something.
> ...



Sorry, GJ didn't agree. They heard the witnesses, not you. I'll trust them.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


no not necessarily... I think it's important to mention it was four shots in rapid succession as he fell to the ground.  The two to the chest where frontal.  The two to the top of the head that occurred as he was falling down went into the top of his head.  In translation... he was not charging on the last four shots he was going down on the first two of the last four shots.  The last two were "overkill."


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

Who cares. 

Not me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Huh? I'm talking about apples... and you are discussion oranges.  The GJ was read an incorrect description of the law wrt. police procedure.  This is a documented fact.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

"So far overlooked in all recent Brown media coverage, however, is an important piece of evidence: an _audiotape_ of the Brown shooting.  The grand jury listened to the tape, giving them incontrovertible evidence about the timing of the shots.  Yet the audiotape does not appear to have been among the documents released by the St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney’s Office.  As a result, the tape has been ignored in discussion about the grand jury’s decision.  But the audiotape — combined with the forensic evidence from the scene — provides powerful corroboration of Officer Wilson’s testimony that Michael Brown was charging him."

"*As Brown stopped moving, Wilson stopped shooting.  Witness 10 said that Wilson stopped for “maybe two seconds” (184:9).  But then Brown began “charging” again, and Officer Wilson responded with more shots (184:16).  Witness 10 estimated that the number of shots this time was “three to four” — matching the four shots identified on the audiotape, as well as the fact of a pause between the two volleys."*

"The blood spatter also shows direction — specifically that Brown was moving towards Wilson — as is apparent from the physical appearance of the spots.  (This commonsense conclusion is confirmed by experts.  For example, Sunday’s story in The Post quotes Michael F. LaForte, a Florida-based forensics expert who examined the investigative reports, as concluding that “*lood strikes the ground and then radiates out in the direction he was traveling.”)  So the physical evidence shows Brown moved at least 22 feet generally away from the cone and towards Wilson."

The overlooked audiotape of the Michael Brown shooting - The Washington Post*


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> Who cares.
> 
> Not me.


I care.


----------



## Toddsterpatriot (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


 
Executed? Escaping?


----------



## boedicca (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Toddsterpatriot said:
> ...



Well, even if he were walking, he'd get to Wilson in less than half a minute.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Documented fact is that he wasn't executed, and that he was charging the officer.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




I am willing to concede that as a possibility , but what does that change?

And do you understand why a shooter might fire off four rounds in that situation when 2 would have done the job?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> "So far overlooked in all recent Brown media coverage, however, is an important piece of evidence: an _audiotape_ of the Brown shooting.  The grand jury listened to the tape, giving them incontrovertible evidence about the timing of the shots.  Yet the audiotape does not appear to have been among the documents released by the St. Louis County Prosecuting Attorney’s Office.  As a result, the tape has been ignored in discussion about the grand jury’s decision.  But the audiotape — combined with the forensic evidence from the scene — provides powerful corroboration of Officer Wilson’s testimony that Michael Brown was charging him."
> 
> "*As Brown stopped moving, Wilson stopped shooting.  Witness 10 said that Wilson stopped for “maybe two seconds” (184:9).  But then Brown began “charging” again, and Officer Wilson responded with more shots (184:16).  Witness 10 estimated that the number of shots this time was “three to four” — matching the four shots identified on the audiotape, as well as the fact of a pause between the two volleys."*
> 
> ...


that's what I said.. four shots in rapid succession at the end boom chest boom chest falling now... boom top of head... boom top of head.... dead on the concrete.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

That might be what you said.

That's not what that article says, however.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yes... I understand why.  To make sure he gets his job done.  Wanted to make sure he stopped moving this time.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

koshergrl said:


> That might be what you said.
> 
> That's not what that article says, however.


that's how I read it and the evidence... how many steps do you think he made on those last four shots in rapid succession?  One?  Two?  It took the officer all of 1.7 seconds to make the last four shots.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Poor training?

Stupidity?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


We're talking about Wilson here dear, not you.

Do you know what adrenaline does to a body? If not, go away the adults are talking.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > That might be what you said.
> ...


Correct, 1.7 seconds, guarantee there was no thought from Wilson between shots 2 and 4, it was just adrenaline at that poiiznt, which is not uncommon, and is exactly why I said a month ago that it is doubtful he even realized how many rounds he fired.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Sure I know. So should have Wilson since he fucking got paid to know.

Were you a trigger happy mp?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




No, I never even drew my weapon. But, I'm not Wilson.


----------



## koshergrl (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Only if you were the one wearing the badge, ravtard.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


So you aren't a retard. Good to know.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I'm an adrenaline junky.. got so much of it when I was younger that I learned the ability to turn it on anytime I want.  Clench jaw half breath hold and .. here comes the adrenaline... Not as easy to turn off in a fight though.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Which is my point. A guy like Barney Fife in that neighborhood, running solo, was a really, really, bad idea. Another Zimmerman who can't fight for shit kills someone cause he's scared. If you or I were at that shop earlier this story ends there too. Bad ass walks off with a puffy chest from his take.  He needed to be taken down a notch at the shop.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Words mean something.
> ...



If what you claim is the case, then the Feds might try coming in but I doubt it since you are absolutely wrong.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Exactly, now imagine you'd already been in a fight, and got your ass kicked, AND that you've already shot this guy 4 fucking times and he's barreling down on you. 

You and I both know that it would be nearly impossible for a highly trained marksman (which most cops aren't and certainly Wilson isn't) to ascertain that the threat was over after the 6th round hit him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


I'm right, but it's all legal like. The cops have the right to execute you if they are afraid for their lives.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



So, only retards ever need pull their guns? That's just ignorant Ravi.

I'm a 9th dan in Akido dear, and even at that I guarantee you there are situations where I would use my gun. I can fight, and fight well, but that means knowing there is ALWAYS someone out there who can kick your ass.

Nowhere in a cop's job description does it say "can defend self unless deadly force is needed"

Now, as I've said before I wouldn't have had to have used deadly force to stop Brown, I would have destroyed his knee and then cuffed him to his walker he would need for the rest of his life.  But that doesn't mean Wilson was capable of doing the same.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No different than you Mike, if you fear for your life, you may kill your attacker. True or not true?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Blah, blah, blah. Wilson should not have ever been a cop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Hmm... so that's you stance and it's an interesting argument.

But let's sum up.

1) he's an excellent marksman or not
2) brown is moving forward or "barreling down..." at a run

I put it to you that if brown is "barreling down" then Wilson would have to be an excellent marksman to hit 4 shots in 1.7 seconds at a running target including two to the dome...

So either he's a great marksman, god was helping him shoot straight, or ... brown was barely starting to move forward one last time ... 

If barely moving wilson had more time... if running wilson is one helluva shot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Define fear for my life.  What brown did... no.. That kid was big but not scary. Now if brown had a gun, a knife, bat etc. and indicated he was gonna use it to kill me.. ok yeah I'll put one in ya.  Then I'll see if that slowed ya down.  Course I'll put the slug in a place that changes the game significantly. I doubt I'd ever need to fire 12 times on an unarmed teenage punk.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't disagree with you, in fact Mike and I agreed on that what at least a week ago.

But "Wilson shouldn't have been a cop " doesn't equal "Wilson shouldn't have shot Brown"

I of course don't expect you to honest enogh to admit that.

PS - If every person who couldn't physically outfight a M Brown shouldn't be a cop, then you'd rarely see a female cop. 

Seems kinda sexist to me.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Your "expert marksman" theory is only viable IF Wilson's last four rounds all hit where Wilson was aiming.

First of all, they didn't hit where he was aiming, because we KNOW that LEOs are trained to fire for center mass, not the top of the head, or an arm.

Second of all, I've seen no evidence to suggest that Wilson's last 4 rounds even hit Brown. For all we know he fired 7 rounds and 4 were  of those were the last 4 hit that hit Brown. There were shell casings everywhere.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


I've known some bad ass women.  My daughter would've beat the shit out of Brown.  ROFL  There's a place for cops like wilson, but that beat, ... by himself,... recipe for disaster.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



It is correct and it was legal. The Grand Jury got this one right. The weighed the evidence, they saw far more than you, they interviewed witnesses one on one, more than you. They saw the forensics and saw that Brown was charging, brown presented a dangerous threat and he was shot with in the law. You have nothing but assumptions based on limited evidence.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Mike, I'm not that big 6' 200 lbs . If I beat your ass the way the Brown beat Wilson's ass in the car and then back for more, you'd be scared. 

If the situation were reversed, I'd be scared. Fear is natural. Fear is no reason to say someone shouldn't be a cop.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I've known some bad ass women to, as a rule a 6'5 300' man is going to kick the shit out of a woman though.

And yes, I think it was a mistake to have him out there solo.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



See more information needed.  Not really clear what happened is it?  There are a number of very "plausible" scenarios for the last shots.  Either way does not matter the law is clear the cop unloads 12 bullets at an unarmed scary looking teen and goes skate free cause he was scared.  Citizen does that.. and they go to jail, directly to jail..


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Except we know that's not true, see George Zimmerman , among others.


And I think Zimmerman deserved to go jail MUCH more than WIlson did.


PS , the Grand Jury had that "much more information" that frankly you aren't entitled to.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Beat?  You talking about that red mark Wilson had on his cheek? cmon... 
The gun went off the kid ran for the hills... Wilson got all brave like when the kid ran off and decides to chase this big scary guy with the intention to shoot him cause he was gonna be TOO EMBARRASSED  to explain to his boss why his gun went off in the car.  Face it the guy's a Barney Fife.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



He may be a Barney Fife, but he didn't do anything illegal, or against department policy.

Scratch that, he IS a Barney Fife, why you think I'd disagree with that when I have posted his MANY mistakes on here is beyond me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


ok... true... 

Odd then that self defense now means scared and/or too proud to let someone run off? No?


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


ok.. cool... 

Then knowing he's a Fife... we both know that he should not be sent out solo with a fire arm.  I wonder why these folks don't have partners in Ferguson.  Seems like a glaringly bad idea to have what amounts to a traffic cop dealing with "apprehending" two suspects solo.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



wrong again Mike

It had nothing to do with pride, that kid was doing his job. Our police are supposed to arrest bad guys, yes? Okay, yes. So his JOB was to get out there and aid in the arrest of Brown.

Did you even read his testimony? He clearly stated that his intent was simply to follow Brown so that he could direct backup to make an arrest. The kid pretty clearly knew he was no match for Brown.

Brown changed things when he turned around and charged Wilson.

Even after the fight in the car, Brown's probably still alive today if he had not turned around and charged Wilson.

I'm 100% serious, did you read the transcripts? I don't think you did, if you don't even know that detail. Oh you may have glanced at the evidence, but did you read it?

Wilson testified that he was going to follow Brown, that he thought backup would be on seen within 30 seconds or so (he didn't realize his shots fired call didn't go through)


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




That's what I said a week ago.

Wilson made tactical mistakes. 

1. You park your vehicle 25 ' from the suspects and you WALK to them, you don't give them the advantage of freedom of movement while you're pinned in a vehicle.

2. You order them both to get on the ground a minimum of 10 ' away from each other with ankles cross and hands behind head

3. You call for back up and do not approach the suspects until that back up arrives

4. You do whatever it is you have to do if one of them gets up, or refuses to get down in the first place.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yeah. You do seem kind of sexist when you excuse Wilson's stupidity that way. It's got nothing to do with out~fighting.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Dear, I really fear you have brain damage

But go ahead, explain to us in your own words what Wilson did specifically that you think is stupid.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


What makes you think I didn't read em?

So barney gets out of his car to give chase with NO BACKUP after he's already shot up his car.  Then barney get's so insulted by the teen coming back at him that he decides he better kill him cause he can't possibly turn around and put a car between him and the suspect before his friends arrive.  Dude a dog knows to run when the big dog comes at him.  We're talking about a fat kid that had to hold his pants up with one hand.  All he needed to do was deflate the situation .. get the kid to calm down.  Keep distance between him and the kid while help arrives.

Instead Barney decides to "stand his ground" and kill brown.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Killed an unarmed man that was already collapsing from shots to his chest.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



You know what I say to that?


Tough shit

If that kid is too stupid to know not to charge a man who has a gun, tough shit.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> Poor training?
> 
> Stupidity?




still haven't watched that stephanopoulos interview..?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Dear, that's not stupid.

That's training. IF you fire, you fire until the threat is gone. Not until "okay that's enough"

And that is EXACTLY what wilson did. He fired until the kid stopped charging him, then the kid started charging again and Wilson resumed firing.

I said I never drew my weapon, I didn't say I've not been involved with investigating shootings. 

Investigated a case once were a soldier killed his wife in their home. The wife also killed him.

Picture this.

Two average sized people, him dead of lead poisoning, her dead of strangulation.

Evidence proved that she shot him twice at 18' away, one in the stomach one in the leg. She hit again at around 10' away, this time in the chest.

She shot him again this time at point blank range right into the shoulder. He still got a hold of her and strangled her.

Bullets are not some magical device that stops an attacker.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


of course it's tough shit... and it's all legal like... and welcome to the next generation of domestic terrorists


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Sorry you feel a cop using whatever tools are necessary to protect himself equals domestic terrorism, but you are wrong.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



no... my point was guy's like Fife killing guys like brown... creates domestic terrorists...  Fife's no terrorist but his actions, and our defense of them are creating more mike browns than the fife's can kill.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Hey , my preferred method is hiring guys like me and turning a blind eye when a few guys get the shit beat out of them.

That's how it was in the 60s and you didn't see people resisting arrest, especially over minor things, and you didn't see as many officer related shootings either.

What do you think happens though if I get hired as a LEO and I beat the shit out of the first 10 punks that I come across (other than pretty soon punks in my neighborhood get the message not to fuck with me?)


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> koshergrl said:
> 
> 
> > Words mean something.
> ...



Why do you continue to jump the shark on contextual aspects of basic concepts? The term "premeditated" means that it was specifically planned and orchestrated, not that Wilson thought about his actions in the heat of the moment. The definition you've applied to "premeditated" would mean that any shooting that isn't accidental would be premeditated. Obviously, we are all smart enough to realize that cannot be the case. 

There is nothing in any Missouri law or any other constitutional law about executing citizens. Obviously, you're not mature enough to discuss this topic with the understanding that grown ups understand what our laws say and you can't pretend our laws are allowing something they don't allow and can't allow under the constitution.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


They might learn to shoot first. Or they'll move off to easier pickings.  Not much honor among men these days.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > koshergrl said:
> ...


Wilson said it was premeditated ya dumb ass.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I already told you. In 22 years, I never drew my weapon (I did carry a weapon for a short time in Iraq, but unrelated to MP duty)

Why would I need to do so as a civilian police officer?

Just don't come complaining when I'm beating the shit out of people instead of shooting them.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


hint when I say they I'm not talking about you...


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Please stop calling it an execution, it makes you look childish


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



but I said to hire guys LIKE me.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 8, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


You asked: "What do you think happens though if I get hired as a LEO and I beat the shit out of the first 10 punks that I come across (other than pretty soon punks in my neighborhood get the message not to fuck with me?)"

My response: They might learn to shoot first (as in hide in the shadows to lay in wait and shoot you.). Or they'll move off to easier pickings.  Not much honor among men these days.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Got that right


----------



## Boss (Dec 8, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No Wilson certainly did not say he premeditated the killing of Michael Brown, I don't care what you believe you read somewhere or heard. Why do you just keep on telling one lie after another? Is that an Alinsky tactic?


----------



## Wake (Dec 8, 2014)

Welp, I guess there was no need for a grand jury, judge, or prosecutor since it was all already figured out.


----------



## AntiParty (Dec 9, 2014)

I've never seen a chicken run over 30 feet after it's head was chopped off. Most don't go over 15.


Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Good post. Thanks.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 9, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




And that is EXACTLY what Wilson did. He fired until the kid stopped charging him, then the kid started charging again and Wilson resumed firing.

yes exactly was witnesses reported 

FED Int Witness 48


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 9, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


AYUP... but he did not charge first.  Let's be honest about that. The cop came after him with his SUV, then after the fight at the SUV started by the cop... Brown runs off and again Wilson comes after him with gun drawn ready to kill him, but not ready to wait for backup, or willing to back up fast enough to keep distance between them.


----------



## JoeMoma (Dec 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Damn cops just need to leave people alone so that they don't start confrontations like that.


----------



## KissMy (Dec 9, 2014)

JoeMoma said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You people are whacked!!! Big Thug Mike Brown, his mother Leslie McSpadden & step father Louis Head are all extremely violent criminals. Officer Darren Wilson did his job correctly & did society a huge favor eliminating that thug.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 9, 2014)

I'm happy the cop "quit" and got stripped of his pension. IMO that is a good step toward the St. Louis PD reviewing their procedures.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...




what


----------



## KissMy (Dec 9, 2014)

Why are the idiots protesting a legitimate Mike Brown shooting & not these other wrongful shootings?


Salt Lake City Colored Cop for killing Dillon Taylor for no reason?
Police shot to death John Crawford for shopping for a BB gun in Walmart?
State trooper Sean Groubert shooting Levar Jones for following orders getting his license?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 9, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Why are the idiots protesting a legitimate Mike Brown shooting & not these other wrongful shootings?
> 
> 
> Salt Lake City Colored Cop for killing Dillon Taylor for no reason?
> ...


All those cops should be fired.


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 9, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Big line of bull, why was the fight through the window of the SUV if Wilson was the one attacking. You are making it up and if you think you are correct , then you are an ignorant nut job.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 9, 2014)

KissMy said:


> Why are the idiots protesting a legitimate Mike Brown shooting & not these other wrongful shootings?
> 
> 
> Salt Lake City Colored Cop for killing Dillon Taylor for no reason?
> ...


OMFG that bb gun thing was nutz.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 9, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Cause wilson was in an uncontrollable rage after getting cursed at and ignored.... wilson tried to kill him with his suv, Mr. Brown nicely holds the cops door shut so the enraged white guy didn't get out of the car and embarass himself further, then the enraged cop says I'm gonna shoot you and reaches for his gun.  Mr. Brown had no choice but to try to stop this cray cray white boy from killing someone.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 9, 2014)

Ravi said:


> I'm happy the cop "quit" and got stripped of his pension. IMO that is a good step toward the St. Louis PD reviewing their procedures.




we already know you're stupid and don't care about facts dear. No need to continually prove it.

Wilson didn't work for the St Louis PD.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 9, 2014)

Ummm..........the case is over. The grand jury decided......very few care at this point.................if it was 148 miles they wouldn't care.


Most all of America has long moved on and past this sorry affair.........they are out shopping, decorating Christmas tree's and sipping on spiked egg nog.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




you are full of shit


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 10, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > I'm happy the cop "quit" and got stripped of his pension. IMO that is a good step toward the St. Louis PD reviewing their procedures.
> ...




facts 

who needs facts 

when your a leftist


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

Frankly, if Wilson was able to shoot him from 148 feet, I'm impressed ... 50 yards with a pistol is a hell of shot.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> Frankly, if Wilson was able to shoot him from 148 feet, I'm impressed ... 50 yards with a pistol is a hell of shot.




it is unlikely but it can happen 

Police Officer in TX Shoots Suspect At 104 yds, Holding Horses, With Handgun -

Police Officer in TX Shoots Suspect At 104yds Holding Horses With Handgun - The Firearm Blog


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


You think Mike Brown thought differently?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




you are full of shit


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


you're a pussy


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



To bad you have no proof, it's your fantasy with no proof.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


What part is fantasy?  All I did was use writer's license with the facts.


----------



## Politico (Dec 10, 2014)

The federal autopsy has been released now and it supports the officer. Why are you nutbags continuing to argue this?


----------



## Papageorgio (Dec 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



"Writer's license"? LOL!

Wilson was not in an uncontrollable rage, nothing suggests that. Brown was found to be doing more than hold the door shut. No proof Wilson said "I'm gonna shot you.".


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2014)

Politico said:


> The federal autopsy has been released now and it supports the officer. Why are you nutbags continuing to argue this?





Because the lefty k00ks are trying to make a point that nobody cares about..................they did it after Trayvon and what happened after? Dick. Same here.........America is so far past this now. The majority had seen this bad re-run movie before many times...........

But tell you what.......since the msm doesn't give a fuck about the other side of the story, I suggest whites who are not progressive PC whores take to wearing their own message and what the REAL message should be after this whole sorry ass affair.................

[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/superman-man-of-steel-shield.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## Boss (Dec 10, 2014)

LMFAO @ "Writer's License!" 

Hey 'Harper Lee'... get to cracking on that bestseller! There may be hope for you yet!


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > And still, no one has gotten the very simple mathematical point presented in the OP that can only lead to one logical conclusion. Almost 700 postings, bitching like schoolchildren, but very little cogent thought.
> ...


Obviously you did not see the math in the OP.  The youtube title is faulty. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 10, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...



who cares about your math bro. Brown was not 148' from Wilson , he was 148' was from Wilson's SUV


and Mike , some masterful trolling up in here. LOL


----------



## Spare_change (Dec 10, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Spare_change said:
> 
> 
> > Frankly, if Wilson was able to shoot him from 148 feet, I'm impressed ... 50 yards with a pistol is a hell of shot.
> ...



That's not shooting .... that's luck.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 10, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...




Actually , it's stupid. No cop I have EVER heard of would attempt a 148' shot with a pistol on a residential street.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


Nothing suggest that... other than the dead teen, the twelve shots fired, the trying to drive over the teen, and all the mistakes he made, right?


----------



## Boss (Dec 10, 2014)

What's this "drive over the teen" business? Did Wilson testify to that like he testified he premeditated the killing of Michael Brown? You really do live in a different universe than the rest of us, don't you?


----------



## Pop23 (Dec 10, 2014)

Boss said:


> What's this "drive over the teen" business? Did Wilson testify to that like he testified he premeditated the killing of Michael Brown? You really do live in a different universe than the rest of us, don't you?



The two were walking down the middle of the street so the officer wasn't trying to protect them from cars running them over, he must have been trying to kill them. And get this:

He did so at noon, on a residential street, with 40 people watching. 

The story they try to tell is seriously funny.


----------



## Vigilante (Dec 10, 2014)




----------



## Spoonman (Dec 10, 2014)

nice  to know Wilson was such a good shot.  we need more officers with excellent marksmanship skills on our police forces


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 10, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


All your assumptions IGNORE the fact Wilson called for back up and only followed Brown. But you claim other wise you moron.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 10, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




He's trolling you lol he knows the facts and he knows it was a legit shoot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 10, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


bullshit.. he called it in... then backed up his car almost running them over and got in a fight instead of waiting.. then as the boys ran away told them on the radio that he had fired his weapon... then instead of waiting for backup he got out of his car and ran off after the fleeing teen.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 10, 2014)

Spoonman said:


> nice  to know Wilson was such a good shot.  we need more officers with excellent marksmanship skills on our police forces





indeed..........plus, the guy is now a millionaire and a hero to tens of millions!!


[URL=http://s42.photobucket.com/user/baldaltima/media/superman-man-of-steel-shield.jpg.html]
	
[/URL]


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 11, 2014)

Spare_change said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Spare_change said:
> ...




certainly however it did prevent a mass shooting 

another good guy with a gun stops bad guy with a gun story


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




if you are claiming that the cop shot brown while he was a 148 ft away from brown 

you are absolutely incorrect 

almost all of the casings from the officer 

are down range from the SUV


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 11, 2014)

Papageorgio said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




*"Writer's license"? LOL!*


true LOL 

others call it "media evidence"  the stuff cnn and such make up to sell the story line 

not meant to be used in a court of law


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


With no witness to badger, I'm left with nothing but this stupid thread.


----------



## Politico (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Wow talk about doubling down on stupid.


----------



## skookerasbil (Dec 11, 2014)

Nobody cares about the 148 thing.........the whole nation has moved on. The protests have become a joke.......mostly hipsters who just need something to do and don't know shit about shit. Some leave because their phones die!!!

Like I said 10 days ago........nobody gives a flying fuck if it was Wilson firing at 148 miles!!! Most Americans decided long ago that Wilson displayed damn good shooting skills, particularly knocking the hat off at that distance!!


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> bullshit.. he called it in... then backed up his car almost running them over and got in a fight instead of waiting.. then as the boys ran away told them on the radio that he had fired his weapon... then instead of waiting for backup he got out of his car and ran off after the fleeing teen.



Waiting for backup? What was that supposed to accomplish? Backup would have simply been another evil racist cop with an evil gun and evil SUV! Then you'd have a vigilante hoard of evil racist cops gunning poor little Mikey down in cold blood. 

See, I think you may be having a brain fart here... Darren Wilson wasn't some neighborhood watch guy on patrol. Cops aren't obligated to stay in their car and wait for more cops to arrive. It's also not called "getting into a fight" when you are attacked.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Well of course our cops are taught to allow perps to get away, No one teaches them to chase them, no one teaches them to follow them or keep sight of them and of course no one teaches them to defend themselves. Remind us again how Wilson shot Brown from 148 feet again.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2014)

Most cops don't make arrests of "dangerous thugs" by themselves. That's why back up exists.


----------



## Desperado (Dec 11, 2014)

Did not know you could get powder burns from that far away!
*Fed’s Autopsy Shows Powder Burns On Michael Brown’s Right Hand*
Fed s Autopsy Shows Powder Burns On Michael Brown s Right Hand MadMikesAmerica


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Most cops don't make arrests of "dangerous thugs" by themselves. That's why back up exists.




so you admit 

that Brown was a dangerous thug 

--LOL


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Most cops don't make arrests of "dangerous thugs" by themselves. That's why back up exists.




Once again, for the mentally challenged, Wilson's intent was to wait for his backup to arrive before making an arrest. Brown changed the equation when he rushed Wilson


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2014)

jon_berzerk said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Most cops don't make arrests of "dangerous thugs" by themselves. That's why back up exists.
> ...


No. But if that is what the cop thought, and his subsequent actions showed that he did, he should have waited for back up.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...





Did you even bother reading the testimony Ravi? He radioed for backup and then intended to follow Brown so that when backup arrived he'd know where Brown was

THAT is correct procedure

And BROWN changed that when he turned and charged Wilson. Why do you insist on leaving that part out


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Most cops don't make arrests of "dangerous thugs" by themselves. That's why back up exists.


His intent was to follow Brown while trying to get him to surrender, Brown turned and charged him.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



PS stupid, he robbed a store, assaulted a store owner, and then assaulted and battered a police officer . Brown WAS a criminal (aka thug)


----------



## Valerie (Dec 11, 2014)

ravi, just watch the interview i posted so you can understand the course of events.  

you keep repeating assumptions based on misinformation...


----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 11, 2014)

zeke said:


> PredFan said:
> 
> 
> > We already know that lefties are NEVER interested in the truth.
> ...


Assault is a crime and the cop the ignorant thug was assaulting has every fucking right to defend himself. It is asshokes like you who perpetuates the culture that makes fucking idiots like Brown and his truly shity parents 

tapatalk


----------



## Statistikhengst (Dec 11, 2014)

thanatos144 said:


> zeke said:
> 
> 
> > PredFan said:
> ...


Rough day over at stormfront for you,  greek goo? 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9515 mit Tapatalk


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> thanatos144 said:
> 
> 
> > zeke said:
> ...





Have you admitted your lie here?


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > thanatos144 said:
> ...


No he has not. And he won't either.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




The next liberal I see on this board post " I was wrong" or some variation of or admit that they lied


Will be the first


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


Huh? Cops are taught to hunt their prey down and kill them, unless then are armed then they are taught to proceed with caution. Wilson couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 150 feet.  The only reason he killed brown was brown got in point blank range.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Desperado said:


> Did not know you could get powder burns from that far away!
> *Fed’s Autopsy Shows Powder Burns On Michael Brown’s Right Hand*
> Fed s Autopsy Shows Powder Burns On Michael Brown s Right Hand MadMikesAmerica


the powder burns are more likely from when wilson tried to kill his car.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Huh? Cops are taught to hunt their prey down and kill them, unless then are armed then they are taught to proceed with caution. Wilson couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 150 feet.  The only reason he killed brown was brown got in point blank range.



You've gone from being amusingly goofy to totally insane. Cops are certainly NOT taught to "hunt down prey and kill them." I would say that maybe you've watched too many movies, but even in the most "rogue cop vigilante" movies out there, it is NOT illustrated that this is normal cop training. Seriously... if THAT is what you believe cops are trained to do, no wonder you have such a burr in your saddle about cops! 

Seek professional help, brah!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Cops are taught to hunt their prey down and kill them, unless then are armed then they are taught to proceed with caution. Wilson couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 150 feet.  The only reason he killed brown was brown got in point blank range.
> ...


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Huh? Cops are taught to hunt their prey down and kill them, unless then are armed then they are taught to proceed with caution. Wilson couldn't hit the broad side of a barn at 150 feet.  The only reason he killed brown was brown got in point blank range.
> ...


What do you think shooting 12 shots at center mass at an "unarmed" suspect means?

Here's a good article about this issue.  Apparently I'm not the only one that questions the issue of teaching cops to shoot to kill.  Shooting center mass The dangers of denial


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> What do you think shooting 12 shots at center mass at an "unarmed" suspect means?
> 
> Here's a good article about this issue.  Apparently I'm not the only one that questions the issue of teaching cops to shoot to kill.  Shooting center mass The dangers of denial



Wait a minute, you said that cops are _"trained to hunt down and kill their prey"_ and now you are talking about how cops are trained to use their firearms. One has nothing to do with the other. It's like this with a LOT of what you think man, you're all over the board with speculations and wild-ass assumptions which you can't support with any relative facts. Not only that, but you seem to jump from one false speculation to another without any consideration of reality. You've quite clearly gone off the deep end.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 11, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...



If he had put his hands up he would have been arrested and alive today. Stop the nonsense!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think shooting 12 shots at center mass at an "unarmed" suspect means?
> ...


Only a MORON would think teaching someone to shoot TWELVE SHOTS CENTER MASS ON AN UNARMED TEEN IS NOT TEACHING THEM TO HUNT DOWN AND KILL THEIR PREY.


----------



## thanatos144 (Dec 11, 2014)

I know what happened!!!! It was BOOOOOOSSSSSHHHHHH!!!!!!!


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Wrong as usual. He fired 12 shots because he was in danger and was taught to fire until the danger is gone. The fact he did not shot while brown ran away, the fact he stopped firing when brown stopped charging him all prove he was following that training and that he did not want to kill Brown and fired only in self defense.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


What happened to the training that teaches him to maintain distance?  Out the window with the opportunity to fire some more rounds.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> RetiredGySgt said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


Wrong he was following until Brown turned and charged him he retreated as evidenced by the shell casing as he fired in self defense. You are the biggest liar and retard in this thread, and you keep getting stupider the longer the thread gets.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > RetiredGySgt said:
> ...


And why was the big fat kid with his pants down around his knees and multiple bullets in his body able to close ground on the cop?  Why didn't the cop back up fast enough to keep distance?  Why did the cop insist on killing the kid instead?  Pride?

The cop was fast enough to close ground on the kid when he was chasing but not fast enough to keep that distance when the teen turned?  Why?


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Only a MORON would think teaching someone to shoot TWELVE SHOTS CENTER MASS ON AN UNARMED TEEN IS NOT TEACHING THEM TO HUNT DOWN AND KILL THEIR PREY.



No one that I am aware of teaches any other shooting technique. The proper way to use a firearm has nothing to do with deliberately stalking and killing prey. The fact that you want to set up a straw man which seems to imply there is a more suitable "liberal" way to use a firearm, shows how utterly split from reality you are. You NEVER point a firearm at someone unless you intend to kill them, and you learn this on Day 1 of firearm training. 

Now... Learning how to effectively and properly use your firearm doesn't have diddly-squat to do with "hunting down and killing your prey." Police are simply NOT executioners working under protection of the law. They have no right or power to determine guilt or carry out sentencing. I do not wish to live in a society where that is the case. But... this IS the society you want to imagine that we DO live in. It's preposterous and astounding that someone could be so foolish. Seriously!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Only a MORON would think teaching someone to shoot TWELVE SHOTS CENTER MASS ON AN UNARMED TEEN IS NOT TEACHING THEM TO HUNT DOWN AND KILL THEIR PREY.
> ...


Speaking of "straw-man" arguments.. The teen-ager WAS UNARMED AND ON FOOT.  The COP was IN A SPORT UTILITY VEHICLE EQUIPPED WITH A RADIO. Saying he had no choice but to kill the UNARMED TEEN IS LUDICROUS.

Being taught to shoot center mass IS THE SAME AS BEING TAUGHT TO KILL.  What possible other outcome are you expecting?

You are expecting me to agree that the ARMED COP IN THE SUV IS THE VICTIM THAT HAD TO DEFEND HIMSELF OR DIE?


----------



## TooTall (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Yes!


----------



## Bush92 (Dec 11, 2014)

I didn't know shit could roll that far.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Speaking of "straw-man" arguments.. The teen-ager WAS UNARMED AND ON FOOT.  The COP was IN A SPORT UTILITY VEHICLE EQUIPPED WITH A RADIO. Saying he had no choice but to kill the UNARMED TEEN IS LUDICROUS.
> 
> Being taught to shoot center mass IS THE SAME AS BEING TAUGHT TO KILL.  What possible other outcome are you expecting?
> 
> You are expecting me to agree that the ARMED COP IN THE SUV IS THE VICTIM THAT HAD TO DEFEND HIMSELF OR DIE?



Oh yes... Wilson was in one of those *SUVs* _the evil rich Koch-Brother-Neocon-Bush-Loving rightwing Tea Party bastards want to pour our fossil fuels into and destroy the planet with global warming...._ I forgot about that... surprised there isn't more being said about that!  

Wilson testified that he was attacked and assaulted. That Brown attempted to take is gun. The GJ heard all the testimony from witnesses who saw everything that happened and reviewed the evidence of shell casings, autopsy reports, etc., and concluded his account was accurate. 

Your speculations on what Wilson MIGHT have done, or COULD have done, have no bearing. We don't condemn and imprison people on the basis of what they _*might*_ have been able to do. They are judged on the basis of what they *actually* did do and whether the law justified it. In this case, the law justified what Wilson did.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

TooTall said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Eggzactly. And if an ARMED COP IN AN SUV IS A VICTIM THAT HAS TO DEFEND HIMSELF OR DIE FROM AN UNARMED TEEN, then that's not the type of person that we should have policing the streets.  Policing the streets does not mean putting unarmed teens in pine boxes.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

> RKMBrown:*Being taught to shoot center mass IS THE SAME AS BEING TAUGHT TO KILL. What possible other outcome are you expecting?*



That's not what you said, Bubby!  You claimed the cops are trained to _*"hunt down and kill prey"*_ and that is what I have a problem with. As I said, anyone who has ever taken firearm training understands the very *FIRST* thing they teach you is to never *EVER* point a gun at someone you don't intend to kill. But that is a *FAR* cry from _"hunting down and killing prey!"_


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> Your speculations on what Wilson MIGHT have done, or COULD have done, have no bearing.


Correct.



Boss said:


> We don't condemn and imprison people on the basis of what they _*might*_ have been able to do.


That is correct, we don't condemn or imprison people on the basis of what they _*might*_ have been able to do.  However, we do *kill* on the basis of what they _*might*_ have been able to do.  Wilson quite literally killed this teen on the basis of what the teen _*might*_ have been able to do.



Boss said:


> They are judged on the basis of what they *actually* did do and whether the law justified it.


Exactly my point.  Wilson is the law, he judged the teen, convicted him, and executed him on spot.



Boss said:


> In this case, the law justified what Wilson did.


Incorrect.  The law decided there was not enough evidence to support an indictment. That is not the same as justifying it.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> > RKMBrown:*Being taught to shoot center mass IS THE SAME AS BEING TAUGHT TO KILL. What possible other outcome are you expecting?*
> 
> 
> 
> That's not what you said, Bubby!  You claimed the cops are trained to _*"hunt down and kill prey"*_ and that is what I have a problem with. As I said, anyone who has ever taken firearm training understands the very *FIRST* thing they teach you is to never *EVER* point a gun at someone you don't intend to kill. But that is a *FAR* cry from _"hunting down and killing prey!"_


Sorry I'm a hunter, my prey is the target of my weapon the purpose of which is to kill that which I am hunting.  You don't like the terms I picked.  But it's the same thing. Wilson was armed and chasing down his target (prey) it's the an appropriate metaphor. You can call Brown the suspect, or target, or prey it's all the same thing. Yes in this case the "prey" was a predator.. but unarmed nonetheless.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Policing the streets does not mean putting unarmed teens in pine boxes.



Sure it does... IF the unarmed teen assaults an officer and attempts to take his gun. That's exactly where we need to send such a teen before they instigate any worse crime. I'd go a step further and say we need to put a few of you "protesters" in pine boxes as well, to protect society from your complete idiocy.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Your speculations on what Wilson MIGHT have done, or COULD have done, have no bearing.
> ...



Yep... Same Thing!


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Policing the streets does not mean putting unarmed teens in pine boxes.
> ...


Quoted for "posterity."


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


You can't prove a positive with a negative... rolls eyes...


----------



## TooTall (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Putting an unarmed 6' 4" 250 pound young men that attempts to take your gun from you so he can put you in a pine box is reason enough to return the favor.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

TooTall said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


What makes you think this teen wanted to kill this cop?  The tiny little raspberry on his rosy red cheek? Please tell me you haven't killed everyone that gave you a little love tap raspberry.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



I suggest that the next time you see a police officer that you pop him in the face and try to take his gun away from him.  Let me know how that works out for you. (if you are able)


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

TooTall said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Huh? 

You think Brown just "popped" Wilson for "no reason whatsoever?"

Were you born stupid?


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > In this case, the law justified what Wilson did.
> ...



If there was not enough evidence to support an indictment then Wilson's actions were justified under the law. It has nothing to do with proving positives with negatives because we have no way of knowing what positives or negatives are here. Objectivity means we can't assume what is positive or negative based on our assumptions, but we must remain focused on facts and evidence. There was a grand jury of 23 people and 12 were needed for an indictment. The jury was comprised of blacks and whites, there was nothing specious about the jury whatsoever. They heard ALL the evidence, even things that you and I haven't heard. They concluded that Wilson acted within the law. That justifies his actions under the law. End of debate--full stop.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Acting within the law is not justification for an action.  I'm gonna guess you don't know what justify means.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> What makes you think this teen wanted to kill this cop?  The tiny little raspberry on his rosy red cheek? Please tell me you haven't killed everyone that gave you a little love tap raspberry.



So your defense of assault on a police officer is now a "love tap?" 

LMFAO... You just keep getting more and more stupid!


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Acting *within* the law means your act is justified *by* the law. 
Sorry you can't spin that into something else.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


NO DUMB ASS.  Acting within the law is not justification.  But yes, I can see that you are a typical POS demorat who does not understand responsibility, honor, duty, or even common decency.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, but apparently you were.  When a cop says get out of the middle of the street and use the sidewalk, most people would do that instead of popping the cop and going for his gun.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > What makes you think this teen wanted to kill this cop?  The tiny little raspberry on his rosy red cheek? Please tell me you haven't killed everyone that gave you a little love tap raspberry.
> ...


Defense? WTF are you talking about defense.  It was a love tap.  Look at the guy's injury.  You want a tissue for that red mark?  You want mommy to give it a kiss and make it feel better?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> TooTall said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Brown had just robbed the mini mart,  HE probably thought the Cop was backing up to arrest him. Slamming the door on Wilson pretty much stays in line with what I saw in the video of Brown grabbing the little guy by the collar and shoving him. havnt you ever seen a bully before?  if youve been around, you can spot the body language very easy. Brown thought he was a baddass.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > TooTall said:
> ...


Correct.

Then the cop reached for his gun.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




Your trolling is getting boring.


----------



## TooTall (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Why don't you to give a cop a 'love tap' and tell me what he did.  I'm waiting.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



No, I am fine with the outcome and so was the grand jury. Mr. Brown won't be administering any more "love taps" on cops in the future, and that's a good thing. It's just extremely unfortunate you want to cling to some "cause" of finding someone else to blame for Brown's death. The instant Brown assaulted Wilson, he became responsible for his own death. The community (society) both black and white, liberal or conservative, should be able to come together and have a conversation about the things which cause behavior like that of Mr. Brown in young black men. Sadly, we have not evolved enough to do that.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

TooTall said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...




I'm a former military cop. My wife gave me a love tap at 0530 , so I put her in cuffs.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...




with all those facts 

some still can not admit that brown was a thug 

incredible


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Exactly. No one is that stupid to charge a cop with a gun trained on them unless they are suicidal, and there is no reason to believe he was. That is why the 18 witnesses who did not say he was charging are correct.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




And you've been a police officer for how long?

Those 18 witnesses were not believed because they evidence countered their testimony (IE they were lying)


----------



## QuickHitCurepon (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> QuickHitCurepon said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Exactly what evidence? Exactly means include a link.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


If he didn't reach for his gun why did the teen try to stop the cop from shooting him?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...



Of course he reached for his gun, after Brown hit him twice, are you suggesting Wilson didn't have a right to reach for the gun the PD issued him? Should he have gave Brown a bouquet of flowers instead?

You've grown tiresome on this topic Mike, at first it was funny, now you're just coming across as an idiot.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


that's right... when the cop decided to kill that kid, the kid didn't have a chance.  Every time the kid tried to give up the cop took aim to kill and the kid had to try to duck his shots.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


See I call bull shit on that one.  The cop tried to run the kid over, then went to get out and arrest and the kid pushed his door shut twice... then the cop pulled his arm in and reached for the gun and the kid tried to stop him...  show me a video tape or evidence I'm wrong.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




It doesn't matter even Mike. Once Brown shoved that door in , he was guilty of a felony and Wilson had every right to use whatever force necessary to arrest him and Brown certainly did NOT have the right to resist a lawful arrest.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

"Johnson said Wilson slammed the car door into Brown and then grabbed him."

"The prosecutors don’t ask Wilson about the discrepancy."

“Wilson is never pressed on that . . . he downplays his own aggressiveness,” Kuby said.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


So if a cop runs over my shoes and parks his suv right next to me in the street and tries to slam his car door into me I have to just let him do it... I can't put my hands out in protest.  I have to let the door hit me in the nuts.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

The cop was guilty of endangering a pedestrian, certainly a bigger crime than lifting a couple cigars, and Brown was simply going to make a citizen's arrest.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


According to Wilson's testimony Brown tried to take his gun.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Yeah because Wilson was gonna kill him.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No. If RK is correct that Wilson used his vehicle against Brown then the first felony was committed by Wilson.

No matter how you look at it, Wilson used piss poor judgement and thankfully is no longer a cop.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


And he did.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




If RK is right, which he isn't.

And I've already said he made some tactical mistakes .


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



How do you "know" my version of the events that "initiated" the scuffle is "incorrect?"  Do you have corroborating evidence for this portion of Wilson's story?


----------



## Steinlight (Dec 11, 2014)

Why is the OP content with promoting lies and disinformation which feed violent protest? Michael Brown was shot 148 feet from the police vehicle, not 148 feet from Darren Wilson. On its face, the allegation sounds absurd, but I guess if you fanatically believe in the myth the cops gun down unarmed blacks for sport than you will believe anything.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 11, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


We don't know that since the prosecutor overlooked Johnson's testimony that Wilson use his vehicle as a weapon.

This case should have gone to trial.


----------



## Boss (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Johnson's history of telling the truth was virtually non-existent. 

The case shouldn't have even been taken to the GJ, and it's a travesty this man's career was ended.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 11, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



just shut up ravi

I mean seriously, just shut up


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


he quit


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 12, 2014)

QuickHitCurepon said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...


The evidence says otherwise, the shell casings the fact that Wilson had to retreat and that he stopped firing and then resumed all tell us Brown charged him.,


----------



## Boss (Dec 12, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Boss said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



I don't blame him.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 12, 2014)

Boss said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Boss said:
> ...


Face it... Wilson's a quitter.  He quit on Brown.  He quit on his job.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 12, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Wasn't Johnson the one who said Brown was shot in the back?  Why would you believe anything from a witness who has an incentive to lie, has been proven to have lied, and who just robbed a store?  Why would you?  Can you show somewhere that Wilson has a history of abuses against blacks or minorities?     Why would Wilson suddenly do something out of character like this?      Keep in mind Wilson was on the way to a call to help a kid with a respiratory problem ,  while brown had just roughed up a store clerk.   Now put their respective frame of minds side by side on your balance sheet,  and see what probable actions would correspond.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 12, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...





Please leave the lies to Ravi,Johnson didn't rob the store.


----------



## Noomi (Dec 12, 2014)

If he was standing any more than 100 feet away, the officers life could not possibly have been in danger. Not even remotely.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If he was standing any more than 100 feet away, the officers life could not possibly have been in danger. Not even remotely.



and so he wasn't no 100' away


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 12, 2014)

Noomi said:


> If he was standing any more than 100 feet away, the officers life could not possibly have been in danger. Not even remotely.


I realize you have no idea how firearms work, but one is VERY VERY lucky to hit something 148 feet away with a handgun, doing it 6 times is probably impossible.

But to the point. Wilson was not at his vehicle when he shot brown, he had followed him and was no more then 30 or 40 feet from him when he turned and charged Wilson, as evidenced by the shell casings from his firearm. Further Wilson had to retreat to keep away from Brown, again as evidenced by shell casings and where brown finally went down.

If you had bothered to read the thread you would know that the claim Brown was shot from the car is a bald faced lie.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Noomi said:
> 
> 
> > If he was standing any more than 100 feet away, the officers life could not possibly have been in danger. Not even remotely.
> ...


It was like 20-30' at the end right?


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


 

My mistake,  I thought Brown and Johnson were together when the store was robbed


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...



The final 2 shots they were 8-10' apart


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Johnson was with Brown when he robbed the store , that's true, but he didn't take part in the robbery.

Not that it's relevant anyway, because the robbery was not a felony, AND Brown's shooting was NOT a direct result of the robbery in any case.

There would be no case here for felony murder against Johnson, NONE.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Noomi said:
> ...


Didn't you claim he was still at his vehicle?


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No, Johnson testified that Wilson shot at Brown as Brown was running away.

Ferguson Documents What Michael Brown s Friend Saw The Two-Way NPR


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 13, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


No.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


I didn't lie. Aren't you the idiot that said if someone puts their hands up their head angle changes?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



That's factual Ravi, raise your hands and notice what happens to your face as your neck muscles move with your arms. As I said then it isn't much, but ballistics uses exact measurements and can tell EXACTLY where each person was who was involved in a shooting.

As for your lies,that's all you DO do. You are COMPLETELY incapable of any honesty when it comes to accepting facts that may conflict with your preconceived opinion, it's pathetic.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




A) The physical evidence proves that didn't happen
B) Missouri law allows a LEO to shoot a fleeing felon in the back
C) You are a lying, pathetic POS


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Like I said before, I raised and lowered my arms 20 times and the angle of my head didn't change, dope.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


The physical evidence doesn't prove that Wilson didn't shoot at Brown as he was fleeing. Another lie on your part or just abject stupidity?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Was he shot in the back? Nope, So anyone who said he was , is a liar.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


Yes it does. The shell casings prove it and the location of those shell casings and all the hits on Brown prove Brown was not running away when fired on. Further witnesses stated as much.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Johnson didn't say he was shot in the back, asshole.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

RetiredGySgt said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


And other witnesses said he was. Now what?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Oh? Not many people would choose to run backwards while fleeing from the police. Bold choice.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

Lol, how do shell casings prove what position Brown was in? This should be good.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Ok, I'm going to go with you are abjectly stupid.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Stop talking to yourself Ravi

Tell me how anyone could be RUNNING from the police and be shot ANYWHERE but from the direction the police was at.. Wilson was BEHIND Brown when Brown was fleeing. Therefor logically he would have been shot in the BACK if Wilson shot him while he was fleeing.

I mean my God, that's not even debatable Ravi.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 13, 2014)

Not sure why they don't get the difference between being "shot at" and being "shot."  

Odd.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Not sure why they don't get the difference between being "shot at" and being "shot."
> 
> Odd.



Well, good I was hoping you would go there.

That makes your argument this.

Brown was fleeing,  and Wilson was firing at him and missing, so Brown turned around and made sure he got close enough for Wilson to hit him by charging the man who was firing at him.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

RKMBrown said:


> Not sure why they don't get the difference between being "shot at" and being "shot."
> 
> Odd.


Thank you.

If Wilson shot at a fleeing Brown and missed, it doesn't mean Wilson didn't try to shoot him in the back. 

I also read that Brown had a graze wound on his arm that could have hit him if fired at him if he were facing Wilson or running from Wilson.

The results are inconclusive.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why they don't get the difference between being "shot at" and being "shot."
> ...


Johnson said he was surrendering for all intents and purposes. "I don't have a gun".


----------



## Valerie (Dec 13, 2014)

watch the video...


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

Valerie said:


> watch the video...


What part in particular do you want me to believe?


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > RKMBrown said:
> ...




"I don't have a gun" as you are charging the police isn't surrendering 

With that being said, I've given you FAR longer than I should have. Welcome to my ignore list. Goodbye Ravi


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Your concession is noted.

We only have Wilson's word that Brown was charging.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 13, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > watch the video...
> ...




just watch and you'll know more...


----------



## Ravi (Dec 13, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...


Tell me, please. The video is longer than my battery life.


----------



## Daryl Hunt (Dec 13, 2014)

Have you ever seen someone do an accurate shot at 148 feet?  That is one fantastic shot.  And to do it twice is so far off the charts, it's just can't have happened. Now, 35 feet, I could easily made those shots.  But even when I spent tons of time on a range, more than 25 yds or 75 feet was about the limit for a handgun without a scope.    And a 9mm would be hard pressed to accurately make that shot even with scope.  I made 50 yard shots with a 41 mag with a 7 1/2 inch barrel doing running boar.  It wasn't a sure shot even with that rig.  Considering I spent much more time on the range than the average cop and would be hard pressed to make the 148 foot shot once tells me that there are quite a few liars out there.  I do accept 35 feet though as a reasonable distance.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 13, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...



Ravi doesn't want to know more. Hence the ignore.


----------



## ScienceRocks (Dec 13, 2014)

Brown attempted to take officer Wilsons gun away. That is all I need to know.


----------



## MDiver (Dec 13, 2014)

Amazing how the distance between officer Wilson and Brown keeps expanding.
Michael Brown's mother described her son as a big gentle teddy bear who was always smiling and wouldn't hurt anyone.
In a couple of photos of him, he was scowling and giving gang-signs and then there's the video of him doing a strong-arm robbery in a convenience store.  
So much for her gentle teddy bear.  He was a criminal, a thug.
It was established that his hands weren't up as some claimed.
Brown's friend claimed that officer Wilson shot when Brown was running away.  All bullets entered Brown from the front. 
He was running toward officer Wilson when Wilson shot.
Brown was much larger than officer Wilson, had he reached him, he would most likely been able to overpower the officer.
Also, many people in the U.S. die in fights from fists and shoe kicks to the head, so it's not unreasonable to believe Wilson's life was on the line, as he had no backup at that time.
The one thing officer Wilson did do wrong, which I would have done, would have been to not only draw the weapon, but also the taser and try to down him with that first.  If he kept coming, then I would have shot him.
Bottom line, we have one less street thug.


----------



## RKMBrown (Dec 14, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> RKMBrown said:
> 
> 
> > Not sure why they don't get the difference between being "shot at" and being "shot."
> ...


Ayup. Better to die facing your killer than shot in the back.  FYI the cop was catching up.  The teen's pants were falling down.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 14, 2014)

Statistikhengst said:


> Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




thanks for the great pic of dirtnap mike


----------



## Ravi (Dec 14, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...


Toro here's your link.

He had a fit because he insisted that since Brown wasn't shot in the back, it "proved" that Wilson never fired at Brown while Brown was fleeing. Of course it proved nothing of the sort.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 14, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Valerie said:
> ...





Ravi said:


> Tell me, please. The video is longer than my battery life.





you need to watch that video, rav...



*There are two findings of major importance: First, the autopsy found that Michael Brown was never shot in the back, as some early witnesses claimed...*

Ferguson Documents How The Grand Jury Reached A Decision The Two-Way NPR


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 14, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Well,  some of the witnesses who were also African American testified that Brown was charging Wilson when he shot him.   So the question is who are those people?  How close were they?  What would be their incentive to Lie in favor of Wilson?     and what would Johnsons incentive to lie about Wilson?
To completely disregard the other witnesses testimony isnt correct, unless you have your mind made up already,


----------



## Ravi (Dec 14, 2014)

Yarddog said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


That's why I think it should have gone to trail, but I'm happy Wilson is no longer a cop.


----------



## Ravi (Dec 14, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...


That brings up all kinds of other questions, including Wilson's seeming inability to handle a gun.


----------



## Yarddog (Dec 14, 2014)

Ravi said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...




Sure,  a lot of us would have liked it to go to trial,  so we could satisfy our questions,   but ,  that is not the purpose of a grand jury.  Whatever the Jurors saw in the witness testimony and physical evidence convinced them that certain witnesses were credible and others were not. Whatever they saw had to be overwhelming for them to determine there was no probable cause.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 14, 2014)

squeeze berry said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Panorama photo: cop car is on the left, Mike Brown's body is on the right.
> ...




There is absolutely no reason to disparage a man who is dead. Grow up


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Dec 14, 2014)

Valerie said:


> Valerie said:
> 
> 
> > Ravi said:
> ...



Ravi has NO interest in facts, truth, or logic. In this case or any other.

Hence the ignore.


----------



## squeeze berry (Dec 14, 2014)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> squeeze berry said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




fuck off, I'll do as I please


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Politico said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...


Looks like Holder says you are full of it.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Luddly Neddite said:


> *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *



Looks like the DOJ found the science to back Wilson, not your silly video.


----------



## HereWeGoAgain (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Luddly Neddite said:
> 
> 
> > *The Stupidly Simple Science That Contradicts Darren Wilson's Testimony *
> ...



 His video is complete bullshit anyway.
This guy shoots 12 shots with a revolver in under three seconds.

  And with a semi auto..? Yeah that video is BS.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

mamooth said:


> We have some hard physical evidence, the audio file and the autopsy. The audio file records Wilson firing 6 shots in 2 seconds, then a 3 second pause,  then a seventh shot, a one second pause, and 3 more shots.
> 
> (And if you're going to deny the hard physical evidence ... go away, cultist.)
> 
> ...



Looks like your facts are wrong, according to Holder and the DOJ.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair


Funny how Holder figured out Wilson was telling the truth. The science didn't lie.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > How can you fight when you have both sides of the story.....oh wait...nope we only have Wilsons side.  Yeah lets just go with that because thats fair
> ...



What's funny is your response when I ask you where Holder found that Wilson was telling the truth.  You can't link to it so your name calling will be a hoot


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > Politico said:
> ...




*Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death*

absolutely  false 

i am surprised this guy is still floating this lie 

pretty disgusting really


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

jon_berzerk said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Statistikhengst said:
> ...




He was 148 ft away from the car...Why do you lie when a tape measure proves you wrong?


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Tell that to race baiter eric holder and obama......they disagree with you....


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Correct but that is not what the OP , and several other posters, have been saying - and you know it. 

Damn dishonest liberals.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

2aguy said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



You imagination and reality are 2 different things


----------



## Meathead (Mar 13, 2015)

Who cares? He's six feet under now.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Wait a min...the police chief said he was 30 feet away and you're surprised that people question him when it comes out that he was more than 100 feet further away then what the chief said?  

Before that the chief also said Wilson wasnt responding to a robbery call...then 4 months later they got their story straight and said the opposite.  

Talk about dishonest


----------



## NLT (Mar 13, 2015)

Massive OP Fail For Scat


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




I've never denied that the police chief gave some incorrect information. What does that have to do with the blatant dishonesty in this thread by liberals?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



Why is the chiefs information "incorrect" and everyone else is "blatent dishonesty"?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



You are wrong the evidence that Holder had is correct, sorry you can't handle the truth.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Great rebuttal, nice debating you.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




What the police chief said has nothing to do with this thread.

If you wish to start a thread about the honesty of the police chief, go do it.

Do you acknowledge that the OP of this thread, and several others LIED when they claimed Wilson was 148' from Brow when he shot him? If yes, we can continue this conversation. If no , I'll lump you in with them and move on.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Nothing to debate, all the evidence tells us otherwise, it has been proven wrong, just because you don't want to admit it, not my issue.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I dont know how far he was when he shot him but I can say that the 148 ft is the distance MB was away from the car.


----------



## SmarterThanTheAverageBear (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




bullshit, you know EXACTLY how far he was from him. the shell casings and other forensic evidence prove it.

this is why I don't come to serious threads very often any  more. Liberals are stupid and dishonest pieces of shit. Can't even admit well known facts when they contradict their position.

Moron


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:
> ...



I said I dont know how far he was.  Instead of getting your shirt collar all wet with your salty tears you can just post how far instead of complaining that "everyone knows"


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Of particular interest for evaluating Wilson’s testimony is the location of the 12 shell casings recovered.  Two of them were recovered close to Wilson’s car, conforming to his testimony about his firing two shots there (vol. V, 226:4).  After that, the remaining 10 casings were recovered adjacent to (or behind) the path that Wilson said Brown took when charging toward him.  This was consistent with Wilson firing a series of shots as Brown rushed toward him, all the while backpedaling to try and increase the distance.

ww.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/11/28/the-physical-evidence-in-the-michael-brown-case-supported-the-officer/

If Michael Brown was half a football field away and Wilson was trying to shoot him,  why would Wilson be backing up? That doesnt make sense.


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


The car did not shoot michael brown.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


Don't let facts confuse people.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...



Neither did tape measure


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2015)

JoeMoma said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


What are you saying then, that Wilson got out of the car, chased Brown down and killed him?  Why would he  need to shoot him at all if the kid was running away and was no danger to him? It wasn't like he was chasing a murderer. He was chasing a jaywalker.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Wilson said in his testimony that even tho he wasnt a threat anymore he (paraphrase) could be to someone sometime.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Read the DOJ report, Wilson was chasing down Brown because after Brown tried to take Wilson's gun, and the gun discharged into Browns hands, Wilson felt Brown was a threat. Brown turned around and then charged Wilson, the evidence of the shell casing being behind Brown prove he was charging. 

It's all in the DOJ report. It also found that many witnesses accounts were not credible.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



You didn't read the DOJ report did you, though they questioned Wilson's pursuing at that time, Wilson thought that due to the fact he felt Brown was involved in robbing the store, and he was so aggressive at going after Wilson's gun, he thought brown was a threat. He did nothing illegal nor did he violate Brown's civil rights.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Wilson didnt know anything about robbing the store unless we are ignoring the Police chief who a day after the incident held a presser.

Are we going with the first story from the Capt or the revised story?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Wrong,  he wasnt chasing a Jaywalker,  he was chasing someone who grabbed an officer inside his vehicle and tried to take away his gun.   Refusing to get out of the street was what drew initial attention.   Wilson also heard the call on his police radio about the robbery at the convenience store.  Why did Brown have to run back towards the officer?    he could have just ran away,  but he chose not to.  He chose to charge the officer again.  btw he also hit Wilson in the head, so thats further assault and shows the type of demeanor Mike Brown had.  Not to mention,  trying to grab Wilsons gun showed the type of demeanor Brown had.   Shoving the littlle Indian clerk around like a rag doll also shows the demeanor Mike Brown had.    Now its so easy to call Wilson Racist without even being there,  but your damn well sure Mike brown was just a jaywalker.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Cops drive around all day listening to the dispatches that go out over their radios.   He heard the call, even though he was on a different call.  Happens all the time.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



No he didnt and he was not responding to any such call unless we are going with the second story and not the first one


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Wilson also heard the call on his police radio about the robbery at the convenience store.

Why do you keep saying this when the police chief himself said that was not the case days after the incident?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Again, I am going with the DOJ report. He said a bulletin came over the air reporting a robbery and the Cigarillos were taken, that is a reason Wilson pulled up to them, them. He saw the Cigarillos in Brown's hand and suspicioned he was one of the robbers. He started to get out of his car and Brown leaned into the door to prevent Wilson from getting out.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


LOL


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



You don't like the facts do you? Because you are good at ignoring them.


----------



## Esmeralda (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...


A fact is something that is proved with verifiable evidence. We have no evidence that Wilson knew about the shop lifting/robbery.  None. The police department said for days after the event that Wilson knew nothing about it.  Then they change their story. The evidence is not believable. 

You like to think a fact is something that agrees with what you want to think. Those aren't facts, they are your perception of reality: not facts.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...




So the shell casings were behind the direction Brown was running from ?  didnt quite see that.   but this clip is also from th ereport.

9. Brown’s Toxicology A toxicologist with the St. Louis University (SLU) Toxicology Laboratory and the Chief of the Division of Forensic Toxicology at AFMES each conducted blood and urine screens on samples collected from Brown’s body. Brown tested positive for the presence of cannabinoids, the hallucinogenic substances associated with marijuana use. The SLU Toxicology Laboratory found 12 nanograms per milliliter of Delta-9-THC, the active ingredient in marijuana, where AFMES found 11 nanograms per milliliter of Delta-9-THC in Brown’s blood. According to both laboratories, these levels of Delta-9-THC are consistent with Brown having ingested THC within a few hours before his death. This concentration of THC would have rendered Brown impaired at the time of his death. As a general matter, this level of impairment can alter one’s perception of time and space, but the extent to which this was true in Brown’s case cannot be determined. THC affects individuals differently depending on unknown variables such as whether Brown was a chronic user and the concentration of the THC ingested.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I know what you're going on but why you are ignoring the Chiefs own words?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



This isnt about weed dude...be serious


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Esmeralda said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Esmeralda said:
> ...



Yes we do, the bulletin came out before the incident occurred, he was in the vicinity. You might want to read the DOJ report, they were trying hard to get Wilson on anything and couldn't.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Why did they bother to put the toxology report in ?    of course it has something to do with factoring in Behavior in the situation.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Esmeralda said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




They cant believe that cops listen to their radios.  They dont understand thats actually part of a cops job.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Or are you guys just lying? explain why a cop would be driving with his dispatch radio turned off.  Please explain that to me.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I don't care what the Chief said, I don't find him to be believable. Wilson's story with all the evidence and forensics in, stood up. I have no reason not to believe him. All the stories out there, a few witnesses were telling the truth, the majority lied, the forensics and ballistics stood up for Wilson's story. If he was going to lie at the beginning. I would think reason would tell you he lied else where to cover the first time lie, that didn't occur, his story was consistent with the evidence, otherwise the DOJ would have been all over it, they had an agenda.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



If you can explain what weed has to do with this I'll agree but if you are going to try some "weed makes you crazy" defense then that bunk from the gate.

Either way that doesnt matter, he didnt shoot him because of weed and the Police chief made it clear Wilson wasnt responding to any robbery call.  Now you're on to something different


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Or are you guys just lying? explain why a cop would be driving with his dispatch radio turned off.  Please explain that to me.



Doesn't happen, they are clinging to a Chief's story, who resigned.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Or are you guys just lying? explain why a cop would be driving with his dispatch radio turned off.  Please explain that to me.



Explain why the Chief of police said Wilson didnt know about it then he did


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I heard First storys that said Brown was shot in the back as well. Are we still going to go by that?  sometimes, first reports are out of context or incomplete.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So basically we're just dismissing any information we dont like and embrassing the ones we do


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



But he wasnt tho...Forensics proved that.  Forensics didnt prove Wilson heard something on the radio.  The Chief would know about the movements of his officers wouldnt he?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

I never said Wilson shot him becaus


ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



I never said Wilson shot Brown because of weed,    BUT  its a Possible reason why Brown would have shown disregard and act like a dumbass, attacking an officer. 

below is more example of acting like a dumbass,   from the DOJ report 

Brown and Witness 101 proceeded to the exit and the clerk, who is about 5’6” and 150 lbs, attempted to stop them. The clerk first tried to hold the store door closed to prevent Brown’s exit. However, Brown shoved the clerk aside, and as Witness 101 walked out the door, Brown menacingly re-approached the clerk. According to the store employees, Brown, looking “crazy” and using profane language, said something like, “What are you gonna do about it?” Brown then exited the store and the clerk’s daughter called 911.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


No, the Chief was obviously mistaken, if that is what he said. There is a lot of confusion around at the time, people misspeak, see the WH for their mistakes. 

The DOJ believe the evidence that was presented that said Wilson knew about the robbery because the timeline fits the story. The radio bulletin, again went off BEFORE Wilson met up with Brown. So, you still have nothing.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Yeah, obviously...Of course the robbery fits the timeline silly...Do you think that they wouldnt have their story together after 2 months?  LOL....I mean come on...this is silly


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Every cop drives with his dispatch radio ON!    to not have it on would be an anomaly.   I dont need to have forensic evidence only common sense as simple as 2 + 2 =  4


----------



## JoeMoma (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...


And to quote the Hildabeast, what difference does it make?  What got Brown shot was attacking Wilson and trying to take his gun.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I never said Wilson shot him becaus
> 
> 
> ClosedCaption said:
> ...



So you cant explain why weed is important but you're presenting it like it is?  I mean...you might as well point out that MB had an ingrown toe nail and claim maybe thats why he was angry because ingrown toenails hurt


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Wilson would have been found guilty then by the DOJ.  too bad they didnt have you guys there to straighten things out for them.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



No facts needed...seems to be a pattern.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Guilty of what?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > I never said Wilson shot him becaus
> ...





Its not that important to me,  but I happened to see it in the report and posted it.   I have to wonder why a person in their right mind would try to attack a cop and take his gun,   wouldnt you wonder?   being stoned is a factor


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You are right, you are being silly. The time a radio bulletin goes out,,it is time stamped, the officer calls in, it is time stamped. No need to get the story straight, an investigation checks out the timelines and you are being pissed because you are dead wrong and the DOJ that wanted so badly to hang Wilson could not do it because he went by the book. Keep crying, bitching and moaning, the side you desperately want to win was shown in error. Even this thread is based on a falsehood. However, you will believe whatever you need to believe regardless of the truth that is in front you.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Serious?   what was the whole DOJ report about?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




Did you just get stoned or something?  hey its ok with me


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



If the times are stamped then why didnt the Chief know about this stamping record?  If they didnt need to get the story straight then how did the story change after 2 months.  What?  He found out about time stamping 2 months later?

I mean, what is the best reason you can think of of how the Chief told two different stories?  Both true?  Both lies?


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Cops drive with their dispatch radios on,  its a FACT.  you dont need forensic evidence to prove that.  Silly is the word for what your saying .
Ask a cop the next time you see one.  As a matter of fact Im going to bring up that conversation the next time I do.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



You tell me...What was the DOJ report about?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



He was mistaken, look at the White House on Benghazi, they had so many stories, no one knew what to think. There is confusion and things that are inaccurate are said. Liberals after defending liberals should know this.

He probably never check the time stamps immediately after it occurred. You might want to contact the DOJ and ask them how they came to their conclusions. Now quit being silly, you are now moving into looking stupid. Again, believe what you want the facts are not agreeing with you.


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

I know you are an intelligent person,   but your acting like a fucking Idiot.  Is it just for fun?  Here, I pasted you the link to the DOJ report, read the cover page.   Its the one with the Great Big Letters on it.   It sort of summarizes the whole reason for the report.  If this doesnt solve the question for you, ask your mother,  but dont ask me again

http://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul...4/doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown.pdf


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



I heard that also, so I guess the police had two months to move the bullet entries to the front.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...




Why would I ask a cop anything?...You're speaking for all cops on what they all do all the time right now.  No gray areas allowed.  Cops never ever ever miss a call...thanks


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I know you are an intelligent person,   but your acting like a fucking Idiot.  Is it just for fun?  Here, I pasted you the link to the DOJ report, read the cover page.   Its the one with the Great Big Letters on it.   It sort of summarizes the whole reason for the report.  If this doesnt solve the question for you, ask your mother,  but dont ask me again
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul...4/doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown.pdf



He has too much pride to admit he is so wrong.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> I know you are an intelligent person,   but your acting like a fucking Idiot.  Is it just for fun?  Here, I pasted you the link to the DOJ report, read the cover page.   Its the one with the Great Big Letters on it.   It sort of summarizes the whole reason for the report.  If this doesnt solve the question for you, ask your mother,  but dont ask me again
> 
> http://www.justice.gov/sites/defaul...4/doj_report_on_shooting_of_michael_brown.pdf



I didnt ask for a link...I've seen it.  I'm asking what you believe the report was about because you seem to have mixed up a few things


----------



## Yarddog (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > I know you are an intelligent person,   but your acting like a fucking Idiot.  Is it just for fun?  Here, I pasted you the link to the DOJ report, read the cover page.   Its the one with the Great Big Letters on it.   It sort of summarizes the whole reason for the report.  If this doesnt solve the question for you, ask your mother,  but dont ask me again
> ...




I cant understand it


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...




You seem to put a lot of weight behind what people say....well everyone but the Chief.  What does what someone said has to do with anything?


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > Yarddog said:
> ...



I put a lot of weight behind ballistics, evidence and forensics. You are the one putting the weight of an entire case on what a police chief said hours after a stressful and confusing event. Everything else doesn't seem to matter to you.


----------



## bucs90 (Mar 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> Anathema said:
> 
> 
> > He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.
> ...



Wilson tried that. Then Gentle Giant became violent and tried to take his gun.

I do believe in Rule of Law.

And SCOTUS rulings Graham vs Connor, Terry vs Ohio and Tennessee vs Garner all support Wilsons innocence.

So...DO YOU believe in rule of law?


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



So again, you're bringing up things that dont matter to muddy the waters.  Got it


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


What is mudding the water. You asked a question, I gave you an answer, just because you don't like my answer and just because you are wrong, doesn't mean I am mudding anything.


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...




Well that true except you didnt answer the question.  You just started telling me a list of things you put weight behind


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...



Then please, clarify your question for me.


----------



## Kondor3 (Mar 13, 2015)

Screw the distance... what signifies is that there is insufficient evidence to prosecute Wilson... and that witnesses favoring Brown were discredited. Case closed.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 13, 2015)

Truth, I am good with that. Why is it a bunch of so called eye witnesses said Brown had his hands in the air  and was surrendering when he wasn't ? No eyebrows get raised. Why was Brown even  attacking officer Wilson?   Why was Brown such a dickhead arrogant punk?  Questions, questions.  We all want answers. All this smoke and  mirrors  is getting old. We all want the truth.


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 13, 2015)

Anathema said:


> He was a criminal. Not that I believe your distances at all but he could have been 148 MILES away and he would still have deserved to die.



"The Jedi don't believe in killing their prisoners.  Nobody deserves to die, no matter what their crimes."- Bastila​


----------



## thereisnospoon (Mar 13, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


None of which was in the DOJ report, nor the eyewitness testimony offered in the Grand Jury trial..
More lies. More shit stirring by anarchists, left wing media and those who want to keep the flames burning.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 13, 2015)

Truth is inescapable. Facts are  hard to find. Let me ask this yet AGAIN: Why did Michael Brown confront Officer Darren Wilson? When all he had to do was comply with the officer's  order to move over to the sidewalk? And this isn't about anything else, Wilson didn't shoot Brown on a whim. Regardless of the physics involved.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

MaryL said:


> Truth is inescapable. Facts are  hard to find. Let me ask this yet AGAIN: Why did Michael Brown confront Officer Darren Wilson? When all he had to do was comply with the officer's  order to move over to the sidewalk? And this isn't about anything else, Wilson didn't shoot brown on a whim. Regardless of the physics involved.



Because after hearing the bulletin on his radio and seeing the Cigarillos in Brown's hand, Wilson knew he needed to talk to the two gentleman, that is when Brown held Wilson's door shut, he knew he was caught for the robbery.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> MaryL said:
> 
> 
> > Truth is inescapable. Facts are  hard to find. Let me ask this yet AGAIN: Why did Michael Brown confront Officer Darren Wilson? When all he had to do was comply with the officer's  order to move over to the sidewalk? And this isn't about anything else, Wilson didn't shoot brown on a whim. Regardless of the physics involved.
> ...


Preaching to the choir, so to speak, All Brown had to do is give it up, but that  thug life  rap stuff gave him  a sense of invincibility. Hard tellin'. A cop asks  you  to do something , YOU DO IT. Chris Rock had a skit about that.


----------



## MaryL (Mar 13, 2015)

Yes,  I understand that. The thing I  cant grasp, the original contact Wilson had with Brown was because  Brown was  walking down the middle of the street. They have sidewalks in Ferguson , I presume. And Why Brown would challenge a cop or anyone else over something so  idiotic  boggles my mind...


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Papageorgio said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


What does the chief have to do with anything? Seems you want to date him you're so obsessed with him.  Go find him and ask him out.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> Yarddog said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Hey Mo where's Ron?


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jon_berzerk said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



that is not what stat posted get real 

this is what he posted 

*Michael Brown was 148 feet from Wilson as he was shot to death*

why do support such lying 

makes you look* stupid *


----------



## Anathema (Mar 13, 2015)

Goddess_Ashtara said:


> "The Jedi don't believe in killing their prisoners.  Nobody deserves to die, no matter what their crimes."- Bastila​




I'm more of a Sith type. The Jodi are naive fools just like many of our Founding Fathers were.​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2015)

SmarterThanTheAverageBear said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > jon_berzerk said:
> ...


aint an honest one in the bunch


----------



## Goddess_Ashtara (Mar 13, 2015)

Anathema said:


> Goddess_Ashtara said:
> 
> 
> > "The Jedi don't believe in killing their prisoners.  Nobody deserves to die, no matter what their crimes."- Bastila​
> ...



The Jedi and Sith both have great strengths and weaknesses.  I would see fit to master both sides of the Force as best I could.
​


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2015)

Yarddog said:


> Of particular interest for evaluating Wilson’s testimony is the location of the 12 shell casings recovered.  Two of them were recovered close to Wilson’s car, conforming to his testimony about his firing two shots there (vol. V, 226:4).  After that, the remaining 10 casings were recovered adjacent to (or behind) the path that Wilson said Brown took when charging toward him.  This was consistent with Wilson firing a series of shots as Brown rushed toward him, all the while backpedaling to try and increase the distance.
> 
> ww.washingtonpost.com/news/volokh-conspiracy/wp/2014/11/28/the-physical-evidence-in-the-michael-brown-case-supported-the-officer/
> 
> If Michael Brown was half a football field away and Wilson was trying to shoot him,  why would Wilson be backing up? That doesnt make sense.



his was consistent with Wilson firing a series of shots as Brown rushed toward him, all the while backpedaling to try and increase the distance.

exactly not to mention that Browns blood was found yet another 21 from where his body laid further evidence 

that Brown was rushing towards Wilson


----------



## jon_berzerk (Mar 13, 2015)

Papageorgio said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



_*the side you desperately want to win was shown in error.*_

again


----------



## ClosedCaption (Mar 13, 2015)

jc456 said:


> ClosedCaption said:
> 
> 
> > Papageorgio said:
> ...



Its normal to lash out when someone presents a problem you have no answer for.


----------



## jc456 (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


You lvave no problem or question for anyone to answer.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 13, 2015)

thereisnospoon said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


ACTUALLY  the claim that Officer Wilson was at his vehicle is a bald faced lie, he gave chase and brown turned and charged him so he retreated but at no time was he near his vehicle when he was forced to open fire.


----------



## Papageorgio (Mar 13, 2015)

ClosedCaption said:


> jc456 said:
> 
> 
> > ClosedCaption said:
> ...


Were you going to ask the question or just cry?


----------



## Rozman (Mar 14, 2015)

Next they will be telling us that he had his hands up and was saying don't shoot!!!


----------



## 2aguy (Mar 14, 2015)

This is the problem with dealing with lefties......they can't grasp reality, truth, or evidence that counters their world view......brown was a violent thug....from a family of violent thugs......and he attacked this officer because that was how he was raised to be...and it cost him his life.....

I am sad for Brown the young child....raised by people who were raised by children....it led to this tragic outcome.........when will Blacks stop voting for democrats...who promote these social pathologies.....to make loyal democrat voters.....


----------



## Muhammed (Mar 14, 2015)

I'm a hell of a lot older than a teenager and can run 148 feet in much less than ten seconds. Backwards, uphill and carrying a refrigerator. Especially if I just knocked off a liquor store and the police were after me.


----------



## AmericanFirst (Mar 14, 2015)

Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Still butthurt over the truth huh? Typical libtard.


----------



## RetiredGySgt (Mar 14, 2015)

AmericanFirst said:


> Statistikhengst said:
> 
> 
> > It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> ...


Stat has long since abandoned this thread because he knows this thread is a lie.


----------



## Geaux4it (Mar 14, 2015)

I guess if he was closer the state could have saved some ammo.

-Geaux


----------



## thanatos144 (Mar 14, 2015)

Why are you guys still talking about brown? He was a thug and attacked a cop. He died like most idiot thugs do.


----------



## Lovebears65 (Mar 14, 2015)

Even HOLDER said Wilson did nothing wrong. Why cant you liberal assholes just stop already.. 




Statistikhengst said:


> It's really simple to measure the distance, and quite accurately:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## hadit (Mar 14, 2015)

Lovebears65 said:


> Even HOLDER said Wilson did nothing wrong. Why cant you liberal assholes just stop already..
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This is a classic example of the force of emotion over logic.  The emotional meme is "RACITSS COP SHOOTS INNOCENT BLACK CHILD", and nothing, absolutely nothing, will change that.


----------

